# PS4 and NEW XBOX @ E3 - Part 1



## Tazmo (Feb 13, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 13, 2013)

*PS4 and NEW XBOX @ E3*




SOUNDS LEGIT.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for doing something for once, Georgie.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 13, 2013)

> *Are you ready for a three-way showdown? Is it still too soon? *



Da fuq??? These consoles are old as hell already. Time to update these fossils.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2013)

who said that????


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 13, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> who said that????



Whoever wrote the article. It's at the end.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 13, 2013)

lol that article is from last spring. It was the OP for the previous thread and the Tazmo bot always puts these up again once a thread limit is reached and a new one is created


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2013)

IGN sucking fucks bro, you should not even be looking at them


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 13, 2013)

hahaha it was treating the Wii U as a yet-to-be-released console.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2013)

Because it was written before the Wii U came out.

>Article written January 2012

>Wii U released November 2012


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2013)

Tazmo trolled you all 

anyways..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj7y4K_JHYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God Hand (Feb 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> Tazmo trolled you all
> 
> anyways..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj7y4K_JHYs[/YOUTUBE]



That guy on the left looks like Charlie from It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia!

Not sure I can trust him now


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 14, 2013)

So who is going to create an official Playstation 4 thread? I mean we all know it's gonna be announced on the 20th. :/


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

On the 20th the future of gaming is revealed

A Vita redesign.


----------



## dream (Feb 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> On the 20th the future of gaming is revealed
> 
> A Vita redesign.



It's a bleak future.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> On the 20th the future of gaming is revealed
> 
> A Vita redesign.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)

Someone find me the biggest  you can.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2013)

So I am guessing that the touch screens are replacing the sticks? if true of course.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 14, 2013)

there was another hilarious rumor today, that if you buy a PS3 game you will not only get a copy for PS4, but but one for Xbox360 too with your achievements and saves synced to it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2013)

^ Yeah I read that one too lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 14, 2013)

people are getting desperate for information. Sony better hurry !!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2013)

Krory said:


> Someone find me the biggest  you can.



there's none that's big enough


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

People are most likely going to be sorely disappointed even if it is the PS4, because people can't help having ridiculous and often impossible expectations. Kind of like the people who expect Nintendo to debut Smash Bros, new Metroid, new Star Fox, new F-Zero, new Kirby and new Zelda all in the same, regular Nintendo Direct, and then call it the worst ND ever when they don't.


----------



## dream (Feb 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


>



Looks pretty awesome. 



Krory said:


> Someone find me the biggest  you can.





Not quite oldryoma but it's the best.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> People are most likely going to be sorely disappointed even if it is the PS4, because people can't help having ridiculous and often impossible expectations. Kind of like the people who expect Nintendo to debut Smash Bros, new Metroid, new Star Fox, new F-Zero, new Kirby and new Zelda all in the same, regular Nintendo Direct, and then call it the worst ND ever when they don't.



fuck you and your sensible posts


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 14, 2013)

No, i am gonna keep my hype hand strong


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2013)

so after 18 fucking years.. they finally fixed the d-pad.. took em long enough 

also, is that a built in mic?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2013)

YOU COULD HAVE PREVENTED IT. NOW WE ALL PAY THE PRICE.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like a PS stylized bootleg joystic for puter.

Kinda like it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2013)

gotta love the mini touch screen.. has to be a DRM process where only one finger print per person are allowed to use the controller


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 14, 2013)

I hope that blue thing isn't on all the time...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2013)

it turns red when you're playing a used game with screen warning you that a swat team will barge in your room any minute


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 14, 2013)

Take in consideration that the news websites are saying that is a leaked photo of a development kit and a prototype Dualshock 4, the final version may end up looking different.


----------



## dream (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks alright.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)

Would not surprise me in the least.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2013)

Will MGS Ground Zeroes be on PS4?  

OH MAN.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 14, 2013)

Xbox kinect

customer -"Xbox on"

kinect - "Hello master and 1 Guest"

customer - "Xbox play Fallout 4"

kinect - "with pleasure"

kinect - "unable to play fallout 4 with guest, please allow master to hold controller in order to play"

guest - "Wtf I just wanna see what it's like!?"

Kinect - "Warning, non-user attempting to steal game, now dispensing neurotoxins"

*everyone dies*

Kinect - "So did you hear about this cat? Apparently, he hates mondays."


----------



## DedValve (Feb 14, 2013)

Shots fired!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh boy, can't wait to see what amazing things Sony has lined up.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 14, 2013)

I want to see now :/ Why can't i see now?


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

I honestly wonder what the purpose of such a small screen would be anyway.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2013)

> I hope the Vita picks up. The Wii U deserves its sales while I really don’t think the Vita does. *It's not fair.*





Ok, upon witnessing this idiot's posts multiple times i would like to say this. Get off your fucking high horse entitlement BS just because your favorite system isn't outselling the other one you hate even when it's doing just as bad. Don't like it, go cry in a damn corner somewhere else.

Fanboys, what are thou?


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)

It had some cool functions... when the Dreamcast memory cards used screens.

I still remember thinking how fucking cool it was seeing my health on it in CODE: Veronica.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

Console wars and fanboys are among some of the worst things in the industry anyway. And I don't mean console competition in the market sense, I mean the people who try to laud that the shiny toy their mother bought for them is better than someone else's shiny toy.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)

Console wars and fanboys are the _best_ things.

Because then all of the smart people aspire to transcend such squabble and either invest in PC gaming or just get every console.

Everybody wins.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, you can say that all the rampant squabbling and idiocy inspires anyone with a triple digit IQ to acquire the means to escape from the squabbling. I'm just the kind of guy who thinks it would be nice if everyone could get along... or, at the very least, rise above such pettiness.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)

Utopian ideals, my friend.

Utopian ideals.

Wait, did someone just try defending the Vita?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

One day I will create that utopia.

One day indeed...

Or I'll just continue to lament the current state of things and cry in front of my computer screen.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)

You're so adorable when you have hopes and dreams that are going to be horribly dashed right before your eyes.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

In the time you posted that, 100 GAF users called each other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)

And made up fake "evidence" of: seventy-three next-gen reports, fifty-four cases of disc-locked content, and fourteen new class-action lawsuits.

And nobody is surprised.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

This just in, 720 runs on Apple's OS and can't play the games that are made for it, only the 1080 can play those.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Shots fired!



OOOOOHHHHHH, SNAP!!!


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)

This just in, Nintendo announced The Wii U 2, now with more slogans.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)

>Says "Yoga isn't gaming."
>Still has at least seven "fitness" games and tried pitching a book peripheral for a gaming system

Stay classy, Sony.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

How Will U play with Uself Next GenUation?


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)

Wii U 2

WII WILL PLAY WITH U 2.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

Iwata: *laughs*

Miyamoto: *laughs*

Sakurai: *laughs*


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)

Kinect 2.0.

It'll be called the Coco-nect.

Everyone Kinect feed will be directly sent to Conan O'Brien so he can make you feel hot and bothered like me uncomfortable.

**


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd play for Conan if he narrated what I was doing.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)

It automatically turns every gaming session you play into a "Clueless Gamer" session narrated by Conan.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)

IS SOMEBODY WRITING THIS SHIT DOWN?

WE NEED TO FUCKING CONTACT MICROSOFT RIGHT NOW. WE CAN STILL SAVE THEM.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

If you're using Windows, they're already monitoring out posts with their super nifty spy that they call "Windows Error Report".


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)

Well-played, Microsoft.

And you're welcome.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

Pretty sure I just saw good ol' Bill outside my window.

I think he wants my brains.

Better lock your doors, Krory. He's coming for you next.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)

It's not Bill we have to worry about.

It's that Jobs freak.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

I-I thought he was dead!


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)

_WHICH IS EXACTLY WHY HE WANTS YOUR BRAINS._


----------



## dream (Feb 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Well, you can say that all the rampant squabbling and idiocy inspires anyone with a triple digit IQ to acquire the means to escape from the squabbling.



Why would anyone want to escape it?  It is quality entertainment.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

I wonder what he'll do to being a zombie to make it the best thing since being a zombie.



Solaris said:


> Why would anyone want to escape it?  It is quality entertainment.



I've had my fill. Release the lions and call it a day.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I wonder what he'll do to being a zombie to make it a hipster craze/fad.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

Isn't it already?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Shots fired!



guess those Move games are actual games huh?  



Shirker said:


> OOOOOHHHHHH, SNAP!!!



i can't wait to see Sony's jab at WiiU 

































Angry Birds on a bigger screen are not games


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2013)

No one going to mention those gamecube ports with that ps4 controller?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2013)

those are gamecube ports?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 15, 2013)

IT'S ON NOW


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2013)

Khris said:


> those are gamecube ports?



Look like it to me.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 15, 2013)

Krory said:


> It's not Bill we have to worry about.
> 
> It's that Jobs freak.





The iSole, Apple's innovative new console that will redefine the market.  In a bold move they're releasing a console with no controller!  No "move" or "kinnex" or "wiimote" or any means of interfacing with it at all save the power button on the console itself.  The iSole chooses and selects the entertainment for you!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2013)

too good, Imaging that shit? lol


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Final version?


----------



## DedValve (Feb 15, 2013)

E3 in a nutshell


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Time to vote now guys, who will reign supreme this new generation!?



Sega 

everybody else is doomed..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2013)

People may make fun of the wii U  touch screen controller, but that "ps4" controller looks much worse. I mean what would it even be used for. 4d?
I would doubt it's real but... boomerang controller.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 15, 2013)

I know the touch pad is used for navigation,but the glowing shit that is supposed to be for the move...what the fuck is it used for? It looks ugly and it seems that the 4 red lights that we had on the ps3 controllers might be removed because of this addition. Thank god this is a prototype.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I know the touch pad is used for navigation,but the glowing shit that is supposed to be for the move...what the fuck is it used for? It looks ugly and it seems that the 4 red lights that we had on the ps3 controllers might be removed because of this addition. Thank god this is a prototype.



which? the last picture? looks like a smaller and cleaner version of the prototype..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2013)

I think the that controller, although its a protype, is very good. I like the DS already though, so just iterating on the design is what i've come to expect


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2013)

The screen is too small


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2013)

The screen is _perfect_ for its intended use, though.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## DedValve (Feb 15, 2013)

What would it's intended use be? I would have preferred a screen to a touchpad that way we can have the entire games UI on the controller leaving nothing but our glorious 1080p 720p 6030 fps games. 

I always find myself just getting rid of everything except the minimap in games like Assassins Creed and Dragons Dogma and even that doesn't look nice on my glorious tv. But even if it turns out to be a touchscreen it would be way to small for that, the WiiU/DS pulls it off because the DS has two small screens smudged in your face and the WiiU tablet is massive. 

I honestly don't see any use for the touchpad, it'll just become another sixasis, shoehorned into every game at the beginning then probably only in extremely few sequences (such as balancing your character on a long pole so he doesn't fall! innovative!) Especially since the way the PS controller is designed with the thumbsticks both being at the bottom it'll make it harder to quickly and immediately use it. 

Now the share button on the other hand...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 15, 2013)

They probably want to implement the same system they made for the Vita, some rumors claim there is a touchpad on the back of the DS4 too.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2013)

DedValve said:


> What would it's intended use be?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> People may make fun of the wii U  touch screen controller, but that "ps4" controller looks much worse. I mean what would it even be used for. 4d?
> I would doubt it's real but... boomerang controller.


It's clearly not a gaming gimmick, otherwise it would have been ridiculously huge and annoying. Like in wii.
Here it's not even outside the borders of the controller's space. If it's indeed a screen it can be a part of PS4 multimedia, not really related to games.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 15, 2013)

Man, next gen is gonna suck ASS.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 15, 2013)

man, sideways it looks even more like a PS bootleg ripoff


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2013)

It looks like one of those five-dollar GameStop-brand PS2 controllers.


----------



## dream (Feb 15, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Man, next gen is gonna suck ASS.



Now now, we can't be certain of that at this moment.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 15, 2013)

At least we still *have* controllers.


I wouldn't be surprised if 720 has only kinect though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> They probably want to implement the same system they made for the Vita, some rumors claim there is a touchpad on the back of the DS4 too.



That would be even more useless than it is on the vita.


Krory said:


> The screen is _perfect_ for its intended use, though.



Yea, detecting used games.
That new feature makes you want to buy it doesn't it?
Again don't think this is real.
Just because I see gamecube ports in it and I can't find any other use than what has been brought up.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 15, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> which? the last picture? looks like a smaller and cleaner version of the prototype..



It's the same prototype but the photo is taken from a different angle.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 15, 2013)

Im sensing Madcatz had something to do with the design.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2013)

And ironically after Adam Sessler made a remark on his Reddit AMA about the one thing that would turn him off from paying his own money for a video game console is tablets as controllers...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2013)

So he doesn't like Wii U? Sessler 

I forgive ya buddy


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2013)

*(WSJ) PlayStation 4 will stream PS3 games*



> Sony Corp. 6758.TO -1.87% is planning to offer technology to stream games to its next videogame console, people familiar with the company's plans say, alongside other enhancements to bolster its position in the market.
> 
> The new technology, to be unveiled Wednesday along with the new console, will allow users to play games delivered over the Internet, these people said. The streaming service, they added, is designed to use current PlayStation 3 titles on the new console; the new device is also expected to play new games stored on optical discs.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Feb 15, 2013)

Streaming PS3 games?  I have no problem with that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2013)

Just sucks that, like with the Vita and PSP, you'll have to go and buy all of your PS3 games again.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2013)

Arthur Gies of _Polygon_ recently commented on the rumor, too.



			
				Arthur Gies said:
			
		

> also: naysaying this gaikai/ps3/ps4 game streaming thing, unless you're literally running games on your own PS3, to your PS4.
> 
> gaikai/onlive require an instance of a game to be running on a server to stream to whatever. people still can't emulate ps3 games.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2013)

fuck gai kai

Sony bought them, dissolve them and infuse their assets into your bank account so you can start getting use out of those gai kai fucks

fucking gai kai


----------



## DedValve (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm still shocked that Sony is willing to show the PS4 first since they usually just like to copy...everything ever...ever. 


Or this 20th really is all about the vita and it's new form, man that would be glorious. The meltdowns, meltdowns everywhere!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> So he doesn't like Wii U? Sessler
> 
> I forgive ya buddy



Depends on how you define what he said. The WiiU gamepad is a controller with a big screen in the middle. Quite different from the context of "tablet as controller", which could be defined as general tablet gaming, the use of a tablet solely as the controller. In such a case, it would mean entirely touch-based controls.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2013)

He could've also just been trolling. It's not past the Sess to troll.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> So he doesn't like Wii U? Sessler


Well he has taste.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Depends on how you define what he said. The WiiU gamepad is a controller with a big screen in the middle. Quite different from the context of "tablet as controller", which could be defined as general tablet gaming, the use of a tablet solely as the controller. In such a case, it would mean entirely touch-based controls.



My thoughts.
Touch based controls suck ass if they are buttons and sticks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2013)

why not just implement backwards compatibility?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> why not just implement backwards compatibility?



Used games?


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Used games?



If previous rumors are true, they already have a way past that with a patent.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> why not just implement backwards compatibility?



Because their not using that ridiculous Cell in the PS4. This means trouble for PSN games. 

At least the Durango has some semblance of backwards compatibility since it's an evolution of 360, but all the PS4 specs completely abandon the route Sony went with the PS3 and for good reason too. Just don't expect any BC compatibility unless they do streaming or release an add-on. 

Let's just hope this thing can at least play all PS2 games, I've been dying to play some Outbreak again that doesn't lag like shit on my laptop.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> why not just implement backwards compatibility?



It will increase the console's price tag.....The cell processor doesn't grow on trees and neither does money.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> It will increase the consoles price tag.....The cell processor doesn't grow on trees.



No, the problem is it will _decrease_ the PS3's price tag even more. Sony is likely banking on being able to sell PS3 alongside PS4, much like they did with the PS2 and PS3.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Well he has taste.



My ass has better taste than Yami.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Because their not using that ridiculous Cell in the PS4. This means trouble for PSN games.
> 
> At least the Durango has some semblance of backwards compatibility since it's an evolution of 360, but all the PS4 specs completely abandon the route Sony went with the PS3 and for good reason too. Just don't expect any BC compatibility unless they do streaming or release an add-on.
> 
> Let's just hope this thing can at least play all PS2 games, I've been dying to play some Outbreak again that doesn't lag like shit on my laptop.




Ok then


----------



## God Movement (Feb 16, 2013)

The next gen is here


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 16, 2013)

If the PS4 doesn't have backwards compatibility, then I'll be waiting a few years before I buy said console. Fuck the Xbox 720 or whatever shit Microsoft is trying to create, by the way.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2013)

It's not going to, better wait even longer then.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 16, 2013)

Backwards compatibility with PS3 isn't nearly as big a problem as BC with PSN games. That would really blow.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 16, 2013)

Krory said:


> No, the problem is it will _decrease_ the PS3's price tag even more. Sony is likely banking on being able to sell PS3 alongside PS4, much like they did with the PS2 and PS3.



Sony doesn't want a pricy console this generation and backwards compatibility will increase the price of ps4. That's why ps2 BC was removed from the ps3 to cut costs.  

And the ps3 will likely see a price drop after the ps4 releases like the ps2 did when the ps3 released.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

Like I said...

They're just trying to extend the life of their old console.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 16, 2013)

^ As any smart business would.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

It worked for the PS3.

Eventually.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2013)

PS4 will not have BC. And although it would be more possible for 720 to have BC, its likely 720 won't have BC either. Its a financial incentive NOT to include BC these days.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2013)

Fun game.

Unlike the ones the PS4 won't have.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

I see your double-negative there.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 16, 2013)

I doubt it won't have a backwards compatibility.
Everything else seems legit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 16, 2013)

Also what Vita games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol versus and TLG are on there, but who can say for sure?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> PS4 will not have BC. And although it would be more possible for 720 to have BC, its likely 720 won't have BC either. *Its a financial incentive NOT to include BC these days.*



Why???


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

Because people will still buy the old consoles to play the old games.

That's exactly what Sony banked on for not adding BC for the PS3.

Except nobody was buying the PS3 then, so they kinda shot themselves in the foot there.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2013)

Well now. 

Don't do the shit talking again Sony, i thought we were through with that since the post-PS3 launch.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> [/S]





I am loving this shit talking


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I am loving this shit talking



Best time to be a game fan.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2013)

I wonder when was the last time Nintendo or MS ever talked smack towards anyone before.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 16, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


>



Ah, console wars. 

It suddenly feels like Christmas again. :33


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

I could've swore MS did last year.

I don't think Nintendo is capable of it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2013)

I just hope Sony doesn't humble themselves too much around E3 considering all the hype that is getting placed on the PS4 and such. I'm sure they'll do well, i believe.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 16, 2013)

Krory said:


> I don't think Nintendo is capable of it.



There was a time...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2013)

Furious George said:


> There was a time...


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

I highly doubt the "streaming PS3 games" will go through. Does anyone know how much money, how much hardware, all that shit will require? It's not like streaming a movie or something.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2013)

Gaikai was a streaming service for games, bro . Sony would not have put down 300 million on that without having a plan to stream PS games.

That's a complete waste of money and effort.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Mah boi PS2 on the list for today, over 10000 games!!



You just gave me a nostalgic boner. 

All hail the PS2.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Gaikai was a streaming service for games, bro . Sony would not have put down 300 million on that without having a plan to stream PS games.
> 
> That's a complete waste of money and effort.



PS1 and PS2 games is one thing. Not PS3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2013)

^ And the difference is? I think all games will be supported, but for now PS3 will probably be the highest priority since they already have their emulation of PS2 and PS1 games from the PSN store perfected




Asakuna no Senju said:


> You just gave me a nostalgic boner.
> 
> All hail the PS2.



I still have like 300 just lying around, they are dirt cheap now when you can just pick them up for like 99cents a disk. 

I still have to finish my collection...


Only thing i didn't like about the video was that he missed a lot of other PS2 games when listing popular ones.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2013)

lol Wow GAF is going full on console war in the thread i just linked.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2013)

they would


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Well now.
> 
> Don't do the shit talking again Sony, i thought we were through with that since the post-PS3 launch.



Shit talking and console wars are even funnier when they're so hypocritical.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Shit talking and console wars are even funnier when they're so hypocritical.



Remember the PS Move announcement?


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

VUNDERBUUK!


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 16, 2013)

Realistic chance Fallout 4 is a launch title?


----------



## dream (Feb 16, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Realistic chance Fallout 4 is a launch title?



I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2013)

Its about as likely as there is an Elder Scrolls 5 launch.

Cause obsidian isn't juggling with Bethesda anymore


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 16, 2013)

Nintendo should merge with Sony

and Nintendo and Sony can create the Nintendostation 

and stab a spear through microsoft

dieing, microsoft will pronounce that they are leaving the gaming market

because they feel like it

theyre too arrogant to admit theyre death by Sintendo

Then Nintendo will commit Seppukku, but only Sony will die

Like Hawkings from One Piece. SOny dies, but nintendo lives.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

That made about as much sense as the development process of _Aliens: Colonial Marines_.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEsvsE8vQpI[/YOUTUBE]

dat sess


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2013)

Krory said:


> That made about as much sense as the development process of _Aliens: Colonial Marines_.



[YOUTUBE]qwdFLD7BCuY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 16, 2013)

it makes all the sense


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 16, 2013)

like fire emblem

on mars


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Still have huge doubts on ps4.
Will it have games?


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Still have huge doubts on ps4.
> Will it have games?



Of course it will have games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Of course it will have games.



That's what they said about the ps3.
Lol at the mario chart.
One would forget that mario is an all purpose character if it wasn't for that kind of stuff


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

ps4, games?

nope.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

the question is what kind of games will it have?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Goova said:


> ps4, games?
> 
> nope.



[YOUTUBE]dgu76ql6FSo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> the question is what kind of games will it have?



it has games?

show me


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes, Inu. Go into the future, take a picture of some of the PS4 games and show him.

It's not like he's asking for something retarded or anything!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2013)

More like go to the past and destroy the Xbox


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 17, 2013)

I hope the next generation of consoles gets developers thinking about putting the creation of gaming content first, instead of just upping the resolution and adding better shadows or whatever.

We know how this goes every time, first we'll get the ports, then devs will start to go nuts on the graphics early-in then scale down on later games until they get something that performs like an actual game and not some half-assed tech demo that people actually will pay for because “It's all so next-gen!”

This upcoming generation should see developers hitting the ground running, no screwing around unless it's a truly interesting gameplay concept. 

I don't wanna see another DMC4 with recycled levels and enemies because it took ridiculous amounts of time create a new engine. Or better yet, creating another Assassin's Creed that's more concept than game.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 17, 2013)

Edit: Dammit phone!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Yes, Inu. Go into the future, take a picture of some of the PS4 games and show him.
> 
> It's not like he's asking for something retarded or anything!


I'm right, your wrong.


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> the question is what kind of games will it have?



Shooters, shooters, and more shooters.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> I could've swore MS did last year.
> 
> I don't think Nintendo is capable of it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ihWsOcbS_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's what they said about the ps3.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 17, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> I hope the next generation of consoles gets* developers thinking about putting the creation of gaming content first, instead of just upping the resolution and adding better shadows or whatever.*
> 
> We know how this goes every time, first we'll get the ports, then devs will start to go nuts on the graphics early-in then scale down on later games until they get something that performs like an actual game and not some half-assed tech demo that people actually will pay for because “It's all so next-gen!”
> 
> ...



That won't change. If people wanted something "different" they'd look towards nintendo.  Even it's the same thing as long as it's a good game that shows off the graphical capabilities of the console people are going to buy it and there's nothing wrong with that really.  Hopefully they'll get rid of the chinks of this generation with the slow downs, framerates etc. This  upcoming generation shouldn't have that problem.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 17, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> If people wanted something "different" they'd look towards nintendo.


By different you mean if people wanted to play tennis with their grandma? Sure.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> By different you mean if people wanted to play tennis with their grandma? Sure.



Different               .


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's what they said about the ps3.



Did the wii have games?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Did the wii have games?



Does Sony copy Nintendo all the time?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 17, 2013)

> Did the wii have games?



Is the sky blue?


----------



## God Movement (Feb 17, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> By different you mean if people wanted to play tennis with their grandma? Sure.



indeed       .


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

What are you losers going on about now?


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> By different you mean if people wanted to play tennis with their grandma? Sure.



Different.  I've never said that different is always better.   

At this point people should be playing games for the story and possible bonuses. Game play mechanics should be perfected come next gen because developers have set a good standard to all the different genres of games(For the ones that were actually good)

All that's left now is how willing they are to go into detail.  Morowind for example could have created better effects with their weapons. For instance You actually seeing and axe lodging in a monsters head leaving that bloody opening or slicing though villians with utmost realism are some of the things I'm talking about that should happen next gen.  Even though they could have done it this gen but hey.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 17, 2013)

Neither does your crappy, overzealous fanboy signature. Get over it.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Does Sony copy Nintendo all the time?



With CD technology?  With eye toy? Oh wait...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

Sony copied the console

and the controller

and gaming

and naming

and electricity

and plastic

all from nintendo with PS1


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't forget THE EYEPAD.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> Don't forget THE EYEPAD.



What? That tablet device?

No, I'm pretty sure that's never been done before.....

Fuckin nintendo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

You need to practice not sounding butthurt so much.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> What are you losers going on about now?



Undercover console war?  the real war didn't even start yet....


----------



## God Movement (Feb 17, 2013)

There's no such thing as the console war


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> You need to practice not sounding butthurt so much.



you dont realize
anything
do you?


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Whatever gets you through the night.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> What are you losers going on about now?



Those losers won't play a game with their grandmas.
The assholes.


steveht93 said:


> With CD technology?  With eye toy? Oh wait...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> Whatever gets you through the night.



You're
dumb


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> Whatever makes you feel better.



You're used to this kind of treatment
I can tell.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh boy, we ARE getting into pathetic Neogaf level of discussion in here. This E3 is going to be fun for everyone! But mostly me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2013)

Because Nintendo's track record as been stellar ever since the WiiU came out, because we all know the Nintendo Facebook saved gaming.

All big companies are incredibly easy targets to mock, nowadays. That's what so brilliant about the whole situation, no one realizes this.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

thye all have flaws

thats why we need

1 console to rule them alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Wait, who was making fun of Nintendo?


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

And how angry do you think people will be if this big reveal will be PS Vita 2.0?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> Wait, who was making fun of Nintendo?



He was making fun *at* Nintendo, you illiterate idiot.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> And how angry do you think people will be if this big reveal will be PS Vita 2.0?



like         mad


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 17, 2013)

Goova said:


> *Sony copied the console*
> 
> and the controller
> 
> ...



What console did they even copy off of? 



> And how angry do you think people will be if this big reveal will be PS Vita 2.0?



MS/Nintendo won't have much to worry until E3.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Furious George said:


> He was making fun *at* Nintendo, you illiterate idiot.



That may have been what was said but it was not what was being done.

Nintendo is not here (as far as we are here), so one can not make fun _at_ them via NarutoForums posts.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What console did they even copy off of?
> 
> 
> 
> MS/Nintendo won't have much to worry until E3.


Um, Nintendo console

dumbo


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Wait, so people will point fake guns at cameras for photo-ops if it's PS Vita 2.0?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> Wait, so people will point fake guns at cameras for photo-ops if it's PS Vita 2.0?



Tupac and fake guns don't work.....

its like 2+2 = 3


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

I bet that's Tupac's math.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> I bet that's Tupac's math.



2m+2m=3m 

-tax

hell yeh


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

You can't tax the dead.

That's why he faked his death.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

no self respecting black man can make any amount of cash last that long


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What console did they even copy off of?



The cdi


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 17, 2013)

tupac made his way to this thread

hail mary


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 17, 2013)

regarding Destiny


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

XBox Boobs?

I'd buy it.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 17, 2013)

looks like it's fake


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2013)

Xbox Infinity would be a terrible name, even worse than WiiU. It's like they'd be specifically trying to pander to the "zomg awesome uber leet" demographic.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Infinity isn't a claim anyone can live up to.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 17, 2013)

I thought more along the lines of xbox loop with that logo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

Maybe i want to play a game alone sometime? Maybe i don't want to be pestered by asshats all the time? Why doesn't Bungie get it. "We think this is the way of the future" bullshit


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

According to all of the coverage you _can_ play it by yourself. Without anyone. The co-op and playing with people is optional, they're claiming.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

But you need to be online to even play the singleplayer because even within the single player element is a multiplayer faction  which is even more retarded than including a separate multiplayer experience


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2013)

So this week we are going to have Sony stuff, a Nintendo Direct and nothing from M$?


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Then ignore it.  Simple enough.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm surprised more people are bitching about multiplayer from a multiplayer developer rather than the fact that they SHIT ALL OVER THE CONCEPT OF PC FPS GAMES.

Did that just fly over everyone's head?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

You know it isn't that Simple rory


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

We were talking about the multiplayer aspect. Not the DRM. Keep up on the conversation next time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> We were talking about the multiplayer aspect. Not the DRM. Keep up on the conversation next time.



Bitch I don't care about multiplayer.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> Then ignore it.  Simple enough.



i can't ignore what's becoming increasingly pervasive in my gaming experience.

I want it to be perfectly split down the middle. If there's single player, i won't want any social aspect to it, if there's multiplayer then i will play that for the social aspect.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Then stop playing multiplayer games.  Go get BioShock Infinite.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i can't ignore what's becoming increasingly pervasive in my gaming experience.



Nah, Inu just Ignore  it.
Ignore the game that requires you to be online even in single player mode.
I mean why shouldn't every game be like Diablo 3 when you can just Ignore it.


Krory said:


> Then stop playing multiplayer games.  Go get BioShock Infinite.



I haven't touched a multiplayer game since smash brothers Brawl.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

In retrospect, it's hard to take anything CD Projekt Red says seriously after the lawsuits.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nah, Inu just Ignore  it.
> Ignore the game that requires you to be online even in single player mode.
> I mean why shouldn't every game be like Diablo 3 when you can just Ignore it.



You're being sarcastic but it's the truth. If the games stop selling, they'll get the idea.

Then again when the new console generation reveals it has to be connected to the interwebs all the time to even work, every game will be that way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> You're being sarcastic but it's the truth. If the games stop selling, they'll get the idea.
> 
> Then again when the new console generation reveals it has to be connected to the interwebs all the time to even work, every game will be that way.



And you'll be peachy keen with that won't you krory?


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm always connected to the internet already anyway.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> I'm always connected to the internet already anyway.



See peachy keen.
He just can't wait for that constant handheld online DRM that's coming up.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Apathetic would be more appropriate.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

Maybe its because my own internet is so crappy and i have had bad experiences with servers as well as having a bandwidth cap on my service, but i've never liked the idea of having some far away people controlling how my product works after its in my possession. I pay for a goddamn product not a service. 


PSN goes down, well my gaming experience is fucked. Live stops functioning, Well i'm just throwing away money on that subscription now. Some asshat decides to just shut down the servers of any game? Well i guess i better play the game now and enjoy it while i can! Some asshat decides to shut down the entire console infrastructure making it impossible to function in any form? Well i guess i better throw away my goddamned bricked plastic that i bought for 400+ dollars and upgrade 

FFS


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

The only real solution at this point is to just stop buying.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2013)

I get the bitching, people are also worried that *X* might be the same way as Destiny...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> Apathetic would be more appropriate.




[YOUTUBE]F_RmG9WB4BE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2013)

I dunno if Krory knows what *X* is...


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I dunno if Krory knows what *X* is...



X can allude to a lot of things. 

And I don't get bitching because it's not going to change anything. People have been bitching about DRMs and constant-online-access for years now. If the consoles come out with that necessity, it's clear Sony and Microsoft don't give a darn about the bitching. Then the only action is to ignore it. Everyone migrate to Nintendo or PC games that don't require such things.

Only then will they get the idea.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

Cause i can't change something by myself, i can't complain about it?  think about how that sounds in greater context


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> X can allude to a lot of things.
> 
> And I don't get bitching because it's not going to change anything. People have been bitching about DRMs and constant-online-access for years now. If the consoles come out with that necessity, it's clear Sony and Microsoft don't give a darn about the bitching. *Then the only action is to ignore it. Everyone migrate to Nintendo or PC games that don't require such things.
> 
> Only then will they get the idea.*


 
With your kind of attitude people would just put up with the DRM.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

No, putting up with DRM would be buying their products regardless. If they stop making money, they'll change their tune.

>Common sense


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> *X can allude to a lot of things.*
> 
> And I don't get bitching because it's not going to change anything. People have been bitching about DRMs and constant-online-access for years now. If the consoles come out with that necessity, it's clear Sony and Microsoft don't give a darn about the bitching. Then the only action is to ignore it. Everyone migrate to Nintendo or PC games that don't require such things.
> 
> Only then will they get the idea.




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GxUMMGyZcM[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P2-4KMIExA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh that.

Probably will be.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> No, putting up with DRM would be buying their products regardless. If they stop making money, they'll change their tune.
> 
> >Common sense













What are you stupid or something?
People ARE going to buy their products regardless.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

I didn't say they won't. Hence the _if_.

This would go a _lot_ easier if you learned to read on even a fundamental level.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> Oh that.
> 
> Probably will be.



yeah, I would not be shocked if happen.. Funny thing is the team has being hired people for Online play on consoles and Xenoblade gameplay core MMO-ish plus we have clues of multiplayer elements in the trailer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> I didn't say they won't. Hence the _if_.
> 
> This would go a _lot_ easier if you learned to read on even a fundamental level.



Well you know me I can't read.
I'd punch you in the face right now if I could.pek
Common Sense my ass.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well you know me I can't read.
> I'd punch you in the face right now if I could.pek
> Common Sense my ass.



That was my mistake to expect so much from you, I apologize.

 Still fwends?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

my first act of dissidence will be not buying destiny after buying every halo at launch since 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

What we were fwends ? :amazed


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> my first act of dissidence will be not buying destiny after buying every halo at launch since 2



You should've just stopped buying Halo.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 17, 2013)

What games do you guys think Sony will show during the presentation?


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

None      .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> What games do you guys think Sony will show during the presentation?



The same old same old, but it will be praised as being highly original anyway.
My predictions.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> You should've just stopped buying Halo.



i've really enjoyed them though


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2013)

Maybe Uncharted 4 and Kill Zone 4?


----------



## Reyes (Feb 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i've really enjoyed them though



What about ODST?


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Inu was a massive Halo Wars fan.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm not much into RTS tho 



Jaime Reyes said:


> What about ODST?



I liked the ambiance, but it was a bit short for my tastes


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

But it was Halo. 

Thus, you loved it.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm not much into RTS tho
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the ambiance, but it was a *bit short for my tastes *



Same here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Dunno how one can like Halo 1 so much when Doom was still around.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

There's no reason you have to like one or the other 

a good game is a good game.


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> What games do you guys think Sony will show during the presentation?



Legend of Dragoon 2.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> There's no reason you have to like one or the other
> 
> a good game is a good game.




Okay


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Legend of Dragoon 2.



Oh, we're talking stuff that will never happen?

Final Fantasy Versus XIII and The Last Guardian, adding to the list.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2013)

It's fun watching you people dance.


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> Oh, we're talking stuff that will never happen?



As long as videogames exist there is always hope that LoD2 will be made.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2013)

"When's my turn!?" cried Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 17, 2013)

Final Fantasy Fortress.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

Solaris said:


> *Legend of Dragoon 2.*



AGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


Right in the nostalgia feels ><


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> "When's my turn!?" cried Kingdom Hearts 3.



Tied to the darkness soon to be completely eclipsed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Tied to the darkness soon to be completely eclipsed.



Poor Ranger, there is so very much to learn, you understand so little 


But for you, it may be a meaningless effort. After all, one who knows nothing can understand, nothing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Poor Ranger, there is so very much to learn, you understand so little
> 
> 
> But for you, it may be a meaningless effort. After all, one who knows nothing can understand, nothing.


You're wrong.
 I know now, without a doubt.
KINGDOM HEARTS is

*Spoiler*: __ 



 ZIPPERS AND BELTS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Maybe Uncharted 4 and Kill Zone 4?



Uncharted 4? Naughty Dog's kinda busy with Last of Us, remember?

I can see Killzone 4, though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You're wrong.
> I know now, without a doubt.
> KINGDOM HEARTS is
> 
> ...



ZIPPERS AND BELTS!?

BUT WHY?

-dies in an explosion of light particles-


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ZIPPERS AND BELTS!?
> 
> BUT WHY?
> 
> -dies in an explosion of light particles-




Hey I think we predicted the true final boss in KH 4


----------



## Reyes (Feb 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XF2pu-4rXc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

Maybe. But i'm actually surprised Nomura showed some restraint with his Versus designs. Everything looks (semi) normal outside of Noctis's battle uniform 

I guess its cause he contracted that clothing line for the designs, crazy shit


----------



## Reyes (Feb 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Uncharted 4? They're kinda busy with Last of Us, remember?
> 
> I can see Killzone 4, though.



ND has confirm that only one of there teams are working on Last of Us.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

"Sony computer entertainment announced the wallet breaking ps3 at e3 of 2005"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2013)

lol@ this thread


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

Pretty sure Iwata said they would die if they didn't have a hardware platform. So yeah, no chance of that


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah, games are basically all they've got, unlike MS and Sony.

Not selling hardware or sticking solely to handhelds could create problems. Poor cottonballer....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol@ this thread



This shit is still popping up there again? I literally want to puke on a bird's nest after looking at posts rationalizing the outcome with a dash of 1st party port begging. Fuck them and let Nintendo prosper in the industry, anyone who wishes for such a thing can go on my shit list for all i care. Same with Sony. 

Acting like gamers caring about what the industry wants, pfft.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2013)

Without Nintendo the industry would become even more stagnant and depressing.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 17, 2013)

Playstation 4 better be Dual screen, 3d, with motion controls and force feedback or no dice


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Playstation 4 better be Dual screen, 3d, with motion controls and force feedback or no dice



I could do without the motion controls, force feedback, 3D, and Dual screen.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Without Nintendo the industry would become even more stagnant and depressing.



Tell that to the certain kinds of people who wish them a swift death because their philosophy doesn't include high end tech.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 17, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Tell that to the certain kinds of people who wish them a swift death because their philosophy doesn't include high end tech.



Funny thing about the Wii is that it wasn't necessarily the lack of power behind the hardware, but the lack of variety in it's games. Sure it can be attributed to the lack of third parties' first-round of games not selling in the first place, but it can also be attributed to Nintendo just not making much of an effort in helping to market them and ensuring a decent amount of success.

I think Ninty has the right idea for creating interesting games that stand out from the gritty realism that has become the standard, but it's difficult for them to foster an audience that can actually care for more than one kind of game (at least on their consoles in particular).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 17, 2013)

^That's true, it can't be denied that the Wii's lukewarm support hurt it's variety in library selection. So at least i hope with the Wii U that Nintendo take their third party collaborations much more serious this time around.


----------



## valerian (Feb 18, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> What games do you guys think Sony will show during the presentation?



First Party:
- Guerrilla Games new IP
- Evolution Studios new racing IP
- Media Molecule's new IP
- The Last Guardian now on PS4
- Uncharted 4 and Gran Turismo 6 sneak peak, more infomation later on in the year

Third Party: 
- Something related to Ground Zeroes/Phantom Pain/MGS5 (Konami)
- Destiny footage on PS4 (Activision)
- Legacy of Kain reboot (Square Enix)
- Next Gen FIFA (EA)

Some pretty safe choices and then some highly unlikely ones.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)

No versus?


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

If it's any consolation, Versus probably has a better chance than half of those.


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2013)

That feeling when you know that even if Versus comes out it likely will not live up to whatever hype it has.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)

Well that really depends. If you don't let the last 7 years get to you and just expect a good game, then i think we'll be fine. Infact, i think it might have the opposite effect, since all we've gotten is shit from Toriyama for the past 4 years and iOS games, getting even some sort of good game out of SE from the talented developers there is gonna make an impact.

To start with, its not hard to make a game better than the XIII trilogy.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well that really depends. If you don't let the last 7 years get to you and just expect a good game, then i think we'll be fine. Infact, i think it might have the opposite effect, since all we've gotten is shit from Toriyama for the past 4 years and iOS games, getting even some sort of good game out of SE from the talented developers there is gonna make an impact.
> 
> To start with, its not hard to make a game better than the XIII trilogy.



It's hard to not let expectations run wild after all these years. Square Enix has been ridiculously slow to develop the game, and has been putting it on the back burner for sequels to FF XIII. You tend to think 2 things, either there is a crazy amount of problems with developing the project, or they've putting been a lot of time into perfecting every area of the game.

The former is what you pessimistically think after getting tired of waiting for this long, and the latter is what you're thinking about after that little gameplay preview awhile back that renewed your optimism on how good the game will be.

Sadly I'm still the latter, but could become the former if it is announced that it will be exclusive to the next generation of consoles, especially after waiting this long. I could understand it being a cross-console generation title, but that's about it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)

Or there's a third option, in that the project was just getting put on the back burner for so long due to the development team having to constantly split off to work on other projects that they decided to restart the project from scratch on PS4, which will be revealed sometime this year 

I have a few reasons why think this.

#1, last year Nomura said that he had information ready to go about the game, but "due to certain circumstances, he could not reveal that information". Now could that have been because they were secretly working it for PS4 but could not reveal it due to NDA?

#2, There's the other quote from technology director Juliet Merceron in July of last year



> Regarding Final Fantasy Versus XIII, Merceron stated that, as Square Enix president, Yoichi Wada, mentioned earlier in the year, the “product is underway” and that the level of ambition is making Versus XIII a very complex project in its realization.
> 
> “However, Yoichi Wada is pushing this team and project as far as possible,” Merceron says, adding that fans will be happy to have waited the moment more information on the game is released.



Now what could that possibly mean outside of a completely overhauled game to take advantage of the PS4's power? What could be so huge an undertaking that they have full faith in the project?

#3 At the very end of Square Enix roundtable late last year, Nomura(although he wasn't present) gave Tabata a message to send to the fans, he said that "he would soon show the true future of Final Fantasy".

Now nobody knew what that meant, but what really could it be besides something for the next generation if it is being hyped as the "future" of the Final Fantasy series?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2013)

Final Fantasy Versus XIII?  lul


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2013)

Solaris said:


> That feeling when you know that even if Versus comes out it likely will not live up to whatever hype it has.



I have completely given up on versus coming out in this gen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2013)

Versus 13 main character is a Gilgamesh rip off from Fate/Zero anyway so I'll just watch the anime instead, and atleast Fate series is real and not vaporware. :los


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Funny thing about the Wii is that it wasn't necessarily the lack of power behind the hardware, but the lack of variety in it's games. Sure it can be attributed to the lack of third parties' first-round of games not selling in the first place, but it can also be attributed to Nintendo just not making much of an effort in helping to market them and ensuring a decent amount of success.
> 
> I think Ninty has the right idea for creating interesting games that stand out from the gritty realism that has become the standard, but it's difficult for them to foster an audience that can actually care for more than one kind of game (at least on their consoles in particular).



Games had plenty of variety
It just wasn't hi def enough for graphic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2013)

I've given up on Versus coming out whatsoever.

Final Fantasy XIV 2.0 is going to ruin SE. Enix should get out while they can.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Kz-OBCoTyzE[/YOUTUBE]
Hope we don't get more games like this


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

If David Cage gets his way, games won't even have _that_ much.

Because they won't be games any more.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 18, 2013)

Prince of Persia 2008 is a great game.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

It was vastly entertaining and had a great ending, wonderful art, but it was possibly the piss-easiest game ever conceived because it basically did everything for you. You couldn't lose.

And that's how David Cage wants all games to be now.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Games had plenty of variety
> It just wasn't hi def enough for graphic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



oh cmon the wii had no real third party support. its graphics were its death, not because of gamers but because it meant triple A games couldn't be ported to the wii.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> It was vastly entertaining and had a great ending, wonderful art, but it was possibly the piss-easiest game ever conceived because it basically did everything for you. You couldn't lose.
> 
> And that's how David Cage wants all games to be now.



I hated the fighting in that game too, I hate it whenever a game asks you to mash a button quickly


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

The combo system had so much potential and it was pretty fun and acrobatic but when you realize how piss-easy everything is (which is with the first battle), everything is lost.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Petes12 said:


> oh cmon the wii had no real third party support. its graphics were its death, not because of gamers but because it meant triple A games couldn't be ported to the wii.



See graphic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
Triple A games tend to be crap anyway.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 18, 2013)

it looked cool I'll give it that but yes it was easy, and it was also annoying to me. I swear ubisoft just can't do action game combat. I guess AC's has gotten better over the years.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> See graphic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> Triple A games tend to be crap anyway.



Even the most ardent critic of CoD has to admit that they'd rather play CoD than all of the shovelware crap on the wii. I don't think there's a single good third party game on the system at all?


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

AC has gotten _worse_ over the years in terms of combat.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> If David Cage gets his way, games won't even have _that_ much.
> 
> Because they won't be games any more.



Interactive experiences for everyone!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 18, 2013)

Petes12 said:


> Even the most ardent critic of CoD has to admit that they'd rather play CoD than all of the shovelware crap on the wii. I don't think there's a single good third party game on the system at all?



Man you are pretty slow, no offense. Does Sonic Colors, Okami, Nights JoD, Trauma Center: SO, Tatsunoko vs Capcom, Muramasa, etc not count as "good"?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2013)

Why would I play CoD when I have Monster Hunter?


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Why would I play CoD when I have Monster Hunter?



Monster Hunter can't give you decent fps gameplay so if you want fps gameplay you would play COD.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

Or play a _fun_ FPS game.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 18, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Man you are pretty slow, no offense. Does Sonic Colors, Okami, Nights JoD, Trauma Center: SO, Tatsunoko vs Capcom, Muramasa, etc not count as "good"?



I won't say they are "good" but more like acceptable


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Petes12 said:


> Even the most ardent critic of CoD has to admit that they'd rather play CoD than all of the shovelware crap on the wii. I don't think there's a single good third party game on the system at all?



And that's why your opinion isn't worth anything


----------



## DedValve (Feb 18, 2013)

wii had shit third party but it had third party. It probably had a handful of good non Nintendo games (no more heroes, sonic, ummm..........no more heroes 2, Red Steel 2) oh and Monster Hunter

....yeah...


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

>Okami
>Acceptable

Ohhh man.

Can of worms up in here.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Monster Hunter can't give you decent fps gameplay so if you want fps gameplay you would play COD.



Or listen to Krory and play a fun FPS game instead. 

CoD is even more tired and uninspired than Mario is these days.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 18, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Prince of Persia 2008 is a great game.



That one they made for the wii seemed better though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> That one they made for the wii seemed better though.



Could you fail in that one?


----------



## DedValve (Feb 18, 2013)

Okami's a port, as great a game it is ports don't count. 

Oh and the umbrella Chronicles. Basically Capcom has been at the forefront when it game to good wii titles. Even their ports where top notch (minus the Archives port)


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey don't diss, PoP! It's like David Cage's dream game!

_EVERYONE IS A WINNER!_


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Could you fail in that one?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s63FmWFSFF0[/YOUTUBE]

not a port of the HD version...


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Or listen to Krory and play a fun FPS game instead.
> 
> CoD is even more tired and uninspired than Mario is these days.



Sure, CoD is uninspired these days but you can still have a solid gameplay experience from it.  For example, CoD4 on the PC is still a highly enjoyable multiplayer experience for me.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2013)

Even the enemies are winners?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Sure, CoD is uninspired these days but you can still have a solid gameplay experience from it.  For example, CoD4 on the PC is still a highly enjoyable multiplayer experience for me.



I would not play CoD on PC because there are infinitely better FPS games I could choose from if I'm playing on PC. That's just me, though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 18, 2013)

> The Forgotten Sands is a side-chapter that runs parallel to the Xbox 360/PlayStation 3 version, taking place after the events of 2003's The Sands of time. The game opens on an incredibly high note, a wild escape from an enormous structure sinking into the sand. This is only a taste of things to come, as you are thrust into a flashback to before these events. In this tale, the Prince has befriended a devious genie who's granted him immortality, his own kingdom, and a princess to love. In classic Arabian Tales fashion, there's a hook to the genie's reward: while the prince can now be magically revived after "death," the kingdom he's awarded is an ancient wreck: a land cursed by a mystical plant overrunning the castle. And the princess? She's in peril and needs a bit of rescuing.



So yeah... yet to play that PoP tho


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

That sounds almost as dumb as the actual Forgotten Sands.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Could you fail in that one?



Yup. Fall, fail, and die.

Ubisoft took their time with the game and made it even better than the HD versions according to reviewers (Though that's probably just different development teams).

But I'd love to see one on the wii u though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Yup. Fall, fail, and die.
> 
> Ubisoft took their time with the game and made it even better than the HD versions according to reviewers *(Though that's probably just different development teams).*
> 
> But I'd love to see one on the wii u though.





> The Wii version of Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands is a design that's completely unique to the franchise and not a port of the HD console's edition. Ubisoft took the Wii version of The Forgotten Sands seriously; this is just as much of a "big budget" production as the Xbox 360 and PS3. *Ubisoft Quebec – a team that's been known for its more casual kid-friendly games like Battle of Giants – had a chance to cut its chops on a hardcore-focused adventure and it completely embraces it*.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> That sounds almost as dumb as the actual Forgotten Sands.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-5-QS6nBPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I would not play CoD on PC because there are infinitely better FPS games I could choose from if I'm playing on PC. That's just me, though.



I still play counter strike 1.6 till this day. Timeless game that one


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I would not play CoD on PC because there are infinitely better FPS games I could choose from if I'm playing on PC. That's just me, though.



Yes, there are better fps games on the PC but that doesn't mean that CoD4 isn't fun like you were suggesting.  I rarely ever play CoD4 these days but whenever I need a break from Counter-Strike: Source, Team Fortress 2, and Battlefield 2 I turn to CoD4 for some enjoyment.   But yeah, opinions.  



> Crytek boss Cevat Yerli, restricted by non-disclosure agreements with both Microsoft and Sony, told Eurogamer Crysis 3 running on a powerful PC looks better than next-generation games due to be announced. Indeed, he said it is "impossible" for consoles to match gaming PCs.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Games had plenty of variety
> It just wasn't hi def enough for graphic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


While the aptly-named graphics ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) do have their share of blame, it also comes down to the fact that Nintendo couldn't successfully convert its casual/family-friendly audience to people who actually take an active interest in games outside the occasional Wii Sports or Mario title. Again, the Wii had a large audience it built up over time, but couldn't get them to go anywhere outside that Nintendo-made bubble.



Krory said:


> It was vastly entertaining and had a great ending, wonderful art, but it was possibly the piss-easiest game ever conceived because it basically did everything for you. You couldn't lose.
> 
> And that's how David Cage wants all games to be now.


A great game with a serious amount of potential to be better in the gameplay department. That issue aside I did enjoy the game concept-wise, and I do believe that a sequel could've dealt with any problems the original had.

I don't get all the David Cage hate, I do like how he aspires to make games with a different experience (even if he doesn't quite live-up to his own ideals). At least he's honest enough to admit his ideas aren't perfect and has its' fair share of flaws.

Now Ninja Theory is who you throw shit at, though they're too far up their own asses to even notice genuine criticism...


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> I don't get all the David Cage hate, I do like how he aspires to make games with a different experience (even if he doesn't quite live-up to his own ideals). At least he's honest enough to admit his ideas aren't perfect and has its' fair share of flaws.



If he was so "honest" about his own flaws, then he wouldn't want every game - _ever game_ - to be like Heavy Rain. He wants to eliminate the concepts that make video games into video games, and then just change the entire name of them. Whether he likes it or not, there are a large number of people that _enjoy_ challenge and competition and requirements of skill. Just because he wants to cater to the casual crowd doesn't mean every game in existence should suffer because of that. Heavy Rain is a great experience but once you get past that, there's no reason to go back to it because it's just not _fun_ like a game that requires you to actually do something.

Cage wants to kill video games, plain and simple, and turn them into interactive movies. _That's_ the beef. It's comments like his inanely-rambled GDC panel that make people throw out comments about him just being a flunky film developer who tried to break into games instead because he failed at the former. And it's a shame because Quantic Dream had some great gameplay quality with Omikron. He has the attitude of David Jaffe wrapped up in the delusional self-image of John Romero.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> If he was so "honest" about his own flaws, then he wouldn't want every game - _ever game_ - to be like Heavy Rain. He wants to eliminate the concepts that make video games into video games, and then just change the entire name of them. Whether he likes it or not, there are a large number of people that _enjoy_ challenge and competition and requirements of skill. Just because he wants to cater to the casual crowd doesn't mean every game in existence should suffer because of that. Heavy Rain is a great experience but once you get past that, there's no reason to go back to it because it's just not _fun_ like a game that requires you to actually do something.
> 
> Cage wants to kill video games, plain and simple, and turn them into interactive movies. _That's_ the beef. It's comments like his inanely-rambled GDC panel that make people throw out comments about him just being a flunky film developer who tried to break into games instead because he failed at the former. And it's a shame because Quantic Dream had some great gameplay quality with Omikron. He has the attitude of David Jaffe wrapped up in the delusional self-image of John Romero.



Has he really said he wants to eliminate games as we know them, or does he wants to expand on what they can be known for? I've read interviews on where he wants to do the latter and not the former.

I could see the guy talking about making games that do more than just focus on challenge and competition, but getting rid of the idea of challenge entirely is absurd at the least.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Has he really said he wants to eliminate games as we know them, or does he wants to expand on what they can be known for? I've read interviews on where he wants to do the latter and not the former. I could see the guy talking about making games that do more than just focus on challenge and competition, but getting rid of the idea of challenge entirely is absurd at the least.





> "*How fast they move their thumbs? who cares? Let's focus on what the player feels, not how they do it*," Cage challenged game developers in attendance. Cage also suggested that games focus on the "journey" rather than a "challenge," echoing his comments about adults being less interested in mastering a system better than a ten-year-old kid, than experiencing something meaningful.



And as the master of adding the most unnecessary, sexist nudity scenes in video game history...



> "As long as violence or sex is put in context and supports the narrative, that's fine. Why would we have different constraints than film or TV series? This is definitely something I'd like to see change in the future."



And...



> ""In the coming years, my hope is that we see the rise of 'digital entertainment.' It should be accessible to all, open to all themes and all genres, and talk about society in a meaningful way. It should be based on the journey and not the challenge, and be cross-platform [...] and finally become mass market."



And my mistake - it was DICE he said this at, not GDC. Forgot GDC is next month.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 18, 2013)

So apparently the Vita heaven today has finished with these revelations.



> - $50 (equivalent) price drop
> - New colours (Silver and Soul Sacrifice LE Red)
> - Another promise that FFX HD is still coming
> - Footage of numerous Monster Hunter style games
> - Ascenion to heaven



That's it. ..............At least there's still the PS4 conference.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 18, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> At least there's still the PS4 conference.



Fuck yeah,it's gonna take the world by a storm. The real next gen is about to arrive  I say bring it Sony 


So is the ps vita price cut Japan only? That sucks.....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So apparently the Vita heaven today has finished with these revelations.
> 
> 
> 
> That's it. ..............At least there's still the PS4 conference.



**Not mentioning the best game in that Vita Heaven thing**

Tsk tsk.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> And as the master of adding the most unnecessary, sexist nudity scenes in video game history...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It sounds like he's encouraging developers to think outside the box. Maybe his pitch is aggressive to gain some attention on the subject of games as art, but that's about it. 

I mean the games industry is business-oriented, and competition is good for business in more ways than one, so the guy knows there's no way scores and versus matches are going to die-out.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Not mentioning the best game in that Vita Heaven thing**
> 
> Tsk tsk.



FFX HD?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 18, 2013)

The day will come when we will play only visual novels.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 18, 2013)

I am now halfway atm of upgrading my PS3 hard disk from 40 GiB to 320 GiB,so the PS4 can wait till 2015 or something.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2013)

I wish I could feel hyped for the announcement on Wednesday, but I'm not.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I wish I could feel hyped for the announcement on Wednesday, but I'm not.



Whats the anime with femal Japanese Chris angel in your sig?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 18, 2013)

a Vapoware game is making a comeback?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Whats the anime with femal Japanese Chris angel in your sig?



Tamako Market.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 18, 2013)

Final fantasy versus 13 is confirmed as "vapor" ware:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2013)

Why do people say Versus is vaporware again?

I don't even follow this fucking thing and I keep looking at articles here and there where either Square Enix or Nomura say WE WOKIN ON GAHME, BERY SOON WE GIBE INFOHMATION.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why do people say Versus is vaporware again?
> 
> I don't even follow this fucking thing and I keep looking at articles here and there where either Square Enix or Nomura say WE WOKIN ON GAHME, BERY SOON WE GIBE INFOHMATION.



All we got was a drawing of Noctis with "soon..." for like the past 2-3 years. Tech demo is tech demo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)

I will bet you guys that we will be seeing Versus again before too long..and on that day, i will rejoice


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I will bet you guys that we will be seeing Versus again before too long..and on that day, i will rejoice



That's a bet I'd be very happy to lose.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2013)

I think my favorite David Cage interview ever is when he said that he doesn't want his games to be "fun". That's when we'll officially enter the age of gaming renaissance.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

We'll see another trailer, then it will disappear for three or four years.

And then repeat.


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2013)

> When Sony unveils its new PlayStation device this week, it will be far cheaper than many experts had expected — a price tag that, it is hoped, will lure millions of customers into buying its latest video games console.
> 
> Industry sources and leaked internal documents suggest that Sony is considering pricing the new device at about ?300, more than ?100 cheaper than the starting cost of its predecessor, the PlayStation 3.






*Spoiler*: _Take a nice look at Next-gen according to Crytek_


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2013)

Solaris said:


> *Spoiler*: _Take a nice look at Next-gen according to Crytek_



But where's the game?


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh that's cute.

Deathbringer thinks we'll have games next-gen.

Silly goose, we have "DIGITAL ENTERTAINMENT."

Just press X (or Square) to play.


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2013)

I for one am eagerly anticipating the interactive movie experience.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K527yNMAxLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> Just press X (or Square) to play.



Buy 'Press X to play'? From Best Buy, Get exclusive 'Press O to unlock ending'? DLC!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2013)

What the fuck is triangle for, then?


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What the fuck is triangle for, then?



Making button noises.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 18, 2013)

It vibrates for the ladies


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

Vibration option is extra.

Three dollars for two minutes.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)

Triangle is to pay for microtransactions 



Solaris said:


> *Spoiler*: _Take a nice look at Next-gen according to Crytek_



Launch titles will be equal to Crysis 3 PC version? That's not a particularly bad thing  we've come along way from Call of Duty 2 launch title on 360. And that was a pretty high end game if i recall


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't be stupid, that's what the shoulder buttons are for.


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Launch titles will be equal to Crysis 3 PC version?



Yes, assuming that we take their earlier statement to mean the PC version of Crysis 3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)

Which earlier statement?


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2013)

> "I actually think people will be astonished that next gen launch titles from other companies might not be much different from Crysis 3."



That one.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)

I do recall that one  i just thought you meant the other one



> “As far as next-gen console games, I think Crysis 3 on the PC will be very comparable. Because it’s a high-end PC title, implicitly it’s a next-gen game. It’s just a next-gen PC game.”


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Crysis 3 doesn't look that good.


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Crysis 3 doesn't look that good.



Technically, Crysis 3 is a gorgeous game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Technically, Crysis 3 is a gorgeous game.



[YOUTUBE]IrcT_gKV_sI[/YOUTUBE]
Not impressive in the least, not even worth the leap if that is all we are getting.

[YOUTUBE]-IiRzmfs5aw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

Tryhard trolls are silly.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)

<Compares high end PC games to console games

<lolz all the way


Of course that's just taking the simple way out. But its still funny


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 18, 2013)

If anything I just hope the new consoles have good launch games.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 18, 2013)

Solaris said:


> *Spoiler*: _Take a nice look at Next-gen according to Crytek_



Crytek: The Madam of graphics whores everywhere. 



Solaris said:


> *Technically*, Crysis 3 is a *gorgeous *game.


And that's all they have going for it. I could understand if the increase in graphical power allowed them to make a better game or new game mechanics, but that doesn't seem be where the focus of their resources are going towards.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> Tryhard trolls are silly.


If we are going to act like graphic whores we should at least be PC.


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]IrcT_gKV_sI[/YOUTUBE]
> Not impressive in the least, not even worth the leap if that is all we are getting.



It is impressive, compare it to any visually impressive console game and it is a difference of night and day.  

Is that fluid stimulation supposed to impress me?


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

Personally, I can't wait to see Geoff Keighly masturbate furiously to the Playstation 4 reveal even if there's no launch titles and drops at $700.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2013)

B-But the rumors say 300 GBP!


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> B-But the rumors say 300 GBP!



There are likely many many different rumors about the price.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

I heard a rumor that it'll come free with the PS Vita, and you'll also get a complimentary toaster.

I HEARD IT ON NEOGAF. IT MUST BE TRUE.


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2013)

> When Sony wants to make an announcement, they need only post a message to their Twitter feed, Facebook page, or their own blog. But why drip that information when they can make a splash? With that in mind, Sony will be having an event. For 1200 attendees.
> 
> Twelve hundred people for an announcement is quite a spectacular number, especially considering that the majority of my New York-based press events have taken place in a small conference room at a PR company’s office (and let’s not forget any number of tiny warehouses and galleries).





That's a pretty decent number of people.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

But it's the FUTURE OF GAMING. That's smalltime for the FUTURE OF GAMING.


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2013)

The future of gaming can only be shown, in person, to a small and exclusive group of individuals.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't give a damn what thread I'm in, but I just beat Chris' campaign in RE6 and the only thing I could think of while fighting the final boss was the Waterwraith from Pikmin 2:


----------



## God Hand (Feb 19, 2013)

Krory said:


> Personally, I can't wait to see *Geoff Keighly masturbate furiously* to the Playstation 4 reveal even if there's no launch titles and drops at $700.





was hungry. not anymore.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It is impressive, compare it to any visually impressive console game and it is a difference of night and day.
> 
> Is that fluid stimulation supposed to impress me?


You saw how long that took right?
I've also seen better than what was just shown.
I've seen more realistic trees and grass.
The rock textures look crap and give the impression of being flat.
Yea I'm not going to be that impressed by it if that's the best it can do.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

I've also seen a unicorn riding a leprechaun, but hey.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 19, 2013)

Are we on next gen already??? Coz I cant feel it really with all those Marios roaming around.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 19, 2013)

That Crysis thing looked boring as fuark.
Srs.
Will stick to planetside 2 kthx.
Where are my Rpgs?


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2013)

> You saw how long that took right?



Fluid stimulation?  220+ hours.  Come talk to me when that can be done in realtime.



> I've also seen better than what was just shown.



Which videogame?


*Spoiler*: _More Crysis Goodness_ 









[YOUTUBE]CUT6skIrvnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

I would have thought you'd know better than to feed the trolls by now, my dear Solaris.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 19, 2013)

Why are the pictures so pretty but the video so meh?


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2013)

Krory said:


> I would have thought you'd know better than to feed the trolls by now, my dear Solaris.



Anything for increasing my post count. 



ensoriki said:


> Why are the pictures so pretty but the video so meh?



Part of it likely has to do with the screenshots being taken on fully maxed out settings while the videos likely weren't.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2013)

Crytek make boring video games, but they are great technical engineers


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 19, 2013)

G4 is still alive?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2013)

Only for a few months longer, although it's already been dead in spirit a while


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Why are the pictures so pretty but the video so meh?



Because they only look good as pictures.
Krory is one to talk about being a troll.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2013)

Krory said:


> Personally, I can't wait to see Geoff Keighly masturbate furiously to the Playstation 4 reveal even if there's no launch titles and drops at $700.



All while eating gamer editions of Doritos and Mountain Dew. Truly the hero we deserve.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 19, 2013)

> With just over a day until Sony?s big PlayStation Meeting which has the industry on super hype mode, news has surfaced that Square Enix technical directorFYoshihisa HashimotoFhas embarked on a trip from Japan to JFK airport.
> A photo of Hashimoto?s flight was posted onFFacebookFbut has since been removed. FA member of Neogaf spotted the post before it was deleted and it has since been verified that said flight isFon its way to New York.
> 
> During E3 2012, Yoshihisa Hashimoto demonstrated aFFhighly-detailed real-time techFdemoFcalled the ?Agni?s Philosophy? Fwhich is powered by Square Enix?sFin-houseFdeveloped next generation Luminous Engine. Since then Square Enix has been demoing its new technology during a number of different venues around the world.
> ...






Square Enix is aboard the Sony hype train.

Screw versus,an ff vii remake will sell ps4 like hot cupcakes. It will take Japan and US by a storm.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Square Enix? are we going to have a good JRPG finally?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

Pffft you know Sqeenix doesn't do those


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2013)

Where. is. NOMURA.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Where. is. NOMURA.



no where to be found for Vapoware games. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Pffft you know Sqeenix doesn't do those



What Square Enix can learn from Monolith Soft..


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Square Enix? are we going to have a good JRPG finally?



I don't get it.

Are those two supposed to be linked or something?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Krory said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Are those two supposed to be linked or something?



in a period of time and our gaming past... yes


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 19, 2013)

if Sony wants to kill the competition in Europe they should beg EA for FIFA 14 as launch title. In Europe and ME people will sell their mothers kidney to get a FIFA 14 bundle.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> in a period of time and our gaming past... yes



Come on, it was like... twenty years ago.

It's over. Let it go.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Krory said:


> Come on, it was like... twenty years ago.
> 
> It's over. Let it go.



Hey!!!!   when I am ready..


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Square Enix is aboard the Sony hype train.
> 
> Screw versus,an ff vii remake will sell ps4 like hot cupcakes. It will take Japan and US by a storm.



Remember this lovely tech demo?

[YOUTUBE]cv8cYrGG220[/YOUTUBE]

I laughed at everything that thought that we were going to get a remake.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2013)

Why would anyone think we were getting a remake from that? Its the same thing they did with FF8 for PS2 and FF4 for N64


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

FF9 looks good enough why the fuck not?


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why would anyone think we were getting a remake from that? Its the same thing they did with FF8 for PS2 and FF4 for N64



Well, not everyone knew that they did the same thing for PS2 and so on.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 19, 2013)

‏@supererogatory

*Square Enix has "four unannounced and in-development online titles" *



maybe related it?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 19, 2013)

I just want Kingdom Hearts 3 "(


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

I want them to tell me more about Murdered.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 19, 2013)

Will Kingdom Hearts Remixed come out for ps3?  That would be a pretty big announcement.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2013)

People still want Kigndom Hearts?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2013)

you guys post a lot.. noway am gonna read through all the pages when i wasn't here 


ready for tomorrow though


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> ‏@supererogatory
> 
> *Square Enix has "four unannounced and in-development online titles" *
> 
> ...



Just this in they are all iOS titles.
Sqeenix to become a app company.


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Will Kingdom Hearts Remixed come out for ps3?  That would be a pretty big announcement.



It will come out for the PS4.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 19, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It will come out for the PS4.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It will come out for the PS4.



Nah it's actually the ps5.
They will fake everyone out again and drag it on forever.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 19, 2013)

Four online titles? roflmaosquareenix.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

Well since it's going to be an online-only console...


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 19, 2013)

The only Squeenix title I'm somewhat interested in atm is Thief 4


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm still hanging on to Murdered.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Four online titles? roflmaosquareenix.



Everyone knows the only decent games to come out of Square Enix these days aren't Japanese.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Everyone knows the only decent games to come out of Square Enix these days aren't Japanese.



Or made by them


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 19, 2013)

People at Sony are not fucking around.

Bayern won btw


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2013)

They are most definately hyping this thing to the extreme. That just means they have to knock it out of the park


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

And if they _don't_ "knock it out of the park," the backlash will be hilarious.


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2013)

Krory said:


> And if they _don't_ "knock it out of the park," the backlash will be hilarious.



A part of me wants Sony to not "knock it out of the park".


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

it will be around $429 to $529, will require an online subscription for most features, and can be controlled with your smartphone or tablet.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 19, 2013)

Krory said:


> it will be around $429 to $529, *will require an online subscription for most features*, and can be controlled with your smartphone or tablet.



that's just stupid. Most of the psn features are free and the cross chat in the vita is Free as well. I doubt that will change with the ps4. Calling shit on the rumor.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2013)

Krory said:


> And if they _don't_ "knock it out of the park," the backlash will be hilarious.



Probably  But i'm trying to stay optimistic here


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

Wouldn't surprise me. They need to make up money somehow. They spent quite a many years operating on a loss and took much too long just to break even. If they're going to be marketing this console at a smaller cost, they'll have to do something other than start robbing people, especially if this whole streaming games online thing is true (or they could charge for that).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 19, 2013)

Krory said:


> it will be around $429 to $529, will require an online subscription for most features, and can be controlled with your smartphone or tablet.



*529USD......with REQUIRED subscription???*

OH LORD NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Plz plz plz plz plz Sony don't! 




Am cry....this has to be BS from loltaku.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 19, 2013)

I can't imagine they'd make a required subscription for the PS4 when the PS3/PSP/Vita do not.   Not "for most features" at least.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Krory said:


> it will be around $429 to $529, will require an online subscription for most features, and can be controlled with your smartphone or tablet.



I dont want it... Damn to those prices.. fuck no


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 19, 2013)

Required an online subscription is the bigger offender for me. No way in hell will i be convinced to settle for such BS.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't have a problem with online subscription if I can still play online and do cross game chat etc for free. But if they decide to go the Xbox route then they better not make it 60$ a year.


Digging the 529 price point. Perfect price point for me.

Edite: the same rumor is on ign but the premium subscription was not mentioned. Guess we gotta wait till tomorrow to find out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 19, 2013)

I am not paying more than $350 for a Sony console. Not way in hell. No with their IP's which I don't care about it.


----------



## lathia (Feb 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am not paying more than $350 for a Sony console. Not way in hell. No with their IP's which I don't care about it.



Feel the same. By December the WiiU will probably drop even lower. I can wait 2 years, I'm not in a hurry. Only way they'll drag me is if they decide to do something smart and release a great line up (looking at you FF13 Versus).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 19, 2013)

> Edite: the same rumor is on ign but the premium subscription was not mentioned. Guess we gotta wait till tomorrow to find out.



Probably a copy/pasta from Kotaku's article to give hits for IGN.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 19, 2013)

a couple of more source are saying yes to the  the premium subscription On GAF. Thread is going too fast for me to get the links.. lol


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 19, 2013)

Wait WHO??? Give me their names Malv.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 19, 2013)

His name is Kevin Dent...I don't know who is that


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 19, 2013)

? Did he also confirm the price thing from the Kotaku article as well???


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Kevin Dent is saying on Twitter the price will be around $350-$430 depending on the sku, but to expect to pay for services like MP and voice-chat. He also says the price is likely to be announced tomorrow. *


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

This is going to be so glorious.


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2013)

Pay for voice chat?  If this is true, THANK YOU SONY.  You will create delicious delicious internet rage for me to enjoy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Kevin Dent is saying on Twitter the price will be around $350-$430 depending on the sku*



I almost doubt that $350 figure unless the sku really is a gimped tard pack. As for--




> *but to expect to pay for services like MP and voice-chat.*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2013)

pay for online multiplayer and voice chat?  

















no


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 19, 2013)

‏@TheKevinDent
*When all of this comes to pass MSFT will own this console cycle in absolute terms and I would yield that it is a brilliant model and plan.*

wth does that mean?


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

I, for one, welcome our Sony overlords.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> ‏@TheKevinDent
> *When all of this comes to pass MSFT will own this console cycle in absolute terms and I would yield that it is a brilliant model and plan.*
> 
> wth does that mean?



I don't get it either!


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

Looking at his previous conversation, I think they're talking about basically what MS already started doing - the super-cheap console but with required subscription plan or something.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

He's also involved in a conversation about essentially "renting" consoles (namely the new XBox) from cable companies and such but I can't tell what's facetious and what isn't since this guy has about as much consistency as... well, no consistency at all.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2013)

Mmmm, the rage is going to be delicious tomorrow.


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Mmmm, the rage is going to be delicious tomorrow.



New consoles always bring much entertainment to some of us gamers.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 19, 2013)

Tomorrows going to be scary, especially on GAF. I predict many banned accounts to be ensured in case of meltdowns and such.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm surprised that anyone would be surprised that Sony would go a subscription route for anything.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 19, 2013)

Phantom Pain site has been updated:


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2013)

Solaris said:


> New consoles always bring much entertainment to some of us gamers.



Those of us who are above the console wars are the only ones that truly reap the rewards.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Those of us who are above the console wars are the only ones that truly reap the rewards.










wonder what's gonna be worse though, the meltdowns or fanboys actually justifying this shit


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2013)

The meltdowns of the fanboys trying to justify the bullshit.


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2013)

What Death said.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 19, 2013)

You cannot be above the console wars. Your either Jedi, Sith, or Bounty hunters......


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2013)

when is this shit gonna start anyways? and is there a stream or something?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2013)

The event starts at 5 PM EST tomorrow. Not sure where it's gonna be shown, though. Probably a live stream.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2013)

Goova said:


> You cannot be above the console wars. Your either Jedi, Sith, or Bounty hunters......



i used to think so as well, right up until this past gen when i thoroughly enjoyed both my NDS and PSP.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2013)

dammit i'll probably miss it.. 


EDIT: no wait scratch that.. i think i might make it in time..


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2013)

Once you realize that being a gamer is, go figure, about the *games*, and not about fighting the companies' battles for them, your gaming life becomes much more easier and carefree.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The event starts at 5 PM EST tomorrow. Not sure where it's gonna be shown, though. Probably a live stream.



I thought it was starting at 6?

At least that's when everyone will start liveblogging and such.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2013)

Krory said:


> I thought it was starting at 6?
> 
> At least that's when everyone will start liveblogging and such.





This is where I saw it, it showed up on my FB newsfeed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2013)

6 is even better for me..


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh, GT, no wonder. 

They probably need an extra hour for Geoff Keighly to fap to Sony over and over again using a Mountain Dew bottle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2013)

so it IS at 6!!!  

don't hold back on the image dumps guys


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The meltdowns of the fanboys trying to justify the bullshit.





If only i could rep your post so hard right now....


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2013)

Goova said:


> You cannot be above the console wars. Your either Jedi, Sith, or Bounty hunters......



Master PC Gaming race is above console wars.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2013)

It doesn't matter to me when it starts anyway, since I have tomorrow off. I'll be playing Fire Emblem and RE6 all day until it starts. 



Solaris said:


> Master PC Gaming race is above console wars.



This guy gets it.


----------



## Styles (Feb 19, 2013)

NOooo, I get off work at 7 EST. Lame


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Once you realize that being a gamer is, go figure, about the *games*, and not about fighting the companies' battles for them, your gaming life becomes much more easier and carefree.



Once YOU realize that humans need war.....physical war and psychological war....Then you can begin to understand why....We must be led, and we must fight pointlessly....It's how we work, like a clock that can't be turned off....

And the fact based reality that Microsoft is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) game company you understand


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2013)

Goova said:


> Once YOU realize that humans need war.....physical war and psychological war....Then you can begin to understand why....We must be led, and we must fight pointlessly....It's how we work, like a clock that can't be turned off....
> 
> And the fact based reality that Microsoft is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) game company you understand



That's deep, yo.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello thread. My name is Stumpy. I will probably be in here for tomorrows streamtacular fun times.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 19, 2013)

Yo Goova thats what we have Fire Emblem for.

That is why only those full of unrivaled charisma were the ones who played FE from the days of of its inception


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2013)

I love turning consoles into a service, really i do


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

I love lamp.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2013)

Do you really love the PS4, or are you just looking at things on the internet and saying you love them?


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

Apparently GameStop's official Twitter recently remarked at having been able to see Battlefield 4 in action and telling followers that they can't wait for others to see it. The tweet was later retweeted by EA.

Expect Battlefield 4 tomorrow. Calling it.


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2013)

Krory said:


> Apparently GameStop's official Twitter recently remarked at having been able to see Battlefield 4 in action and telling followers that they can't wait for others to see it. The tweet was later retweeted by EA.
> 
> Expect Battlefield 4 tomorrow. Calling it.



I feel so foolish for forgetting about that series and how we were likely to get a new one soon.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Corruption (Feb 19, 2013)

Krory said:


> Apparently GameStop's official Twitter recently remarked at having been able to see Battlefield 4 in action and telling followers that they can't wait for others to see it. The tweet was later retweeted by EA.
> 
> Expect Battlefield 4 tomorrow. Calling it.



I wouldn't be surprised. Sony has the limited exclusive deal with BF3 like Microsoft has with CoD.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 19, 2013)

Ah oh.........


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

Ah    oh...?


----------



## DedValve (Feb 19, 2013)

Microsoft speaks truth. Everything is better with big brother kinect watching your every move. 

CAN'T WAIT FOR THAT GEARS OF WAR KINECT.


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2013)

Can't wait for Project Gotham Racing Kinect.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 19, 2013)

Krory said:


> Apparently GameStop's official Twitter recently remarked at having been able to see Battlefield 4 in action and telling followers that they can't wait for others to see it. The tweet was later retweeted by EA.
> 
> Expect Battlefield 4 tomorrow. Calling it.


I don't really expect much from game announcements tomorrow. Maybe I'll be surprised, but I don't think Sony wants to detract from the hardware stuff. And I certainly don't think they will make a big deal out of a multiplatform game like BF4. They'll leave that exclusive map pack deal for E3 or something.

They need just a few big first party teases for tomorrow's show to get us salivating.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

E3's Wii U presentation has showed that if you are premiering a brand spankin'-new piece of hardware but don't have anything interesting in terms of software to show then it'll flounder. Knowing what to expect from the console itself is nice but people want to see what games they can be expecting to play on it and when, even if it's multiplatform pieces considering Sony is taking that first step into next-gen territory ahead of Microsoft. They need to sell their console and what sells consoles is games.

I'm not expecting much of anything either but it's what should be done. No sensible person is going to salivate over a console if they don't know what's coming for it or if anything even is to begin with.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

Another leaked design supposedly for the PS4, though it's not being called the PS4.

I gotta admit, this looks really awesome. Hope this is legit, then I might buy one.


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2013)

Krory said:


> Another leaked design supposedly for the PS4, though it's not being called the PS4.
> 
> I gotta admit, this looks really awesome. Hope this is legit, then I might buy one.



That's pretty deep in the realm of do not want.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

That just shows how unclassy you are, Fail.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 19, 2013)

Krory said:


> E3's Wii U presentation has showed that if you are premiering a brand spankin'-new piece of hardware but don't have anything interesting in terms of software to show then it'll flounder. Knowing what to expect from the console itself is nice but people want to see what games they can be expecting to play on it and when, even if it's multiplatform pieces considering Sony is taking that first step into next-gen territory ahead of Microsoft. They need to sell their console and what sells consoles is games.
> 
> I'm not expecting much of anything either but it's what should be done. No sensible person is going to salivate over a console if they don't know what's coming for it or if anything even is to begin with.


The Wii U E3 presentation was also fucked because it had to compete with E3 expectations and everything else going on at E3.

Sony wisely carved out its own day for this reveal. Nothing else is going on but this reveal. If all they did was reveal the hardware to enthusiast press to report it to the world that would be fine. That is not what they are doing though. They are making a bigger deal out of it with the live stream and all, so expectations are high. They certainly should have some games, but I'm not expecting something like a launch lineup equivalent here. Just a few teases and tech demos. Nothing playable.

We'll get the real deal shit at E3 and maybe something at GDC.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

E3 expectations are dramatically low anymore and Nintendo really had nothing to compete with because as it turned out, both Sony and Microsoft were complete bombs. Only gaming journalism websites make a big deal out of it anymore out of obligation. Comic-Con and Tokyo Game Show and DICE and GDC have become significantly bigger for announcements and expectations, not to mention spontaneous press events like this (which is how Nintendo unveiled most of their plans - which still flopped).

If Sony takes the lazy route yet again then they definitely deserve to be the inferior in this console race - especially if they unveil a piece of hardware with subscription fees, blocked pre-owned games, and constant online necessary to play - or even one of those. Any one of those three things is immediately going to take the taste out of any Sony fan's mouth as the rumors already are and if they don't have something tasty in terms of game-age to follow it up it'll be as underwhelming as the hype is making it out to be.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

I CANT WAIT FOR FIRE EMBLEM KINECT


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Ps4 confirmed to double as a waffle maker.

Ps4.
It only does
Movies
Blu-ray
Music
games
waffles
everything


----------



## Kaitlyn (Feb 20, 2013)

Pbfff! 

Nothing is better with Kinect. Kinect is not even better with Kinect.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

SHitting on kinect

would improve it


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

GAF TELLS ME THAT SONY IS SENDING OUT 10 DOLLAR CODES FOR PSN ON PS3

WHAT THE FUCK 

WHERE IS MINE SONY

WHERE IS MINE

I WANT DISGAEA 1, HAVENT GOTTEN MONEY BUY IT WHEN IT WAS ADDED A MONTH AGO

NOW I SEE DISGAEA 2 AS WELL ?

WHAT THE FUCK SONY THIS IS CRUEL


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Your batman


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Has Sony won the industry already?

>sees MS still doing kinect thing

Yup.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 20, 2013)

Cant wait for the games to be more retarded all thanks to the Kinect.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> GAF TELLS ME THAT SONY IS SENDING OUT 10 DOLLAR CODES FOR PSN ON PS3
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> ...



Sony is too busy preparing the launch of the decade to worry about people like you nova


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Today's the day, guys.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Has Sony won the industry already?
> 
> >sees MS still doing kinect thing
> 
> Yup.



As if we had any doubt hatif  

Only steambox might be a better deal.

And goova,only people who are good customers to psn can get that 10$. So depending on your purchases,you might not get those 10$.

The king is coming,brace yourselves!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Sony is too busy preparing the launch of the decade to worry about people like you nova







steveht93 said:


> As if we had any doubt hatif
> 
> Only steambox might be a better deal.
> 
> ...



Dawg....

I have been a 7 month ps+ membe(6 paid, 1 free). Have spent, lets see, 20(dragon age)+BL2 (60) +7 ps classic(61)+ Rainbow moon(10)+3 psn games + 100+ $ in dlc


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> Dawg....
> 
> I have been a 7 month ps+ membe(6 paid, 1 free). Have spent, lets see, 20(dragon age)+BL2 (60) +7 ps classic(61)+ Rainbow moon(10)+3 psn games + 100+ $ in dlc



It will suck if you don't get those free 10$.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Sony is too busy preparing the launch of the decade to worry about people like you nova



Hopefully it won't suck like most other launches and will be more akin to the Dreamcast's. 

*sigh*

Today is the day.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 20, 2013)

Santa Monica 



> Sony Santa Monica just made a tweeted hyping the event today. and also maybe teasing an announcement?F
> here is the tweet
> What does our future hold for tomorrow? We heard they may open Pandoras Box (again) live on stage, that would be AWESOMEF#playstation2013
> F


source : 

And there is word the battlefield 4 will be shown in the meeting. I find this very likely because the meeting is one of the biggest events if not the biggest in gaming this year. Naturally,many eyes will be on Sony today and their meeting,so i doubt ea I'll miss this great free advertising opportunity.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 20, 2013)

at people actually liking kinect

*Rumor Round Up:*


> Source: The PS4 Will Be Out This November, And You’ll Be Able To Control It With Your Phone





> No Backwards compatibility with Ps3 Games.





> Stream Ps3 Games





> The new device might be priced more competitively.  PS4 could bow at $100 cheaper ($399) than the PS3 when it was introduced in 2006 ($499).





> the new PlayStation 4 controller and its touch screen.





> the new console will feature an 8GB memory system and new controllers (with touchpads) that can be linked to PlayStation Network accounts, allowing for multiple logins.”





> Amid the hoopla surrounding the upcoming announcement, Kotaku revived a story from 2012 about the device’s rumored code name, Orbis, and how the numeral 4 isn’t popular in Japan. It’s  “akin to the number 13 in the West,” the blog writes.  But there’s a workaround, the blog notes:  PlayStation “four” instead of “4.”





> Other rumors place a Killzone or inFamous game at launch.





> It will run at 1.84 teraflops
> Video Memory: 2.2 GB
> CPU: 4x Dual-Core AMD64 "Bulldozer" (so, 8x cores)
> GPU: AMD R10xx
> ...





> PS4's ability to display graphics in resolutions of 4096x2160





> It will work with a DualShock / Move hybrid





> manufactured with over 50% eco-friendly materials,





> It will use a new PS Eye





> Key developers are already on board


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Santa Monica
> 
> 
> source :
> ...



really now? coming from a failure product to this and now it is one of the biggest events? get your reality check please...


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> really now? coming from a failure product to this and now it is one of the biggest events? get your reality check please...



Are you are saying that the Playstation 3 was a failure product? :universaloldryiama

Anyway.....



> Here are the top features:
> Free
> - Online free as the current Playstation Network
> - Voice chat between all PlayStation certified devices, ie consoles and smartphones
> ...





If someone can provide a better source I'll appreciate it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

there is no better source, they are all rumors and nothing substantiated


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

PS3 was a failure product.. It is a fact.. but then again for us gamers might be different. Depend how much you enjoyed such console.

I still have one.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> PS3 was a failure product.. It is a *fact*.. *but then again for us gamers might be different. *Depend how much you enjoyed such console.
> 
> I still have one.



You cannot state something as fact and then say it depends on gamers opinion and experience. 

It is your opinion that ps3 is a crappy console,to me it was a damn fine investment.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 20, 2013)

Did they say the PS4 would really only run at 1.84 teraflops? That's terrible... I expected at least fifty.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

Have you seen the super slim and OG ps3?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow, how quickly this thread became a hot mess (well, an even hotter mess anyway)!
*
5PM EST. IGN. 
*
Be there or be square.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wait it is not 6PM est?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> You cannot state something as fact and then say it depends on gamers opinion and experience.
> 
> It is your opinion that ps3 is a crappy console,to me it was a damn fine investment.



no no, I meant failure product for Sony. Like I said, for gamers might be different.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wait it is not 6PM est?



IGN starts streaming at 5... they probably BS for an hour or something.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 20, 2013)

Furious George said:


> IGN starts streaming at 5... they probably BS for an hour or something.



Yes they said that they will bullshit for about an hour before the live stream and another hour after the live stream.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

IGN hyped train or GT?? damn do not want any of those lol


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 20, 2013)

What makes PS3 a fail system I don't get it.

Ps3 MURKS xbox in first party game development.  Not even a contest.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Money?????? what drives business and the big 3? PS3 was a giant mess? people have short memory now? M$ is making a lot of money now? even if it is lame Kinect on from..


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Despite how much we all hate Kinect, it still sold pretty damn well. That's why they're shoving it down everyone's throats. They have over half as many shipped Kinects as there are unique XBox Live accounts.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

So apparently Superdae was raided by the police. The guy who put out the information a couple weeks back about the xbox rumors, ie needing kinect and always online etc..

Him being raided by the police all but confirms the information he leaked....


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Assuming he told the truth about being raided.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Guys, I just got raided by the police.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory runs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Wow, how quickly this thread became a hot mess (well, an even hotter mess anyway)!
> *
> 5PM EST. IGN.
> *
> Be there or be square.



now.. can't risk being a square


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

IDC

i want my free money


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

You could do that if you are fast enough on the board


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

From a business standpoint, yes, the PS3 was a complete failure, because Sony became way too arrogant for their own good and lost all the money they made from the PS1 and PS2 and are only just now starting to see some profit from their gaming division again. One of the only good things that came from the PS3 aside from the games was helping Blu-ray become mainstream.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> From a business standpoint, yes, the PS3 was a complete failure, because Sony became way too arrogant for their own good and lost all the money they made from the PS1 and PS2 and are only just now starting to see some profit from their gaming division again.



Super slim is a piece of shit.
Why would they make that?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

Because Sony.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Because apparently Sony just likes losing money.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

This is they're last hurrah, they want to go out with  a bang


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

More like a whimper.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok well fuck them yo.

Its a nice thought for them to give people 10 dollar, but only if you give everyone 10 dollar, not at random or some shit

fucking faggotz


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Did they say the PS4 would really only run at 1.84 teraflops? That's terrible... I expected at least fifty.



You forgot about Sony being in dire straights when it comes to money, 1.84 teraflops is the most that they could afford.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

I can afford more than that, smh Sony.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Super slim is a piece of shit.
> Why would they make that?



To cut manifacturing and product cost,not for us but for Sony. Basically they are now making more money from each super slim sold than previous versions.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 20, 2013)

I need that infamous 3!


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Are they going to call Chad Warden on stage?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

What some people will do to get on tv....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

your set is seriously the best thing on the internet ever..


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 20, 2013)

INFAMOUS 3...
BIGGER CITY
LET ME FUCKING FLY AND SHOOT JETS.
I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE FUCK I'M SAYING.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2013)

Announcement's a 6est, huh? Darn, I'm not gonna be able to check it out. 

I'll check back here later to see just how effectively everyone lost their shit (both in the positive and negative sense )

Hoping for some good results.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 20, 2013)

I think they will be a Battlefield 4 reveal soon. 



From their twitter: I don't know how to screenshot!

*Battlefield ✔ @Battlefield

BE ADVISED: RT @GameStop Got to see Battlefield 4 today and all I can say is WOW! Thanks @EA for the sneak peek. ^CEO #BF4*


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

come on Sony, do a surprise Valve reveal like E3 2010


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> come on Sony, do a surprise Valve reveal like E3 2010



Half-Life 3 reveal?


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

why are people so cruel. This will never happen, won't it


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 20, 2013)

Only a couple of hours left! Oh my gggod,I c-can't take it anymore!


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> why are people so cruel. This will never happen, won't it



We must have faith and believe in Gabe.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

I for one welcome our online-only, subscription-to-play, no-used-game overlords.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

The new age of gaming is coming. It's gonna be terribad, but we have no other choice because we're lazy, greedy and egoistic bastards who ruined it ourselves even though we had a chance to make it right. But oh well, time to reap the harvest.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 20, 2013)

^^ Your sig is truthful in every sense.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

I want Randy Pitchford to get on stage tonight.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Half-Life 3 confirmed for PS4 exclusive.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Dan Americh (One of Swords) said:
			
		

> Repeat after me:
> 
> I am going to listen to the Sony PlayStation conference with an open mind.
> I will hear what is said, not what I want to hear.
> ...


Let's all try to be reasonable now that the time is near. I know I'm going to take a nice long walk an hour before the conference to relax before things kick off.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2013)

the excitement


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Let's all try to be reasonable now that the time is near. I know I'm going to take a nice long walk an hour before the conference to relax before things kick off.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

Just start already I have my laptop hooked up to the big screen and everything


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Half an hour or my timezone is all fucked in these countdowns once again


----------



## DedValve (Feb 20, 2013)

WHO WANTS TO PLAY A ROUSING GAME OF BINGO?


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

DedValve said:


> WHO WANTS TO PLAY A ROUSING GAME OF BINGO?



Holy shit im doing this


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Old as fuck now, but we were going to play anyway.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Half an hour or my timezone is all fucked in these countdowns once again



in half an hour only the pre-show will start (on different sites)

in one and a half hour will this whole event start


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

DedValve said:


> WHO WANTS TO PLAY A ROUSING GAME OF BINGO?



You son of a bitch....I posted this shit a few pages ago. *I'LL FUCKING KILL YOU.*


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> in half an hour only the pre-show will start (on different sites)
> 
> in one and a half hour will this whole event start


Oh man, what a bummer 

Well, not that long anyway.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

it's around 3am for you, right?

oh and gaf is down, lol


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2013)

GAF is down? Well them, can't wait to see that again once the PS4 meeting is over.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> Half-Life 3 confirmed for PS4 exclusive.



The rage that such a move will cause...Valve isn't that crazy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

gimme a stream peeps


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> The rage that such a move will cause...Valve isn't that crazy.


Unless it's accompanied by "Sony acquires Valve" I don't see how it's possible.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Khris said:


> gimme a stream peeps



Too early mate, still an hour, there will be enough links in time.

Basically go on any gaming site.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

Going out to dinner, unable to watch the livestream. Not sure how to feel about this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Death Kun just do what you have to do.. Anyway link ready for me.. here the link fools:


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

I seriously hope they haven't hired Usher or Justin Timberlake...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Too early mate, still an hour, there will be enough links in time.
> 
> Basically go on any gaming site.



thought it started now... welp getting something to eat then.. 



Malvingt2 said:


> Death Kun just do what you have to do.. Anyway link ready for me.. here the link fools:



thanx mate


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 20, 2013)

Well....IGN has a little sum-sum going.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am hoping for some interesting new IP'S... Fuck Uncharted,Kill Zone, Infamous & GoW.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm hoping for anything but casual shit for 3/4.

That's exactly what's gonna happen though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll take me some next gen God of War 4.

As long as it's not a fucking prequel.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think we are going to see Uncharted 4 in some form and Kill Zone 4.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

They had better be Uncharted 4 in some form. 

Hold the Killzone.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Imagine FF15 announced


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm gonna laugh when it's an exclusive sneak-peak at NCAA Football 2014


----------



## Kaitlyn (Feb 20, 2013)

Live stream page is prepped on Kotaku! 30 minutes to go go go!


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

why would they show UC4 or GoW4 now. GoWA and TLoU have yet to come out. Maybe at E3 they will show something. But why not make new IPs....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

What if....what if Valve announces Episode 3?

I...won't be responsible for my actions...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

If Kutanagi won't hold it up like a lion king - the show is ruined.


----------



## lathia (Feb 20, 2013)

Someone give me a quick confirmation. It starts at 6pm EST?


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

in around 20 mins, yes


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Feb 20, 2013)

^ it starts in 22 min, w/e your time zone is.


----------



## lathia (Feb 20, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> in around 20 mins, yes



Thank you, kind sir. Postponing gym then and prepping them pork skins!


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2013)

The Last Guardian info/trailer PLEASE


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

*David Jaffe is supposed to be available for a Skype chat soon on IGN* apparently... and we all care about him a lot so no need to thank me.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

inb4 David Cage's four games that look exactly the same with the same pseudo-intellectual "gameplay" and inappropriately-placed sexual content.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

If Guardian or Versus are so much as mentioned in the credits running at the speed of light I can forgive even the used games lock.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 20, 2013)

Its fucking LIVE


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

David Cage can go to hell lol


----------



## Kaitlyn (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm starting to see things...background junk, but stuff nonetheless. 15 mins to go..


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> David Cage can go to hell lol



David Jaffe, not Cage.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

They're going to be testing things for the next 15 minutes. Visual and sound checks.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Everyone just update me when it's over. I don't feel like watching the mass-suicide live if Sony shoots themselves in the foot again.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

> I'm starting to see things...background junk, but stuff nonetheless. 15 mins to go..


They are just testing.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 20, 2013)

Watch the pre-show while their getting their shit together.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

But matty dont you wanna see that?


----------



## axellover2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I hope theses streams I'm finding don't go down.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

lol


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Pre-shows are terrible, I'd rather watch rainbow junk for 15 minutes.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Fiona said:


> But matty dont you wanna see that?



I'll be able to hear the sound of chorusing gunshots and people throwing themselves from their roofs when it happens.  That's enough for me.

And if I see even one person cry in this thread, then my day is made.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 20, 2013)

MGS GROUND ZEROESSSSSS


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> lol


Is it the first time he referred to it as PS4?


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Feb 20, 2013)

do you think it's better to watch a different stream than the original from  It's starting to buffer every now and then...


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

I love those parody accounts.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 20, 2013)

Next-gen is sooo fucking close right now.

I am expecting Destiny next-gen gameplay footage and if Versus doesn't shop up now,it never will..


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> lol



He makes for a poor comedian.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> Next-gen is sooo fucking close right now.
> 
> I am expecting Destiny next-gen gameplay footage and if Versus doesn't shop up now,it never will..


It won't.

But it will. They released versus perfume


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Watch the pre-show while their getting their shit together.


or watch the GT stream just for Geoff Keighley.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

*Hey guys, David Jaffe! David Jaffe is talking on IGN! *Remember David Jaffe? I just mentioned him!


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> He makes for a poor comedian.



If it were really him it wouldn't be funny. But being a parody makes it automatically hilarious.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Has Geoff Keighly whipped his cock out yet and start rubbing a Playstation boomerang controller along his erection?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am on IGN stream.. GT is a huge no... lol


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

My stream of choice. Mind you, I don't participate in the chat part.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

And probably anally stimulating himself with a Move while looking at porn on his Wonderbook.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

yeah, that's a parody account guys


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

5 minutes, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

almost showtime


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> Next-gen is sooo fucking close right now.
> 
> I am expecting Destiny next-gen gameplay footage and if Versus doesn't shop up now,it never will..



Versus will never appear.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> Has Geoff Keighly whipped his cock out yet and start rubbing a Playstation boomerang controller along his erection?


he's too classy for that


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> THERE WON'T BE A TIME LIKE THIS AGAIN ALREADY.



There will be such a time like this again when PS5 is about to be revealed.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

When PS5 will be revealed gaming will be entirely ruined, everything will be online only and you will be a granpa.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> he's too classy for that



Apparently you missed last E3.

"OH MAN. THE WONDERBOOK. THAT REALLY NAILS IT FOR SONY. SOLID A. F FOR MICROSOFT AND NINTENDO."

Direct quote.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

i am on GT.. Sess


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

I hear shitty music on the stream.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> When PS5 will be revealed gaming will be entirely ruined, everything will be online only and you will be a granpa.



Gaming will be ruined with PS6 not PS5.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

DAT MUSIC            .


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

The music is pretty awesome, guys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

i hear no music


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Gaming will be ruined with PS6 not PS5.


PS6 will be a matrix after PS5 will revolt and unleash Armageddon.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

The music became even more awesome.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> It won't.
> 
> But it will. They released versus perfume



Yeah,what everybody wanted..Versus perfume!

And I highly recommend the GiantBomb stream!

IT BEGINS!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Feb 20, 2013)

And here we go..


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

IT'S ON. GAME OVER MAN, GAME OVER


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

HERE..... WE.... GO!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

FFX WOOOOOOO


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Next-gen time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

so many shots at xbox its not even funny


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

I love how neoGaf is down for all of this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Dat Sony praising their asses


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, there went the entirety of Sony's budget.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Argh, need a better stream than official


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 20, 2013)

The stream is choppy as hell


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

We're going to start with Vita crap.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

This stream is good. Haven't had any buffering issues, and it seems to be 60fps.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

more social crap


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Here we go, casual crap. Was obvious as hell.


UUUUUGHHHH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

i hear vita


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Giant Bomb stream is turning out to be the right choice. Can't take much of corporate assholes on stage showing families having FUN without snarky comments and shit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

It's E3 all over again...


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 20, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> This stream is good. Haven't had any buffering issues, and it seems to be 60fps.



Thank you, I had to turn the stream down to 240p on Sony's official site and the frame rate was still awefull, but at least it didnt' constantly stop the buffer. Kotaku is the place to watch, Best quality no problems.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Look a Dead Handheld.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

PS4 time?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

HURRY SONY, RELEASE USHER, SAVE THE EVENT


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

CUT THE FOREPLAY, SONY.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

FUTURE OF PLAY?!?!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

PS4 WOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

PS4 talk.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

PEE

ESS

FO


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

yay      .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

PS4, authority............. yups...


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Playstation 4.... well where is it


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

What, lead engineer?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

OH FUCK.

JUST CONFIRMED LAST GUARDIAN AS RELEASE TITLE.

OHMFG


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

I want Hirai, Sony.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

i hear crash music


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

CONFIRMED. VERSUS AND LAST GUARDIAN AS LAUNCH TITLES.

WITH RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDGE RACER.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Show a game already.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

My both streams are down.. soo


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh fuck, I think I know where this is heading.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Remember when Sony was a Japanese company...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

WE 8TH GENERATION NOW.

CONSOLES ARE NOW OPEN TO THE FUNCTIONALITY OF TOASTERS.

GET YOUR BREAD READY.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Gametrailer stream working fine.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> My both streams are down.. soo



No issues with  for me so far. ymmv


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

They can't show you the PS4 yet.

Geoff Keighly is too busy sticking his dick inside it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 20, 2013)

"When I think back to the PS1..."

You were 8 when the PS1 came out dude...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> No issues with  for me so far. ymmv



Thanks...


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm surprised they're actually calling it PS4.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

What the hell are these guys doing.

I don't want a bloody business pitch, I want to see some damn games.

And where in the hell is Kaz?!?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Confirmed - constant connection.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Show a game already.


This is a console reveal. They want everyone to know about the PLAYSTATION 4. Everybody think about the PLAYSTATION 4 PLAYSTATION 4. Games will happen don't worry.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Stop delaying and just show us the system.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

"what do developers want"


welp, here we go..


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

SHUT UUUUUP. SHOW A JAPANESE GUY WITH A PI ESU FOOOOOOOO


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

DID I JUST HEAR 8GBs of RAM?????????


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> What the hell are these guys doing.
> 
> I don't want a bloody business pitch, I want to see some damn games.
> 
> And where in the hell is Kaz?!?


Its a console reveal. They want to tell you about the CONSOLE first.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

8GB Memory.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

holy shit they went with 8GB GDDR5 after all?


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2013)

8GB WOW

SUPERCHARGED


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

FINALLYYYYYYY


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

DUAL SHOCK FO

LIVE DEMOS

GET READY


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yay Demo!, so that's the new controller.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

New controller looks alright.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> DID I JUST HEAR 8GBs of RAM?????????


Thats a fuck ton of ram.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

It'll be one of those great reveals when they say everything the console _can_ do and none of what it _will_ do.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> DID I JUST HEAR 8GBs of RAM?????????



Yup and new controller.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

damn ugly trigger buttons


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> holy shit they went with 8GB GDDR5 after all?



We don't know yet.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"X86 CPU, enhanced PC GPU, 8GB unified memory with local hard dive as well"


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

EVERYTHING IS SOCIAL AND SIMPLER BECAUSE JOYSTICKS ARE HARD


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

So they went with that stupid touch screen?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

LOL KINECT


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Unreal 4 Engine demo?


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 20, 2013)

lol the news destroyed ign.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm beginning to hate this guys voice.

But damn the RAM on this thing.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

This is pretty funny


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

ugh.. that kinnect like thing


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Unreal 4 Engine demo?


That was shown at last E3.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

The controller confirmed as built-in-motion control.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> holy shit they went with 8GB GDDR5 after all?



Okay, it's confirmed if I heard correctly.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

NO DUCKS, SOME BLUE BRICKS?


----------



## Shozan (Feb 20, 2013)

Nintendo much, controllers? Nintendo much?


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

The guy seems kinda creepy though


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

New game...yes?


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> That was shown at last E3.



Yes but I thought that this was real-time and that he moved the camera with the controller.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

I HEARD FUCKING FEMSHEP GODDAMIT


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

A GAME!!!!!


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

>Reveal "leak photo" showing built-in-motion control and touch pad
>"THIS IS SO STUPID. NO ONE WILL BUY THAT."
>Reveal actual controller looking identical with built-in-motion control and touch pad
>"EXTRAORDINARY. REVOLUTIONARY. SONY NAILED THIS CONSOLE GEN ALREADY."


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey, this new pixar movie looks cool.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 20, 2013)

So I wonder if they're going to announce anything we don't already know.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 20, 2013)

Where is the live stream? I am missing good shit!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

176 gigabytes per second for bandwith....


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, so far so good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

new IP? not bad Sony


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

They are nailing this in the eyes of hardcore gamers


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> Where is the live stream? I am missing good shit!


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Yes but I thought that this was real-time and that he moved the camera with the controller.


The E3 demo was real-time on a custom PC Epic built i believe. Eh, I'm not sure w/evs.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> Where is the live stream? I am missing good shit!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Ah here we go, more social shit.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

That game looked a bit interesting.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2013)

8 GB GDDR5 is likely better then Xbox will have according to leaks

nvm that more will be reserved for the OS on the Box


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

Hibernate mode.

YAY!


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

You mean i dont have to turn on my system?!?!?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2013)

Why the fuck is the left analogue stick still in that location?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

Social

Share button on the controller.....


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

UPDATE GAMES WITH THE CONSOLE OFF?! OMG Sony learned??

With how long shit takes to DL on PSN thats necessary.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> 8 GB GDDR5 is likely better then Xbox will have according to leaks
> 
> nvm that more will be reserved for the OS on the Box



can see MS changing the specs if the leak was real.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Sharing of videos confirmed.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 20, 2013)

yessssssssssss


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

ANONYMITY IS IMPORTANT?

>LOCKED GAMES!


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 20, 2013)

controller looks shite


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> can see MS changing the specs if the leak was real.



They'll have to make some changes assuming that this caught them off-guard.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Okay, the Social Play stuff sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Uugh, everything online, I don't give a shit.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 20, 2013)

With all due respect, Knack looks stupid


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 20, 2013)

MY DICK IS HARD FOR THIS


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> They'll have to make some changes assuming that this caught them off-guard.



Knowing MS, they probably prepared for it. I wouldn't be surprised since Sony ran around shouting from the rooftops about the PS4 reveal they decided to sit back and see what they had coming before finalizing the 720.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

MOVING ON!


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Death-kun post already.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

About bloody time.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Cloud gaming tiem.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Gaika CEO coming up.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Japan Sony... remember? NIPPON...


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

This should be a lot more interesting.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Offline updating?

That's actually efficient.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Someone finally said it.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> can see MS changing the specs if the leak was real.


Xbox 360 always had more ram than PS3 and that gave it an advantage with the Xbox Guide over the PS3's in-game XMB for a long time, but obviously didn't "kill" the PS3 or anything. Wouldn't hurt the next Xbox of course, but every system has different specs and uses them differently.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2013)

will I see RIIIIDGE RACER ?


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

PS4 

It will help you with your World Conquest


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

More social, social..... uuuuggghhhhhh


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

The parody Kaz account said it best. 

PLAYSTATION 4 WILL BUY GAMES FOR YOU BEFORE YOU EVEN KNEW YOU WANTED THEM.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 20, 2013)

Instantly try new games huh. Not bad Sony.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

move on.....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't give a darn about facebook


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

some bull shit....


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Sony, you're ruining it...... go all out...


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> Someone finally said it.


That.


Mr. Perry is floundering a bit on the presentation of Gaikai =\


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

I quote myself.



Black Wraith said:


> Social
> 
> Share button on the controller.....


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 20, 2013)

fuck facebook

I dont want that shit on the ps4


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Everyone in the audience is asleep.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

it was good while it lasted


----------



## eHav (Feb 20, 2013)

this alowing a friend to take over seems pretty cool


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh shit. 

My friends can play my game from there console if i need help. 

Thats actually pretty fucking badass


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome features, shitty presentation.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh-oh, Vita is mentioned...


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Ugh, pretty boring stuff at the moment and Vita crap.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

So Sony caters to the casuals and people fawn over it? 

The solution is to stop sucking at a game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

lol PSP VITA.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

Vita=WiiU controller but a lot more expensive...


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

People shitting on the Social button and features, but it's going to be huge.


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2013)

Has the console itself been revealed?


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

More Vita bullshit. 


Can they say "the beautiful OLED screen" Again? 


I didnt hear them the first 20 times


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Vita=WiiU controller but a lot more expensive...


Though you actually have games to play.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

Vault said:


> Has the console itself been revealed?



Nope.

.......


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Vault said:


> Has the console itself been revealed?



We saw the controller and learned a bit about the specs.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

So, I've been semi-following the thread. I'll watch the conference later, so give me a run down on what's happened so far.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Vault said:


> Has the console itself been revealed?



The actually box, No.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 20, 2013)

So streaming games from you console to your PS Vita. Well maybe that'll sell a few more VITAs


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 20, 2013)

I like to play games, i don't want other people playing my games for me.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

It's funny how many journalists on Twitter are impressed because their expectations were so low.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, I've been semi-following the thread. I'll watch the conference later, so give me a run down on what's happened so far.



8 GBs of GDDR5 RAM.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

And no backwards compatibility


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't care about Vita, but so far I haven't heard anything too bad here. *shrugs* Its sounds pretty choice.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> Someone finally said it.



is that good?


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Cloud gaming for ps3 games.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

This is going forever.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, I've been semi-following the thread. I'll watch the conference later, so give me a run down on what's happened so far.



Great specs.

Integrated social functions which has never been done before. You know ,Facebook stuff.

PS Vita is the new Wii U controller.

When you get lazy you can let your  friend beat your game for you on their console.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Though you actually have games to play.



Like the Wii U? 

Wait the conference actually started already? I thought it wasn't until 6 o'clock lol. Anyways guys hows it going?


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

Why the hell is this so boring


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Devolpers talking now.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 20, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I like to play games, i don't want other people playing my games for me.


good thing u can still play by yourself


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Like the Wii U?


No, unlike wiiu


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

TIM SCHAFER ON THE PS4.

WE ADVENTURE GAME NOW.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

Sounds like the future to me.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2013)

so long as no constant online required to play games or bind physical discs to account/console bullshit ...


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Why the hell is this so boring



Sony and co are doing too much talking and not enough showing.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

@Hatifnatten, I think I just spotted a Japanese person.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh god when will this end.... I'm not gonna use ANYTHING of this..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

the next TES will look epic.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

TAMEEEEEEM.
YES THE FUTURE OF GAMING.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

OH SHIT, TAMEEM.

PS4 SHAKESPEREAN NOW.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

Tameem... ugh


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 20, 2013)

Can someone explain to me this Gaikai demo business?

What differentiates it from regular demos?


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Am I the only one fine with the conference right now.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Sony and co are doing too much talking and not enough showing.



Its ridiculous 

Stop talking about the cool stuff and actually SHOW the good stuff


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am the only one feeling that this console is going to be expense as hell?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Can someone explain to me this Gaikai demo business?
> 
> What differentiates it from regular demos?


----------



## Alien (Feb 20, 2013)

8GB of GDDR5 is nuts


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

SEEMRES EXPIRIANSUUU

YES!


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2013)

Tameem  Noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Gunners (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> This is going forever.



I googled your signature and cried.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> the next TES will look epic.





I also want open cities back.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Constant connectivity is all but confirmed at this point.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Does anyone know when this is through?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

what would Reggie say?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Finally, someone speaking Japanese.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

I just woke up and this is boring  as fuck. what the fuck are they talkin about


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> Constant connectivity is all but confirmed at this point.



pretty much


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

Where the fuck is the price? I wanna see the sequel to the 599 US DOLLARS remix.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Finally, someone speaking Japanese.



shit ass language.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> what would Reggie say?



Nothing.

He's too busy bathing in money.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Alien said:


> 8GB of GDDR5 is nuts



It really is, I had hoped for this but I never expected this to happen.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Games? What's that?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2013)

GIVE ME GT6 AND A NEXTGEN MGS TEASER AND NEW IPs


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> what would Reggie say?



Probably that it is all about the games and that is the mind set they need to have. Simple as that


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Randy Pitchfraud said the PS4 will be awesome.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

Constant connectivity. 

No BC 

So far no actual harware or real game reveals. 

I am disappoint


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2013)

GAMES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Games? What's that?



Some mythical beast.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

Love all the info we got on the build of the system.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 20, 2013)

So boring as fuck. Bring on the games already. Why the hell are these people all of the sudden start talking like motivational speakers?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

About damn time. 

I hope.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2013)

KILLZONE 444444


----------



## hadou (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm getting drowsy. They need to show the goods, not just talk about it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yes, just like wiiu



And we are done here.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Killzone 4?


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

OH SHIT WE HAS GAMES


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

finally SOME GAEMS


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Game time.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

Kaz Hirai: *laughs*


----------



## Alien (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It really is, I had hoped for this but I never expected this to happen.



Even with watt/heat creep this means that we'll probably get a boost over what's currently possible on pc. 

good thing i already put some money aside for some upgrades for next year


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Crappy western schlock. Still waiting for games.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

New Killzone game.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 20, 2013)

This sounds like a game


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's the specs, for anyone that missed it.



> *Supercharged PC Architecture
> 
> *X86 CPU - 8 cores
> 
> ...


----------



## eHav (Feb 20, 2013)

eh more killzone


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

THOSE GRAPHICS!


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

I like those people that are like, "No one cares about the games. This is the hardware. No one wants to hear about games yet."

And everyone is yelling, "GAMES. GAMES. GAMES. GAMES."

I'm surprised they wasted almost an hour on a mediocre control that everyone ridiculed then quickly backpedaled into how cool it looks, social media, and catering to casuals.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Kill Zone confirmed..


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

The stream starts spazzing when they get to the games.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

cool stuff


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> is that good?


Coming from Arthur Gies, yes.


ATastyMuffin said:


> Can someone explain to me this Gaikai demo business?
> 
> What differentiates it from regular demos?


You basically stream HD video of you playing the game. Very low latency typically. Gaikai in the past let you play 30 minutes of the game from the very beginning. Long enough to get a taste of the game, but sometimes not long enough to know if you like the game.


god dammit another killzone game???? zzzzzzzz


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

That looks gorgeous.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

THE HALO OF THE PLAYSTATION.

WILL IT FAIL AS MUCH AS THE LAST TIME?

STICK AROUND AND SEE IT. BECAUSE YOU SURE AS HELL AIN'T GONNA PLAY IT.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Next-gen is going to be goddamn amazing visually.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

Then a again I remember the Killzone PS3 video...


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2013)

HOLY SHIT I CAN SEE THE CLEAR SKY

AMAZING VISUALS


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Sun in Killzone? 

That's a first....


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

lol people care about Killzone?


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 20, 2013)

Why is this thing so damn pretentious good god Sony. Finally gameplay, looks quite nice.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Of all the games to start off with.

Maybe they have nothing else worthwhile?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like every western game ever made


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

awesome graphs


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Inb4 Battlefield 4, Assassin's Creed 4, some racing game, and maybe God of War 4 NOW WITH MORE ANGST.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> lol people care about Killzone?



I had quite a bit of fun with Killzone.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

For anyone who missed it and cares - this game is being played live.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Gameplay time.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 20, 2013)

Confirmed Assassins Creed and Killzone are set in the same universe.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

**Gunscope**

Aaaaaaand boom goes the dynamite.

NEXT GAME.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

STABBED... in the face


Next GEN


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"Last gen consoles could only process greys and browns with graphical capabilities. New gen will be able to have colors! Like teal and orange"

Loling so hard.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

my stream is lagging.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Confirmed Assassins Creed and Killzone are set in the same universe.



Nothing is true, everything is permitted


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Gunscope**
> 
> Aaaaaaand boom goes the dynamite.
> 
> NEXT GAME.



I dislike gunscopes.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

It's better than that dude talking I guess


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> "Last gen consoles could only process greys and browns with graphical capabilities. New gen will be able to have colors! Like teal and orange"
> 
> Loling so hard.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"Good to see a console that can process cover shooting for a first-person shooter"

I'm dying.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

This guy cant shoot for shit lol


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

killzone sucks, lets move on


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 20, 2013)

As expected. The jump to the next generation isn't huge graphics wise...


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"Teal, orange, teal, orange, teal, orange, teal, orange, teal, orange, grey, brown, teal, orange, red, grey, grey, grey, brown, teal, orange"

STOP. STOP. I JUST PEED MYSELF.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow, this Call of Duty in the future game looks super swag.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

So are they gonna play through the entire game or what...


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

What they haven't revealed is that games now are only going to last up to two hours.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

How about you move on, Sony. I'm not even watching and I want you to move on.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

KILLZONE
GENERIC GENERICNESS


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh wait, isn't that how long MGR was?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

And not one person clapped.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

NEW FEATURES :WOW


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey guys, its a shooter. I'm impressed they are showing this much of a playable demo, but this is just a pretty version of just pretty Killzone. We aren't seeing what new tech can do for out gameplay yet.

Or how many new ducks this tech can add to our bath water.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

looked awesome.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Gran Turismo 6....never mind.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey, a racing game.

Wouldn't be a console launch without one.

It's no RIIIDGE RACEEER though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2013)

TWIST

RACING GAME BUT IT'S NOT GT6


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh look, a racing game. Finally we're kicking this event into high geaZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"NOW, YOUR PLAYSTATION WILL AUTOMATICALLY STOP ANY USED GAMES BY INCINERATING THEM IN THE DISC TRAY, AND PROVIDE YOU WITH A HELPFUL REMINDER THAT YOU'RE PLAYING THE GAME WRONG."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

wow.. dead audience


----------



## 115 (Feb 20, 2013)

And there goes any interest I had in the PS4. Also  @ that controller.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

I despise racing games.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Took us 10 years to think of how to make a fucking car game while we were making other mediocre car games.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

OH MY, AN ONLINE GAME.

WHAAAAAAAAAAA?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"DRIVE CLUB. Not nearly as catchy as RIIIIIIIIIDGE RAAAAAACERRRRRRRR"

This is my new favorite Twitter.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

Of course Sony won't show it's best games first. 

Just wait till Kojima walks out.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> "NOW, YOUR PLAYSTATION WILL AUTOMATICALLY STOP ANY USED GAMES BY INCINERATING THEM IN THE DISC TRAY, AND PROVIDE YOU WITH A HELPFUL REMINDER THAT YOU'RE PLAYING THE GAME WRONG."



SONY.

SIMPLISTIC EXPERIENCES.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

only last guardian can save this 

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 88 (55 members and 33 guests)


Khris, Death-kun, axellover2, Black Wraith, αshɘs, Deathbringerpt, Audible Phonetics, Malvingt2, The Max, Jaime Reyes, Linkdarkside, Fiona, the_notorious_Z.?., Alien, 115, Patchouli, Utopia Realm, Stumpy, Brandon Heat, Phx12, Asa-Kun, ATastyMuffin, eHav, cnorwood, strongarm85, KidTony, Raidoton, St NightRazr, Cheshter, Farschad P The Perser, Spirit King, mechunter, J. Fooly, Furious George, hadou, KLoWn, ^Vegeta^Two^


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

115 said:


> And there goes any interest I had in the PS4..


Because they showed boring games at launch?

What stupidity.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

This sounds stupid as hell. 

Its like M.A.G. for Cars


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

If only there weren't dumbasses who loved car games, we wouldn't have to sit through this


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> "DRIVE CLUB. Not nearly as catchy as RIIIIIIIIIDGE RAAAAAACERRRRRRRR"
> 
> This is my new favorite Twitter.



Give me the link to it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

WHOA, WHOA, WHOA, WHOA.

PHONE APPS.

BUCKLE THE FUCK UP.

TIME FOR US TO *NOT* PLAY VIDEO GAMES. TRULY WE ARE IN THE NEXT GEN OF VIDEO GAMES.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> As expected. The jump to the next generation isn't huge graphics wise...



Elaborate plz.....


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"'Introducing DriveClub, because #GranTurismo6 won't be ready for 10 years. #PS4"


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 20, 2013)

Didn't know I would become so uninterested in games like this. Thanks Sony.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

This is downright boring, move on.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> Of course Sony won't show it's best games first.
> 
> Just wait till Kojima walks out.


Joakim walks in and saves the presentation.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

Khris said:


> only last guardian can save this
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 88 (55 members and 33 guests)
> 
> ...



Only us few people posting because most have gone to sleep just like the audience.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I stole Krory comment and twitted about it..


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

For Fail/Solaris:


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Car porn. jerkin it so hard right now

EVERY
SINGLE
THREAD


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2013)

there is no way the graphics jump will be nearly as huge as 6-th -> 7-th gen


hope for stable 1080p with little jaggedness and honest open world at best IMO


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 20, 2013)

What kind of games were u guys expecting?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

Welp, I'm not getting a PS4 for a while.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I stole Krory comment and twitted about it..



Which one?

Half of these I'm taking from Twitter myself.


----------



## axellover2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Good lord this is going to be forever


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

fuck this dude


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Drive Club Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Is this guy creaming his pants right now?

Holy shit, this is getting weirdly perverse.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

This guy sounds like he wants to fuck that car.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

GiantBomb stream is so fucking funny lol


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

OH FUCK HE JUST BUCKLED A SEATBELT. 


SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh fuck

cant wait to dish out 500 bucks for some rainbow glare on dat car


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

""Breathing in the experience." PS4 CONFIRMED TO INTEGRATE SMELL SENSOR"


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Chances of Nomura walking in and showing Versus are still high.

Like 0.006%


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

ROFL this is the best guy so far tonight. He is fucking so wet right now to be sitting in his car virtually.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks really nice.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

i haven't started watching the presentation yet, what went down so far?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> GiantBomb stream is so fucking funny lol


Yes. Correct. Haha.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"This guy talking about the PS4 Drive Club thing sounds like he is going to cum right now." - Jim Sterling

"this is the first time this presentation where i think they're losing people." - Arthur Gies


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is this guy creaming his pants right now?
> 
> Holy shit, this is getting weirdly perverse.



The way the cum seeps into the different fibres of the cars will be clearly evident.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

Time to bash the PS4 before any interesting is announced...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

The touchpad opens up and blasts you in the face with fragrances that come inside the game case.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"In case you are unimpressed by this car porn, there are two men making breathless, vaguely sexual impressed noises nearby me" - Leigh Alexander

"It's called #DriveClub because "Gratuitous Car Porn" probably wouldn't sell."


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

JAPAN SONY. REMEMBER 日本


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

OH MY GOD, SUCH *DEEP* POLITICAL COMMENTARY.

IT'S LIKE DONTE IS RIGHT THERE ON THAT STAND.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

WatchDogs on PS4?


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i haven't started watching the presentation yet, what went down so far?



8 GBs of GDDR5 RAM.  Killzone 4 and a guy fapping to a car racer.  Also, social gaming and Facebook crap.  New controller.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

is this going to be Watch Dogs?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

this guy gonna cry?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

This Ubisoft? Watchdogs? RB6 Patriots?


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

This is so funny right now


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i haven't started watching the presentation yet, what went down so far?



A stoner/serial killer looking guy opened the show. Gave us specs.

Then a boring business guy walked on.

Next we saw a futuristic game.

Then a guy came on and started talking dirty to cars.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

It's Watch_Dog


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Wait now there are superpowers......SuckerPunch game?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Dear God they might actually show something GOOD this reveal.

UNHEARD OF.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Watch Dogs?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

Sucker Punch


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

SuckerPUNCH:33


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2013)

This shit's not Watch Dogs.

New Sucker Punch game????

YUP IM RIGHT


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

LOLOLOL INFAMOUS

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 20, 2013)

inFamous' sequel in 3, 2 ....


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

inFamous..don't care.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Infamous 3000 says Arthus Gies?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

OH MAN

IGN JOURNALISTS ARE BLOWING UP


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

New Infamous Game?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

So can they just announce there will be nothing but western trash and I will just go to sleep.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

THEY ARE EJACULATING EVERYWHERE OVER THIS

NAOMI KYLE JUST WHIPPED OUT HER COCK


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Infamous Second Son:33


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

ANARCHY MAKES SENSE.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

Damn, finally something interesting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

lol. lol... oh wow


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Also...

"jeez we were all so excited about how great killzone looked last time a PS was announced too...then...yeah..." - Morgan Webb

I think I still love her.

"Super heroes! Driving stuff! Shoot you in the face games! Playstation!" - Kat Bailey


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 20, 2013)

Dantes gay boyfriend


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm hoping for a Legend of Dragoon 2 reveal.  Don't disappoint me, Sony.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

prototype 2 > infamous


----------



## Gunners (Feb 20, 2013)

New lead character in Infamous.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

still haven't played Infamous 2.. might as well do it now..


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 20, 2013)

I wanted infamous gameplay


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Infamous>Prototype.

And Indie game is next.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Third party sequels time


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> 8 GBs of GDDR5 RAM.  Killzone 4 and a guy fapping to a car racer.  Also, social gaming and Facebook crap.  New controller.



...8gb...that's impossible. They are gonna screw up gaining any profitability with that, let alone if its even possible to fit that inside a 256 bit bus.

Also. didn't everyone die in infamous 2? Like forever?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Even I don't want to make threads for these... "new" games.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2013)

BRAID  GUY


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Dantes gay boyfriend



And here comes the next wave of angry fans fuel.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

Jonathan Blow      !


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Braid guy new game.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Infamous Second son?

Isn't that kind of an RPG?

RPG?

Guess I gotta buy this system then..


----------



## αce (Feb 20, 2013)

Can someone update me?
I missed a good hour.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT HOLY FUCK MY FAV DEV OF ALL TIME FUCK I JUST JON BLEW MY LOAD


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ...8gb...that's impossible. They are gonna screw up gaining any profitability with that, let alone if its even possible to fit that inside a 256 bit bus.



It's possible, it's happening.  GG Microsoft.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2013)

I HOPE BRAID GUYS GAME IS NOT AN EXCLUSIVE


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

I made a game and I got tear-gassed by the for real police! This isn't awkward and uncomfortably intense at all. 

NEVER FORGET! 

FIGHT THE POWER!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

αce said:


> Can someone update me?
> I missed a good hour.


Great console.
No games.
Everything is social and online.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"Waiting for Jon Blow to say, "Fuck you all, posers," take a big shit on stage, and leave. #PS4"

"Where are the RPGs? "We're proud to present a representative for Square-Enix!" Nooooooooooo! I take it back! Give me more man-shooters!"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't know what to do after all THOSE EXPLOSIONS NGYEEEH!

He's an indie developer alright.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

I hope the Braid guy is the game.

Oh my god, that's the big reveal. All these presenters are actually VR projections.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Puzzle game?
FUcking gay
WHERE ARE RPGS

PS4
It only does

Movies
Videos
Sharing
Rpgs
games
Waffles


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Smart of Sony to have this indie cupcake get up and be all indie. Nice contrast to Dutyzone.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I HOPE BRAID GUYS GAME IS NOT AN EXCLUSIVE


It might be PS4 exclusive, but it will come to PC. He didn't like dealing with Microsoft after Braid. Perhaps it could go to Xbox 720 much later or something. Hope you have a PC brah.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

PS4

IT ONLY DOES

EVERYTHING FOR YOU. YOU DON'T NEED TO BUY OR PLAY GAMES ANYMORE, PS4 WILL JUST DO IT FOR YOU.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

I like the artstyle for this game.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

HOLY SHIT THE WITNESS GAME OF THE FOREVER

NO SPOILER BUT I NEED TO SEE NO SPOILER AAAAAAAAA


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

This game actually seems pretty pleasant.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

That's not accurate, really.

You can just get your friends to do it.

Oh man, super casuals. Now people will have hundreds of trophies just by getting their friends to do it for them from around the world.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 20, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> And here comes the next wave of angry fans fuel.


Never played Infamous


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

When will they understand that RPGs sell your fucking consoles. Present them.

But no, it's always shooter garbage.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

No idea whats happening now. 

Did i have a stroke?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

FUCK THIS TRAILER MAN


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

The Witness Fuck YES!!!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It's possible, it's happening.  GG Microsoft.



Lol i wonder how much they are allocating to OS? If its 512MB GG Microsoft indeed. They are reserving a significant portion of ram to their OS, not to mention the bandwidth disparity


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Is this a Fez sequel?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

"So what follows now are not game presentations, but the future!"

Time to tune the fuck out?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

MEGATON BOOOOOOM


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

WTF The Witness?
Fuarking made no sense.
Brb squiggly lines seemingly controlling the world.
Brb wasn't hyper HD.

Was almost interested


but found out it wasn't an RPG
delete that fucking game.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

David Cage new game or something.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> When will they understand that RPGs sell your fucking consoles. Present them.
> 
> But no, it's always shooter garbage.



Isn't black ops one of the highest selling games


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

THEY JUST BROUGHT OUT MICHAEL BAY

MORE SPLOSIONS

DON'T WORRY


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

"No more games" 


     


GG Sony


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

this shit lacks japan peoples


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

OH BOY.

IT'S TIME FOR DAVID "CAGE ALL GAMEPLAY" AND HIS MOVIES.

TIME TO TAKE YOUR NAPKINS, CHUMPS.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

I like this guy from QD.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Pixels

....SCreen


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

oh this fool now... here we go..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

lets chant for rpgs


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> WTF The Witness?
> Fuarking made no sense.
> Brb squiggly lines seemingly controlling the world.
> Brb wasn't hyper HD.
> ...


It's ok bb. One day you grow up.

RPGs are on PC. You looking for jrpgs? Those are on the Nintendo consoles now.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> David Cage new game or something.



You do know you're not allowed to call them that anymore?

David Cage said so.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Emotion
Pixels
Screen
Black
White
Racism
Micheal Jackson
Not an rpg.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

Now it's break time.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Awww yeah, Mr. Cage. 

Blow our tiny minds with your bag of progression!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2013)

???? What? That's IT???


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"Ah, David Cage. My last Tweet was right when I predicted bullshit. #PS4" - Sterling


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

They craftily evaded admitting to the console being constantly online, didn't they?


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

It started off okay....


Oh well


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Polygon talk?


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2013)

Da fuq am I watching.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> It's ok bb. One day you grow up.
> 
> RPGs are on PC. You looking for jrpgs? Those are on the Nintendo consoles now.



Sony is dead


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

WE NEED TO GROW UP AS GAMERS, GUYS.

NO MORE SEX AND VIOLENCE IN GAMES.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

THIRTY THOUSAND POLYGONS OF EMOTION AND 0 GAMEPLAY.

DAVID CAGE, EVERYBODY.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2013)

SHOW VERSUS FOR PS4 AND I FORGIVE ALL


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

That hair, that face, the graphics whore in me is pleased.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

REALISTIC OLD PEOPLE


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 20, 2013)

The old man looks bored, haha!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Finally something interesting. Poly and textures talk. Almost reminds me of PS2 presentation.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

NOW PRESENTING DAVID CAGE'S NEW IP!

*SAWING OFF YOUR OWN FINGER AND AWKWARD STRIP TEASES FOR NO APPARENT REASON: THE DIGITAL ENTERTAINMENT*!

(Because we can't call it a game anymore. Get it?)


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Feb 20, 2013)

Who wants to bet we we only see a glimpse of the PS4 in the last 5 seconds of the conference?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like Crysis 3 graphics

edit: sorry thats trolling, but they are comparable.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

There is no fucking way gameplay could look like that. 

Cutscenes will be so pretty though


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

the fuck

waste of time


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

wowzers said:


> Who wants to bet we we only see a glimpse of the PS4 in the last 5 seconds of the conference?



We won't get a glimpse at lol.  That will be reserved for E3.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Somewhere out there, Shion is cumming his brains out over David Cage's speech.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Okay, that's impressive. 

I feel like I can reach out and tongue kiss that old man.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Media Modcule.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

FINALLY

LITTLE BIG PLANET3


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> The old man looks bored, haha!



He heard about the lack of RPG's.
And here I was hoping to get out of PC gaming.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"bless you sony, for giving everyone i follow on twitter the excuse to make david cage jokes." - Arthur Gies


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

RECORD YOUR DREAMS


----------



## hadou (Feb 20, 2013)

No more talking. Show the good stuff.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

wowzers said:


> Who wants to bet we we only see a glimpse of the PS4 in the last 5 seconds of the conference?


PS4 won't be revealed because it doesn't exist here. It exists by itself in it's own dimension where it makes games and plays them itself.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"Cage is demonstrating his problems right now. He talks of "emotion" in terms of nothing but visuals, as if writing isn't part of it. #PS4" - Sterling

I am so in love with Twitter right now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2013)

infamous second son eh?

can't wait


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

>Record your dreams

> Large male audience

So porn streaming is confirmed?


----------



## deathgod (Feb 20, 2013)

When does the real press conference start? Cruz this shit that I'm seeing can't be for real


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Meeting is over. The Witness trailer is already on youtube in 1080p. Thank you and good night.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

One guy talks about polygons like he's in love with them the next guy says that they're tyrants....


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Is the stream going crazy for anyone else?


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> "Cage is demonstrating his problems right now. He talks of "emotion" in terms of nothing but visuals, as if writing isn't part of it. #PS4" - Sterling
> 
> I am so in love with Twitter right now.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 20, 2013)

How does the console look?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

move.. oh fuck


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

THE MOVE MAKES A TRIUMPHANT RETURN!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

IT'S OVER.

GAMING IS FINISHED.

THE FUCKING MOVE AGAIN. IT'S 2009 AGAIN.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Ew. The Move controller.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

And now we get to hear about Move :WOW


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK MEDIA MOLECULE

YOU FUCKED UP

fuck move and motion shit

die


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

MOVE OVER BITCHES, WE'S ABOUT TO GET ALL MOTION CONTROL UP IN DIS BIZNIS


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 20, 2013)

Cage is the only one who has said anything that interests me so far. The rest has been boring as hell. (Although I guess the car rant was amusing.)


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

You think this is bad, wait till kinect 3 hours...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

MOVE WILL REVOLUTIONIZE THE GAMING WORLD


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

OH MY GOD I AM SO FUCKING SOLD

EVEN IF THIS CONSOLE IS $900 DOLLARS WITH A $20 A MONTH SUBSCRIPTION, I AM BUYING IT.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2013)

THE DILDO STRIKES BACK


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

Sony is just saving the best for the last, right?


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

I swear i had the lowest of low expectations and yet somehow im still so disappointed


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Michael Pachter ‏@michaelpachter
Sony reminding us that their first party capability is pretty amazing.

Someone please lol


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Okay Media Molecule.... haha.... stop with the Move talk now... :33


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

man...good thing this shit is 4 hours

this is wasting time


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

I think I just heard Geoff Keighly scream with orgasm.

He just gave Sony an A+++ for E3 this year already.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 20, 2013)

How powerful is this new console?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

is this sony's answer to MS Paint?


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Move talk, also tempted to just leave now. 

Give me Legend of Dragoon 2 now, Sony.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Michael Pachter ‏@michaelpachter
> Sony reminding us that their first party capability is pretty amazing.
> 
> Someone please lol


I think he is comparing that to something like Microsoft's which is nearly non-existant.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

Im done. 


Im just Done.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

WHERE'S GABEN?

YOU TEASED GABEN, INTERNET.

YOU BETTER DELIVER.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

It's like a shitty Pixar movie.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"@JimSterling Fuck you. I hope David Cage will once fuck you up in a dark alley. FUCK YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

"@JimSterling Are you a moron? games don't come out of nowhere. The technologies behind them are extremely important and exciting"

I present to you... SONY'S TRUE FANS.


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Move, Fuck YES@!!!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2013)

how long is this presentation ?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

AT LEAST NO USHER


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

What the fucking shit did I just watch?


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 20, 2013)

That was embarrassing to watch...


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Feb 20, 2013)

>Wants to see Ps4

>Gets two idiots playing a guitar game


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Not sure if I love or hate this!


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

How long is this garbage supposed to be?

I want to know how much longer we can look at the flaming wreckage of a reveal they're having.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> How powerful is this new console?



extremely. The GPU isn't as powerful as the most high end ones on the market. But the CPU is pretty good and the ram if it really is 8gb, is about as much as a high end PC today(except most people don't have 8gb of GDDR5)


----------



## eHav (Feb 20, 2013)

who the fuck likes move?


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

3rd party stuff now.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

I haven't seen SE logo...


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

Like 6 people clapped


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Capcom game time?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

CAPCOM TIME


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Got back just in time for capcom.
plz Megaman.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

Metal Gear is incoming...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

ENGRISH YESSSSS


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Good thing this is 4 hours plenty of time. people don't get your panties in a bunch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

JAPON GUY.. GOW MUSIC, WTF?


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Ono from capcom is coming up.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2013)

why did the capcom guy come in to a god of war-ish song?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

A Japanese person.

Also why is the Capcom guy coming on with GoW music?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Capcom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

JAPANESE GUY WITH HUMOR


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Why do I get the feeling that this guy is gay...

Anyways, did I hear no Street Fighter talk?


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Ono englizh is awesome.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

oh shit

ENGRISH


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Fuck yes its a JAP!

Fuck Yes!!!


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Whoa this guy!


----------



## Gunners (Feb 20, 2013)

Am I the only person laughing right now?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

**Capcom developer**

**God of war theme**

I see Sony can count to potato.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

FINALLY NIPPON


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

Capcom.. eh


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Why do I get the feeling that this guy is gay...
> 
> Anyways, did I hear no Street Fighter talk?



Triggered your radar too?

Action rpg/beat-em-up plz. Capcom


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Here come the shitty Japanese games for you weaboos


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

God damn Hatif. 


I cant breath


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2013)

NO street fighter??


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

I understand this guys Japanese more then the English he started with.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Yoshioniro ono is fucking alright in my book. This asshole is one of the few great still at Capcom.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

I have tears streaming down my face right now


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

New Onimusha please!!!


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Triggered your radar too?
> 
> Action rpg/beat-em-up plz. Capcom



Those hand movements at the beginning. 

I heard Monster Hunter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

new Bionic Commando maybe?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Why do I get the feeling that this guy is gay...
> 
> Anyways, did I hear no Street Fighter talk?



Ono has a family you despicable thing


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Here come the shitty Japanese games for you weaboos


You meant the only good thing about this presentation after shitty western games


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm still trying to understand why he came on to a god of war song


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Or Monster Hunter 4 on PS4.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Khris said:


> new Bionic Commando maybe?


I doubt it. That game tanked soooo hard. They want it to sleep for a while.

The x360/ps3 one


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 20, 2013)

Monster Hunter 4 now exclusive for PS4!


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> New Onimusha please!!!



I would love this.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

I am calling it, Resident evil 6.3


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

New Capcom Engine.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Dem sexy visuals.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

DMC 5 ^ (use bro)


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Or Dragon Dogma please.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

New IP? FUCK YES.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

OMG A SWORD
RPG.
LETS GO NIGGGAAAAAAAASSSSSS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Those cumguzzling Capcom graphics.


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2013)

Im crying  

This guy :rofl


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> DMC 5 ^ (use bro)



Already happened. Move on with your life.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

NEW IP TIME!!


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Breath of Fire?!?!?!? :33


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Confirmed:

Capcom partnership with Ninja Theory

DmC 2, Heavenly Sword 2, and Enslaved 2.

And they're also rebooting Onimusha, Breath of Fire, and Resident Evil with Ninja Theory.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

DEM NEXT-GEN GRAPHICS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

wait.. whats so Japonese about this?


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

I am masturbating so furiously right now.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

JAPAN SAVED THE INDUSTRY ONCE AGAIN


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

NEW IP NEW IP NEW IP


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh shit ^ (use bro).
Dat Dragon


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Fuark

DWagon.
Thank you based Capcom, I knew you'd make up for that phaggy time Cage bullshit.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

hmmm              .


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2013)

Fuck it, Onimusha.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

WTF thats not real time... no way... BS


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Those cumguzzling Capcom graphics.


And then suddenly DMC 5.

Still can happen


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

MMO Game?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

It's a tech demo.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Good going Japan. Knew you'd deliver from a brutha.
Wait wtf? Bring equip?
Online?
Ah shit.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh Yoshi and his Blanka.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Ono just surpassed Agni's Philosiphy 

Of course tech demo yadda yadda. But if we get anywhere close to that ingame...fuck.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Capcom answer to Dark Souls.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

DRAGON'S DOGMA AND DARK SOULS JUST MADE SWEET LOVE AND HAD A NEXT GEN BABY.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

PLEASE BE A DARK SOULS CLONE but im skeptical about the visuals. We'll see. By the end of the generation we will have stuff that looks like that or better though. but right now? dunno.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

FOR ONIMUSHA DEVELOPED BY GEARBOX.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2013)

Deep down looks AMAZING HOLY SHIT

inb4techdemo


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

hahah Deep Down?!?!?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

Okay, improving.....

Show us more of that game


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

YEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Gino (Feb 20, 2013)

Not impressed.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

SE game time...Versus won't show up.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

KINDGOM HEARTS 3 Plz jesus.
Do it for me.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

Please be KH3.

Please.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 20, 2013)

VERSUS XIII


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 20, 2013)

Square Enix oh fuck


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

That looked fucking awesome.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Square ENIX!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

HASHIMOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTOOOOOO


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

I see no one's complaining about constant-online-activity anymore.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

SQUARE ENIX SAVE US WITH THE NEXT FINAL FANTASY!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

oh tell me it ain't gonna be Versus


----------



## Dirzzt (Feb 20, 2013)

VERSUS XIII YEEEAAAA


----------



## αce (Feb 20, 2013)

this thread moves too fast


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

SQUARE ENIX TIME


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

OH BOY.

TIME FOR ANOTHER FINAL FANTASY 7 TECH DEMO AND FAKE HYPE.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

What has Hasihmoto done?


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> SQUARE ENIX SAVE US WITH THE NEXT FINAL FANTASY!



You're hoping for too much.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Deep Down confirmed as Dragon's Dogma sequel.

"D.D."


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Time for a good laugh....


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Square Enix give us Xenogears!!!


----------



## αce (Feb 20, 2013)

ITS A GREAT PREASURE
I AM TRURY HONORED


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

engrish saved this show


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Agni again


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

Not a game.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Give these asian guys translators plz.
Shit looks unprofessional.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"Knowing Square Enix's general tactics, they're about to announce Final Fantasy 15, 16, 17 and Versus 2."


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

wow, fuck you sqeenix, no game??????????

FUCK OFF


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol, Wii U is so screwed.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

No game, just a cinematic.

Fuck everything.


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Fuck Your tech demo you ^ (use bro) jap!!!!!


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Of fuk I see a crystal.
Final fantasy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2013)

HAHAHAHA AN OLD DEMO

NOGAEM


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> I see no one's complaining about constant-online-activity anymore.



how was that old Roman saying again


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Is it Agni again......?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Ugh, look at this guy. 

He is everything that is wrong with SE. 

I wanna smack him in public.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

SQUARE I'M DISAPPOINTED

SHOWING AGNI AGAIN


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Lololol cop-out.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

Doesn't this look familiar?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Agni's Philosiphy, now running on PS4?? Wow


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

They didn't even make a new trailer.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks familiar...


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 20, 2013)

Didn't they show this at e3?


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm disappoint Sony, use something new.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

this is.... old.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Just Cause 3 pls.

Theif 4 pls.

Deus Ex pls


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

WOW.

LETS REPLAY A THING FROM A YEAR AGO

GAY


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

This looks strangely familiar.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Seriously, how long as they going to put us through this bullshit until they get to the BAD news?


----------



## Gino (Feb 20, 2013)

...............Yeah........no Sqaure


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Fucking disrespectful the shit they showing us right here.
Fucking SE.
Disgusting rats.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

SQUARE FUCK YOUUUUUU 

Cheap fuckers, couldn't even show a new trailer.

I still love you


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

The only way to save this is if Sora and the FF13 Versus guy show up at the end and fight.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

Could have at least got a better voice actor...


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> Seriously, how long as they going to put us through this bullshit until they get to the BAD news?


This has been a great presentation so far -_-


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Lol, Wii U is so screwed.



Roflmaocoolbra

Oh lord is S.E. at it again?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"Showing the trailer you showed at E3 2012, Square Enix? Too busy counting coins from All the Bravest to make a new one? #PS4"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

AWARD WINNING ACTING.

WE HAVE TIDUS LAUGH QUALITY UP IN HERE.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

I asked for Rpg's
Not shit.
Go to hell SE.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't you clap you fuckers.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Dafuck Square Enix.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Show us something awesome, SE.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 20, 2013)

Did the Xbox conference already happen?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

The only time people clapped was for the year-old shit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

this guy looks like a fagg


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

lol good trollage


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Did the Xbox conference already happen?



Microsoft didn't have a conference yet...this is only a Sony event.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes get off the floor fucking phaggot.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

Im so disappointed.


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow I'm fucking disappoint.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Wait one last piece of info?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"PS4 is really good, guys. Like, it's cool and stuff." - Square Enix. #PS4


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Versus Time?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

Final Fantasy?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

Square is playing mind games with us.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

GET OFF THE STAGE! GOOD! YOU GO NOW!


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Versus 13 on PS4?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe they'll show the same Versus trailer from... what, two, three years ago?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> This has been a great presentation so far -_-


It was, if you can look between the lines and not an ignorant spoiled smart-ass who's only interested in boosting his ego by bad mouthing something he has no understating in.

So 90% present here.


----------



## Gino (Feb 20, 2013)

HAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Wait for E3...fuck you SE.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol.
That was so shit
"Final Fantasy coming, thanks"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2013)

ANNOUNCEMENT OF ANNOUNCEMENT


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

THIS YEAR? 

Is that what I heard?


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 20, 2013)

No I don't rike it


----------



## αce (Feb 20, 2013)

well this is pretty fucking disappointing


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2013)

lmao AT E3


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Final Fantasy title at e3.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 20, 2013)

So Square is going to announce their next Final Fantasy at E3... okay.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

new FF this E3


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Please Be Excited!


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

See you at E3 




...


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh, the guy comes on to tell us to wait for E3.

I feel like punching the face that Quantum Dreams guy showed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

PREHPARINGU DEVEROPMENT FOH FINAR FANTAZY

BYE.

FUCK YOU.


----------



## Gino (Feb 20, 2013)

Watch dogs incoming


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

FINAL FANTASY AT E3?

E3 WILL BE RELEVANT AGAIN


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Watch Dogs time?


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 20, 2013)

Yay, Watch Dogs!


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

At least they're waiting until E3 to put you guys down that Versus got cancelled for Final Fantasy XV.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh Watchdogs.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2013)

Watch Dogs yay


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

Watch Dogs will play better on the Wii U.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Ubisoft games are next up and watchdog on Ps4.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Versus 13 at E3? or no?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

Watchdogs, finally something worth it..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

who cares about FF at this point. That series wasted all of it's quality with the 13 brand


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

WATCH_DOGS.

TIME TO SUCK SOME FRENCHIE KNOBS.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Versus 13 at E3? or no?



Versus is dead.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

"We aru working on a final fantasy game. eventrullyrty" 

*no one claps* 

*bows nervously* 

Thankkyun thanyu. 

*slow, dull claps* 

--------------------

What a crowbar to the balls.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Finally something good.

Until Ubi blows it with "Assassin's Creed IV: Return of the Ezio."


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Back to western shit, safe to say the presentation is finished.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> Watch Dogs will play better on the Kinect.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 20, 2013)

Finally. THANK YOU UBISOFT.


----------



## Gino (Feb 20, 2013)

Who the fuck is this guy?


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Feb 20, 2013)

Fuck yes!Watch Dogs


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Man, this is E3 level press conference in fucking February. Crrrazy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

QUANTUM LEAP POWER RICHER DEEPER BLACK HOLE TECHNOLOGY CARD FOR WATCH_DOGS.

WE'LL FUCKING CYBORGANIZE YOU IF YOU EVEN THINK ABOUT PLAY THIS GAME.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

My interest has been peaked for the first time with watchdogs


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Bill Gates just runs through the presentation naked yelling, "BETTER WITH KINECT, BETTER WITH KINECT."

And people are finally impressed this presentation.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Versus is dead.



"Please wait for it!"


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Back to western shit, safe to say the presentation is finished.



the ones making shitty games are the japanese.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

THis is at least better then both Wii U E3's.


----------



## αce (Feb 20, 2013)

this guy is so fucking blazed i dont even


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 20, 2013)

New Footage!


----------



## Gino (Feb 20, 2013)

Dat artwork


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 20, 2013)

So many pauses.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

New Live Demo.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> "Please wait for it!"



Wait for the announcement. 

Watch Dogs looks gorgeous.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

this is crazy E3 level shit today. And people were saying only expect a couple of tech demos....


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

This guys accent is captivating.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Fuck this guy with his "attitude" in presenting Watch Dogs. Just show the game again.


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2013)

This was so shit lol 

I have no hope to see any new exclusives.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Jesus, this guy sounds like a fucking p*d*p**** stalker.


----------



## eHav (Feb 20, 2013)

JIZZ JUST NOW


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

So can we go back to announcing new FF instead of this shit?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

holy shit that look awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

OPEN WORLD GOODNESS, FAPPING TO THIS NOW


----------



## Gino (Feb 20, 2013)

Dat Voice.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> *this is crazy E3 level shit today.* And people were saying only expect a couple of tech demos....



I don't think this presentation is THAT bad.


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Me gusta, me gusta


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> So can we go back to announcing new FF instead of this shit?


Square isn't a capable developer. So, no.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> this is crazy E3 level shit today. And people were saying only expect a couple of tech demos....



I had no idea that the event was going to last so long.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

""Invade everyone's privacy without knowing." Bro, it's called Facebook."


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"you can tell this is real time because of the offset bias fuckup on the cast shadows from characters. look at their feet on a bright surface"

Oh, Arthur Gies... always looking on the bright side.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

No, you fuck fuck off evil doer.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

I want to see the scale of this game. How BIG does this game get? But maybe its too early


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Bank accounts
*HACKED*
Empire state building
*HACKED*
Atm machines
*HACKED*
Playstation network
*HACKED*


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2013)

What a douche.


----------



## Gino (Feb 20, 2013)

Guy reminds me of Roschach.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> I want to see the scale of this game. How BIG does this game get? But maybe its too early



Bigger than Skyrim.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

I like real time 

I also like 1080p and open world running at this fidelity


----------



## axellover2 (Feb 20, 2013)

My stream is super choppy. Does this look good or not?


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Assassins Creed?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Is this the game where you play as Anonymous?


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

axellover2 said:


> My stream is super choppy. Does this look good or not?



Simply amazing.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

finally, next game


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

axellover2 said:


> My stream is super choppy. Does this look good or not?



It looks impressive.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

Now this is a good game


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Watchdogs looked cool as fuark...


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"Watch Dogs demo showed a camera being operated by another player, @PixxelFD, in realtime as the main character walked through a street."


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

This is definitely the best thing so far.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

I think my anus is bleeding now....


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

Assassin's Creed in the modern world with high tech technology.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

Watch_Dogs looking pretty sweet, though I'll be getting it on WiiU.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

some GTA lv shit there.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

Chris Metzen?

The hell is he doing there?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 20, 2013)

Chris Metzen? the fuck?


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Watchdogs looked cool as fuark...



It has been one of my most anticipated new IPs for a while.

Blizzard time...fuck this shit.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

> Watchdogs


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Bizzard is here!!!!!


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 20, 2013)

Chris Metzen? What are you doing here?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

BLIZZZZZZZZZZZARD!!!

The fuck is going on?!?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"I bet DICE is really upset they made Mirror's Edge a generation too soon to be socially relevant."


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Fuck You Japs, Watch Dogs saved this event.


----------



## eHav (Feb 20, 2013)

blizzard? what


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

....huh....

What?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

Watch_dogs


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

woah....

whats gonna happen


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

lol what              .


----------



## axellover2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Glad it looks good. Blizzard???!!


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh shit it's Blizzard.
The face of evil.
Get the holy water.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

axellover2 said:


> My stream is super choppy. Does this look good or not?


It looks ok. Not FUCKIN WOWWW. It seems to also be launching on Xbox 360 and PS3. It is a launch title. Try to remember how shitty 360 and ps3 launch titles look now.

HOLY FUCK BLIZZARD?!?!?!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

Blizzard.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> Assassin's Creed in the modern world with high tech technology.



God, I would hope the combat isn't that dull and the story that transparently made-up on the fly.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 20, 2013)

Is this fuckign TITAN?!


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

If this is D3 for PS4, I'm going to kill someone at Blizzard.


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Diablo PS4orks?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

...... wow. Real humor. Nice.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Great, some PC shit on a console, very interesting.
Next game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

More PC devs are gonna be multiplatform console devs soon just like the jump last get


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

They just announced WoW for the PS4 since it matches up perfectly with the console's always-online necessity.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2013)

StarCraft on ps4?


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

I remember Starcraft for N64...stick to PC, Blizzard.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

HOLY FUCK but its going to be Diablo 3 i bet


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

Did i have a stroke or is that Chris Metzen?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Holy shit.

The next gen MMO is console based.

WHAT.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

NEw game!!!!!!!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh lawd fucking gay it's just Diablow 3


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Diablo 3, meh.


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Make a Dark Souls themed Diablo?


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 20, 2013)

Just Diablo 3 :/


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

diablo 3 shit.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Diablo 3.

Constant-online necessary all but confirmed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

holy shit.. Diablo


----------



## eHav (Feb 20, 2013)

lol 


ps4 d3


lol


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Diablo 3 coming to both consoles.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> If this is D3 for PS4, I'm going to kill someone at Blizzard.



SOMEONE HOLD HIM BACK
He's about to commit murder!


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

FUCKING WHAT!?!?!??!??!?


MOTHERFUCKING WHAT?!??!?!!?!?!??!??!?!??!?!


I was all set for something epic


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 20, 2013)

Diablo 3 garbage tier game I hope nobody from consoles wastes their money lol, it has millions of core issues


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

OH WOW.

IT'S FUCKING NOTHING.

I'LL STICK WITH PC, THANKS.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

I think I just pissed myself laughing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

Zone new trailer is more interesting than Blizzard presentation.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

NOW EVEN CONSOLE GAMERS CAN BE DISAPPOINTED WITH DIABLO 3.

JOIN THE PARTY, EVERYONE!


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh man, I think I just ruptured something.

This is so fucking hilarious.


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Nooooeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

New info about it at Pax east.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

PS3 AND PS4? i don't get it


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> I think I just pissed myself laughing.



That's not piss, it's liquid disappointment.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

It's not even just PS4... PS3 too.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> SOMEONE HOLD HIM BACK
> He's about to commit murder!



madmad

They should be making the PC version better instead of doing this crap.

FUUUUUCK!


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

I just gave myself a fucking aneurysm.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2013)

4 PLAYER SPLITSCREN YESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Feb 20, 2013)

Fuck Diablo 3


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

KOJIMA SAVE US!


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

EA up next?


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Call of Duty shit I bet.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Activision?

Earth worm jim* game plz.


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Naughty Dog!!!!!!


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Diablo 3 on console is huge. The internet is full of haters though. The game is amazing. Keep on hating.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Man

I hope you people are following some journalists on Twitter.

Aside from IGN peeps who are eating it up.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Destiny showing?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

CALL OF DUTY MODERN BLACK WAROPS 4


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

Modern Warfare 104.


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh fuck me, call of duty 5234532425


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 20, 2013)

Blizzard taking over the world with shitty console ports


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2013)

ACTIVISION


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"I'm really happy for your, Blizzard, but Runic Games had one of the best better-than-Diablo games on console of all time. OF ALL TIME!"


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 20, 2013)

Diablo 3? Really?


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Bungie?


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

So far Watchdogs is the only thing that has been worth a damn


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Diablo 3 on console is huge. The internet is full of haters though. The game is amazing.* Keep on hating*.



Welcome to the console section of the Gaming Department. 

You only visit but I have to live here.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Bungie new game.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"Blizzard onstage to announce their Automated Teller Machine attachment for the PS4."

Ahahaha. Blair Herter actually said something funny!


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

BUNGIE!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh, it's Destiny stuff.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey, looks. Sony just called the vanguard of the fucking devil to talk about generic shooters.

They're using the big guns now.


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

I no care for Halo!


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

DESTINY ON THE PS4?!

OH MY GOD, NO ONE SAW THIS COMING

HOLY SHIT, WHAT A REVELATION


----------



## Sidn22ey (Feb 20, 2013)

I mean we all know it's gonna be announced on the 20th.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

> Destiny

> Sits straight the fuck up


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh wait, I just remembered that I'm not too excited about Destiny.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

a gaffer hinted at this


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

OH MY GOD, COULD ANYONE HAVE PREDICTED THIS?!

AMAZING!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Bla-bla, more fps shit... Less and less chances for any big hit at the end...


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

First person shooter?
Pass.
Rpg's please or shit like Watchdogs that was cool.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 20, 2013)

Destiny excites me a lot. I just have to stop being shit at FPS console games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

MMOFPS.. fuck off


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Destiny. Would only play it on PC.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

HOW TO FUCK UP THE FPS GENRE MORE THAN WE ALREADY DID.

BY GRABBING THE FIRST SEMI PROFITABLE FORMAT FOR ONLINE GAMING.

BUNGIE. REVOLUTION. INNOVATION. SPACE MARINES. DESTINY.


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh fuck this


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Destiny. Would only play it on PC.



That pretty much sums up my opinion.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

i don't care about Destiny.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Demo of Destiny.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Lamest shit I ever saw, other then that Square enix shit, David cage's emotion bullshit about 
Pixels..
....Screen.
Real games plz.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

DON'T YOU GUYS UNDERSTAND?

PS4 TRANSCENDS PC.

IT HAS DIABLO 3.

FUCKING REVOLUTIONARY.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Khris said:


> MMOFPS.. fuck off



Destiny is not an MMO. It is an online shooter, but not Massively Multiplayer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

watchdogs was seriously the only thing worth waking up past 4am for.. fuck this shit


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Are we still on Destiny?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

They should have legitimately just called this console "Playstation: Changing The Future Of Gaming For All Eternity. Now Bow Before Your Masters, PC Scum."


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

THIS HAS BEEN GOING ON FOR TWO HOURS. SO COOL.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

It was very necessary to bring them there for those 5 seconds


----------



## Ice Cream (Feb 20, 2013)

Diablo 3 on consoles explains so much about the release and current state of the game... :/


Good thing destiny is next.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Destiny is not an MMO. It is an online shooter, but not Massively Multiplayer.



That requires always online. Basically a crappy mmofps.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Destiny is not an MMO. It is an online shooter, but not Massively Multiplayer.



still ass though..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

FIRST 

SHARED

WORLD 

SHOOTER

DOES IT MEAN ANYTHING? FUCK IF WE KNOW, EXCLUSIVE CONTENT FOR PS4.


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh shit its ending


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

If this is how they end it, Sony is lacking...


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"Shared world shooter = MMOFPS, JUST CALL IT WHAT IT IS"


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

HEY, WHERE'S PS4?


----------



## Gino (Feb 20, 2013)

WII-U it IS!!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Holy shit, 2 hours already?

How is something so disappointing could entertain so fast?


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Did we just see a glimpse of PS4?


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Hell ya good night.
The fuck?
I was about to consider buying this shitty platform.
but now I know Ps4 does
Movies
Music
games
waffles
Nothing


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2013)

That's it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh my God

Tell me that's how they ended it.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Show the console............


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

hey how does the console look


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

That's it?

About five or so new games and...they call this a game console.


----------



## deathgod (Feb 20, 2013)

Its over!? What the fuck! Give me back those two hours of my life wasted!


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Did we just see a glimpse of PS4?



That strip of plastic?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2013)

well, gonna fap to watch_dogs and then get some rest and wait for e3


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like Nintendo isn't in any danger for at least the next two years.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 20, 2013)

Hmmm Only games that interests me in the line up were watch dogs and the new infamous.I guess the rest of the announcements were okay. Need to check the real graphics for K4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

my review:-

epic shit:-
Watch_Dogs

passable:-
some tech demo
new infamous
knack

fuck this shit:-
everything else

Grade: D


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

No Last Guardian.. Vapoware game is vapoware?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

okay, boring.....

this shit was way too hyped.

ports, ports and some move puzzle shit.

Had the dark souls clone but thats as good as you get


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Hell ya good night.
> The fuck?
> I was about to consider buying this shitty platform.
> but now I know Ps4 does
> ...


Did you prepare this tirade before hand?

Kinda doesn't bode well in almost 2 hours of nothing but games.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"New" games? Lolololol.

What "new" games? A bunch of sequels and stuff we saw last year.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

Knack, Watch Dogs, and Infamous are the best from the show.

Sadly, that isn't saying much.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Overall, a pretty solid conference. 

I like almost all the hardware decisions that are being made. 

The software stuff was hit-and-miss, but y'know, Sony.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 20, 2013)

Well Destiny is something that should be on pc. Argh, this showing was pretty bad imho.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"If I didn't know better, I'd guess those four dudes from Bungie were an adult-contemporary soft-rock group called Destiny. #PS4"


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Feb 20, 2013)

So uh, what's the PS4 look like?


----------



## axellover2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wait what just happened????


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

SO there is 
Watchdogs - wtf not an rpg but interesting?
Infamous - Kinda rpg? Sweet
Deep Down - Or w/e it's name is, RPG? Sweet.

Brb 3 games and a whole bunch of trash.

Gaming rests in the hands of the PC and 3ds.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Mud said:


> So uh, what's the PS4 look like?



Saving that for E3 I guess.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Arthur Gies
‏@aegies
god damn. sony just pretty soundly threw down the gauntlet for microsoft. well played all.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

Mud said:


> So uh, what's the PS4 look like?



It's going to be a virtual console on Facebook.

We call it SocialStation 4.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

At least we caught a glimpse of Dragon's Dogma 2.


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2013)

How fucking lame.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

for all the Kaz gifs, he hasn't even showed up at all


----------



## kazuri (Feb 20, 2013)

> So uh, what's the PS4 look like?



... Would you pick a car out by the color?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2013)

might as well just copy and paste the same post gais

you are all regurgitating the same shit

conference wasn't even that bad to be honest


----------



## Kaitlyn (Feb 20, 2013)

Square-Enix blew it. They showed a tech demo they had already revealed months before, and had an opportunity to show Versus XIII potentially being ported. I don't want to wait until E3 to be pandered to. I don't wanna see no FFXV yet!


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"no price. no hardware form factor."

"god damn. sony just pretty soundly threw down the gauntlet for microsoft. well played all."

It's true. Only in this industry can you succeed by giving nothing.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 20, 2013)

Only care about Infamous and Watch Dogs, everything else was boring uninteresting stuff.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

NO PS4 PRESENTED.
FUCKING TROLLED ME SONY :c


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> That's it?
> 
> About five or so new games and...they call this a game console.



They are saving everything else for later.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol incase you missed it


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

The 8 GB of Ram was by far the best announcement in this bitch.


----------



## mondayblues (Feb 20, 2013)

They had a console announcement WITHOUT the actual console.  

Well played Sony


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

So overall rating 6/10

Some decent enough stuff about what the console can do.
A lot of western shit.
Japan saves the industry in a flash appearance.
More western shit.
No console presented..

I was surprised how little Move and social shit was involved. That dude with facebook garbage was going long enough, but it's nowhere near E3 level.

Now prepare your anuses for 3 hours kinect banter in MS presentation. Which I'm not going to watch.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Twenty bucks said Geoff Keighly's head exploded.

Don't worry, he's getting it surgically replaced with a PS Vita 2.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

This is only the tip of the iceberg. We have all year for developers to now be able to openly talk about their PS4 games. We also have events like GDC, E3 and TGS for shit to happen at.

And then we have Microsoft  Shit is gooooood.

And then I can buy a sweet ass PC when the getting is good.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> my as well just copy and paste the same post gais
> 
> you are all regurgitating the same shit
> 
> conference wasn't even that bad to be honest



Wasn't bad at all. People are just silly.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 20, 2013)

yeah that was dragons dogma 2 indeed. Seems u can use multiple characters.by switching their weapons. Regardless Watchdogs was the show. New infamous not so sure. Killzones 4 palette seemed a bit too cartoony or mirrors edge-like


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

This is like that first Wii U announcement when they showed almost nothing, gave no price point, gave so little details and showed a bunch of overly-expected games and things we already saw and a bunch of social features.

And everyone hated it.

Now everyone loves it. Y'know. 'cause Sony.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Id said:


> The 8 GB of Ram was by far the best announcement in this bitch.



It'll be interesting to see Microsoft will deal with this or will they keep the rumored 8 GBs of GDDR3 RAM.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Killzone shooting teal and orange.

So we had Car perverts.

French weirdo stalkers.

Japanese DEVEROPINGU FINAR FANTAZY and showing 1 year old videos

Capcom showing how next gen is done.

Watch Dogs being awesome.

Blizzard sharing disappointment with the console community.

And no console.
*
GREAT SUCCESS.
*


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

Microsoft shouldn't have a hard time beating this conference.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

Show's over, folks. Solid conference. Not great, but not bad either. I'm most hyped for that new thing Capcom's got going on, but I doubt that will be a launch title.


----------



## axellover2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I actually liked this. Good way to blow the doors open. I'm waiting Microsoft.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 20, 2013)

Id said:


> The 8 GB of Ram was by far the best announcement in this bitch.


Not without a price...


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Arthur Gies
> ‏@aegies
> god damn. sony just pretty soundly threw down the gauntlet for microsoft. well played all.



I dislike Arthur Gies, he's one of gamings most pretentious assholes.


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2013)

Killzone looks beautiful though.


----------



## Juub (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> So overall rating 6/10
> 
> Some decent enough stuff about what the console can do.
> A lot of western shit.
> ...



Maybe if Japanese games didn't suck so bad they'd get a bigger share of the spotlight. Western games dominate the market because y'know, our games are just better now.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2013)

everyone is so mad and sad in here


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

We live in a day and age where "solid" means "I don't know what to take from that because the only good things they showed we already saw a year ago."


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Not without a price...



Expect it to be at least $400.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 20, 2013)

Watch Dogs and Second Son were the only interesting ones. 



Id said:


> The 8 GB of Ram was by far the best announcement in this bitch.



And the Vita remote play.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

5/10.
Passable.

Don't let those japanese talk without a translator sounds absolutely ridiculous and I am constantly amazed that this conference lets toddler level English sell it's system.


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

The Killzone Demo shown is on Facebook Killzone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Wasn't bad at all. People are just silly.



it wasn't great either.. people are just not interested in a lot of stuff that was shown and said..


----------



## Kaitlyn (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, graphics have pretty much plateaued. All there really is to improve is processing power, multitasking, and having a lot of stuff on screen without any slowdown. Not having the console revealed itself isn't surprising, since the WiiU didn't reveal it's console initially.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Vault said:


> Killzone looks beautiful though.



Killzone does have a reputation to live up to.


----------



## axellover2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Pretty sure the console will be shown at E3. Cant blow your load too early.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> everyone is so mad and sad in here



i'm cooling

shit was solid

obviously some stuff being saved for e3 but this will do as an entree


----------



## mondayblues (Feb 20, 2013)

My highlights:

* 8GB of Unified RAM (I'm worried about the price)
* PSVita can be used like a controller (copying directly from Wii U)
* YouTube streaming (but XBOX 720 should have that as well)
* Capcom's medieval game IS THE BEST OF SHOW!  (probably multi-plat)

How much is this thing?  I'm worried...that amount of RAM won't be cheap.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll be fine with Kz4 being the same as Kz2 with better graphics.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> i'm cooling
> 
> shit was solid
> 
> obviously some stuff being saved for e3 but this will do as an entree


Basically.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 20, 2013)

Vault said:


> Killzone looks beautiful though.



Was expecting PHOTOREALISM GRAFFIXXX. 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> obviously some stuff being saved for e3 but this will do as an appetizer




Fixed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

wanna know why i know WatchDogs was the only good thing... it was the only time when almost everyone in this thread got excited..


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

The Witness was the highlight for me


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

Like i said before, i had LOW expectations and yet im still disappointed. 


No new games worth speaking of. 

Watchdogs was the only point where i was thoroughly impressed. 

Dragons Dogma 2 was interesting. 

Other than that it was a total wash. Social this and social that. Share button on the controller. No Price, no actual look at the console itself. 

Recycled franchises and even a year old trailer 

Then SE comes out to say "See ya at e3 gais" . 



That was a waste of life


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2013)

I really thought Godjima would show up and show us some Ground Zeroes  Or Naughty Dog


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

There, I just showed you the entirety of Microsoft's "No used game" Kinect event in on gif.


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

8gigs of rame & WatchDogs >>> Todo lo demas.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2013)

Khris said:


> wanna know why i know WatchDogs was the only good thing... it was the only time when almost everyone in this thread got excited..


cos everyone here makes up the whole gaming audience rofl


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

This better not be PS4


----------



## Juub (Feb 20, 2013)

Kaitlyn said:


> Well, graphics have pretty much plateaued. All there really is to improve is processing power, multitasking, and having a lot of stuff on screen without any slowdown. Not having the console revealed itself isn't surprising, since the WiiU didn't reveal it's console initially.



Not really no. Look at what modders released for Crysis 2. Graphics still have a long long way to go.

[YOUTUBE]PivoSi2VvqA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1V_BB78sURU[/YOUTUBE]

Not surprised though. Consoles usually take 3-4 years to really show what they're capable of.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> This better not be PS4



Of course not, thats some casual gimmick.


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2013)

You know what


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Killzone does have a reputation to live up to.



Look pretty and undersell on everything else?

And...

"it was probably a smart move to reverse recent sony tradition and reveal the name, instead of the device. get people saying PS4 now." YEAH, BECAUSE NOBODY WAS SAYING IT BEFORE.


----------



## Id (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> This better not be PS4



Looks like the eye thingy.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> This better not be PS4



I really hope that it isn't...


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2013)

Vault said:


> I really thought Godjima would show up and show us some Ground Zeroes  Or Naughty Dog



Kojima is in Spain on a world Rising tour


----------



## mondayblues (Feb 20, 2013)

A 3 hour conference like this...and showing NOT MUCH makes me think Sony blew their load early.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Also, the bar is likely the sensor for the built-in motion control for the controller.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2013)

wonder if second son's trailer is already online. my stream kinda lagged during it's presentation


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

So, you all know what this means right?

It means that Sony E3 will suck.

This conference was 2 hours long, and announced some bigish things for PS4(despite how uninteresting they are)....

I don't think Sony saved the best for E3....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> cos everyone here makes up the whole gaming audience rofl



its a good sample though.. you cannot deny


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Expect it to be at least $400.


Exact same price I was thinking ^^
But yeah, "at least"...


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Who is expecting Microsoft to have a better reveal?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

From rumors, PS4 will be packed with that camera bar for social activity.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Expect it to be at least $400.



8gb of GDDR5 isn't going to be cheap. Its never been done in a standard consumer product before. EVER.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Blizzard gets on stage on a console event for the first time ever and they *DON'T* reveal the return of Starcraft: Ghost.

Fucking dicks.


----------



## mondayblues (Feb 20, 2013)

Why is there a light on the controller?


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 20, 2013)

Cool presentation. Knack and witness are really good and are all
Ready on my radar. New infamous was epic and the sound of cars in that drive club game,really orgasmic. 

I see Sony are still reserving some for E3 including the console it self  glad that 3rd party publishers are gonna support it well and 1st are working strong on the system. 

Cool presentation overall.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 20, 2013)

Great stuff.

The focus on games was good,much better than I expected.

Also the hardware itself is pretty good,especially the 8gb GDDR5
ram,although that will be especially expensive.

Also,lol Square.

At least now we know Versus is dead.

I was dissapointed that Bethesda didn't came on stage and announce Fallout 4..


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2013)

This will be another Sony console with no games. Fuck that i might wait 2 years


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

mondayblues said:


> Why is there a light on the controller?



They said it's a sensor.


----------



## Mako (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow, would you look at that. Such a beautiful new design, unique and completely out of the ordinary. 



Oh well, there will always be E3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

mondayblues said:


> A 3 hour conference like this...and showing NOT MUCH makes me think Sony blew their load early.



How could Sony "blow their load" early, if they didn't show much? 

We have more than 12 studios in their corner(ie first party devs) that we haven't seen anything from.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 20, 2013)

Holy shit 53 members and 43 guests


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Foster said:


> Wow, would you look at that. Such a beautiful new design, unique and completely out of the ordinary.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, there will always be E3.



I haven't laughed this hard since half of that presentation.




Inuhanyou said:


> How could Sony "blow their load" early, if they didn't show much?
> 
> We have more than 12 studios in their corner that we haven't seen anything from.



Metaphorical sense. They brought up a huge amount of hype for showing so little and telling so little.

Just like the Wii U.

Looks like PS Vita as a Wii U controller isn't the only Nintendo path they're following.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 20, 2013)

The only thing I really missed during this presentation was someone just standing up and performing Harlem shake, other than that, any release dates?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> The only thing I really missed during this presentation was someone just standing up and performing Harlem shake, other than that, any release dates?



Don't worry, Harlem Shake will be very present in MS' XBox 720 Kinect 2 presentation.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

That is a bingo!


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> Don't worry, Harlem Shake will be very present in MS' XBox 720 Kinect 2 presentation.



The sad thing is, you're probably right.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Feb 20, 2013)

Juub said:


> Not really no. Look at what modders released for Crysis 2. Graphics still have a long long way to go.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PivoSi2VvqA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



True. I kinda meant for consoles that graphics have plateaued. On PC with the best stuff everything looks like beautiful awesome. Maybe with the improved tech of the PS4 it can potentially rival the best PCs. Well wait and see...


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't get why people are disappointed? The presentation was way better than both last e3 by Nintendo and their wii u. At least Sony showed some games.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 20, 2013)

If there is window for a Youtuber to become big in the gaming scene...its when games like Watch Dogs drop.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2013)

Khris said:


> its a good sample though.. you cannot deny


too biased lol

maybe if you're part of the core gaming audience, that doesn't care for the social aspects and motion functionality and all that sit, then it's a decent sample lol.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

They showed gameplay, though.

Of old stuff.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> Metaphorical sense. They brought up a huge amount of hype for showing so little and telling so little.
> 
> Just like the Wii U.
> 
> Looks like PS Vita as a Wii U controller isn't the only Nintendo path they're following.



Ah. Well i was told to temper my expectations for this event and so i did. Really the reveal of 8gb of GDDR5 made my night easily. Only thing that could bring me down from the high is another reveal of blocking used games and mandatory always online connectivity while holding it behind an annual/monthly paywall at the same time.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

Watch Dogs was confirmed to be running on a PC.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 20, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Don't get why people are disappointed? The presentation was way better than both last e3 by Nintendo and their wii u. At least Sony showed some games.



But that's a terrible standard, though at least we have the promises of more to come.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

I will play 1 of those games....the capcom game.....

not impressed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

The saviors of console gaming.

Slowly dying on stage, I think.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> Don't worry, Harlem Shake will be very present in MS' XBox 720 Kinect 2 presentation.



I'm so gonna watch that!:33


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 20, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> Watch Dogs was confirmed to be running on a PC.



How... just how, unless this is one of those target renders type deasl.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

If you guys didn't pick up on the subtle hint of constant online activity being needed, you weren't paying close enough attention.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

^ Talking about watch_dogs?


It was running on a PC last year, this year its running on a dev kit


----------



## Kaitlyn (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> They said it's a sensor.



It's probably for the controller to easily sync with the system without pushing stupid buttons or connecting the controller to the system initially.

I swear, every time someone tells me their controller doesn't work and I ask them whether or not they synced it to the system, they're all like "lolwhut?"


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> If you guys didn't pick up on the subtle hint of constant online activity being needed, you weren't paying close enough attention.



I was too distracted by Chris Metzen showing up out of nowhere and crushing people with the Doomhammer. At least that's how I remember it.


----------



## Mako (Feb 20, 2013)

So it looks like Watch Dogs is ready to pre-order already? Damn. (PC, Playstation, Xbox and WiiU.)


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 20, 2013)

No pic of the console. . .dang. That's what I really wanted to see.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The saviors of console gaming.
> 
> Slowly dying on stage, I think.



i was dying with them too


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Official theme of the PS4.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiuCqZuhu4o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2013)

only thing i'm getting from this thread is that krory is a very powerful yet bad influence on this section


----------



## God Movement (Feb 20, 2013)

Killzone was.... phenomenal


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Feb 20, 2013)

Knack and inFAMOUS: Second Son were the only ones I really liked. I didn't catch when they said PS3 discs can't be used, but considering the emphasis on cloud gaming, it doesn't surprise me. I'll wait until the remodel comes out.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> only thing i'm getting from this thread is that krory is a very powerful yet bad influence on this section



Lol what, weren't you here in the DmC fiasco. Anyway dissapointing but there's stll hope the no used games is gonna be a bitch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> only thing i'm getting from this thread is that krory is a very powerful yet bad influence on this section



Yes, I just raped a granny in the woods 5 minutes ago because he said that the PS4 event wasn't **gasp** NOT SO GOOD.

HOW DARE HE.

WHAT GIVES HIM THE RIGHT.

AND WHEN DO WE SEE THE VIDEO GAMES.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Killzone was.... phenomenal


love your avy


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm a very weak yet very bad influence.

Get it right.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 20, 2013)

PS4 is the future. I'm lost for words.


----------



## Juub (Feb 20, 2013)

Sony wanting some console that allows them to track our social, online and offline interractions.

Reveal Infamous 2nd Sons, mentioning how people are being constantly watched before presenting it.

Blizzard Entertainment rep saying they got a plan to take over the world.

Idiots laughing and applauding.

Fruity Japanese reps.

Show Watch Dogs, game focusing how we're watched and constantly monitored.

People not realizing Sony's plan is already unfolding.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

If they are tracking our offline shit, that obviously means there is an offline mode


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The saviors of console gaming.
> 
> Slowly dying on stage, I think.


They tied at the hip with Activision for the next 10 years. They signed their own death certificate.



Krory said:


> If you guys didn't pick up on the subtle hint of constant online activity being needed, you weren't paying close enough attention.


I'm constantly online. I've problems in my house to solve if my console is not connected to the internet. I know some people don't agree with that, but I'm the always connected type, so bring it on.


mondayblues said:


> Why is there a light on the controller?


Maybe it has multiple uses, but it is a Move-like light. I'm sure the Kinect-rip off camera can track your controller movement so you aren't required to use the old Move controller for camera motion stuff.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 20, 2013)

So, you're the Ultros of this section?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm really just here to balance the likes of God Movement and Stumpy you started beating themselves off to a "solid" presentation when we got the same thing _everyone_ in this section complains about: uneventful and uninspirational sequels and shit we've already seen.

It's like going to what you think is a thought-provoking movie and realizing it's another Die Hard movie but half of it is spliced with reruns of MASH.


----------



## Mako (Feb 20, 2013)

Descent of the Lion said:


> No pic of the console. . .dang. That's what I really wanted to see.



It's okay. I saved a picture just for you. The PS4 looks stunning, doesn't it?


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 20, 2013)

God Movement said:


> PS4 is the future. I'm lost for words.



Ahh man doritos pope avatar, it's killing me.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

WAAAAVE OF THE FUTURE.

SEQUELS WE NEVER ANTICIPATED.

GAMES WE HEARD OF LAST YEAR, AND ONE THAT'S ALREADY OUT AND WILL BE RELEASED IN INFERIOR CAPACITY.

Knocked it out the park.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

My favorite part was when Sony played the Santa Monica music when the Capcom developer entered the stage.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

SOCIAL MEDIA OUT THE WAZOO. THIS IS UNHEARD OF IN AN ENTERTAINMENT SYSTEM. NEVER BEEN DONE.

THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT WE'VE ALWAYS WANTED. NOW I CAN CONNECT TO MY FACEBOOKU!


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

And this was... "solid."

I'm _sorry_ that everyone automatically lowers their standards when their fanboy fantasy comes on stage.

Arthur Gies was right. Sony "won" because they gave us nothing and now MS has nothing to bounce off of because they live solely to attempt - futilely - to be Sony's antithesis.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Talking about watch_dogs?
> 
> 
> It was running on a PC last year, this year its running on a dev kit


"Watch dog was is running on PC that is clsoe to similar of ps4 power" so yeah, no.


I dunno, as a gamer i got the feeling that they tried to socialize the console more rather focus it on pure gaming, i mean all this facebook shit and netflix blah blah let me with a sour taste, plus the unpleasant vibe of "being online all the time"  really didn't help.

The most hilarious part is where Squareenix showed the Agnis again , seriously, couldn't they create something new for it ?


The worse part was the ps move, again, they failed with it  yet they stick with it again,just ARGH!!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 20, 2013)

Tameem appearance was the best part of the event.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

The only things that impressed me from this conference were 8 GB of GDDR5 RAM, the Dualshock 4 (I think it looks really nice) and Capcom's new game (I'm not including Watch_Dogs since I'm getting it on WiiU, but it looked great nonetheless).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Now we'll have console based social network dick contests and cross trolling.

IDon'tWantToLiveInThisConsoleGenerationAnymore.jpg


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

I actually liked the small clips of the PS4's interface that we saw today. It's a huge improvement over what the PS3 has.

I'm not the biggest fan of social integration, but I understand the need for it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Tameem appearance was the best part of the event.



He _almost_ saved the presentation.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Just call Capcom's "new game" what it is.

Dragon's Dogma 2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> "Watch dog was is running on PC that is clsoe to similar of ps4 power" so yeah, no.




You want to bet that they don't have it running on dev kits already?


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 20, 2013)

But man has some of the worst speakers and chose some of the worst from the developers side for this presentation. That was some boring ass pretentious shit.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"every person saying the games shown today didn't look orders of magnitude better than current gen games is certifiably crazy."

I forget who the trolls were saying that next-gen graphics look crappy.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

So someone who doesn't use any social sites....

Ps4 is going to suck


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> Just call Capcom's "new game" what it is.
> 
> Dragon's Dogma 2.



NOT UNTIL THEY SAY SO.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> only thing i'm getting from this thread is that krory is a very powerful yet bad influence on this section



Krory literary rage quit the DmC thread


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> "every person saying the games shown today didn't look orders of magnitude better than current gen games is certifiably crazy."
> 
> I forget who the trolls were saying that next-gen graphics look crappy.



Bah nothing looked impressive from a pc perspective. At best this means with a higher minimum so less holding back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> If you guys didn't pick up on the subtle hint of constant online activity being needed, you weren't paying close enough attention.



yeah, it will suck if true.. still needs confirmation though.. 


anyway, no reason to get into a PS4 for now.. 

next stop; E3


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Khris said:


> Krory literary rage quit the DmC thread



I was asked to stop inciting people because they started harassing folks like Erio because of me. Gang negs, flaming, etc. They figured it was easier than trying to corral the folks there since I'm more reasonable.


----------



## Gino (Feb 20, 2013)

looks like I'll be sticking to handhelds since that's where I have the most fun.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Time to place our hopes in E3 again.

And not learn the lesson for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Juub (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> "every person saying the games shown today didn't look orders of magnitude better than current gen games is certifiably crazy."
> 
> I forget who the trolls were saying that next-gen graphics look crappy.



That's completely false. Killzone Shadow Fall looked like something that could be run on the PS3. It looked marginally better than Killzone 3.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol. MS in "Damage control mode."

"Xbox fans: what did you think of the #PS4 reveal? Good? Bad? What does Microsoft need to do to impress you now? Are you buying a PS4?"


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> only thing i'm getting from this thread is that krory is a very powerful yet bad influence on this section



Krory? Influential?  

He's a fun troll, a nice distraction every once in a while. I likes him.

No, this is pretty much how the GD is during ANY kind of press conference. M$ would be like the same thing with different people. Just a bunch of alarmists getting caught up in the moment.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yes, I just raped a granny in the woods 5 minutes ago because he said that the PS4 event wasn't **gasp** NOT SO GOOD.
> 
> HOW DARE HE.
> 
> ...



case in point, i thought this was krory, then i read the username


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah, I agree with Gino. Next week I will have a 3DS and there's more interesting and more to do on that then any new console for a few years....

Plus who gives a shit about graphics.....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

PLEASE TELL US, WE'RE COMPLETELY OUT OF IDEAS.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 20, 2013)

I think I'm gonna wait a year or two before picking either next gen console unless microsot really brings which even then probably not. The games just aren't there for what is probably around a ?500 consoles stick to trusty pc for the time being.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm gonna need more friends for all the social interaction. :33


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> case in point, i thought this was krory, then i read the username



No you didn't, because I don't joke about rape.

I just do it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Kind of like Sony did to the gaming industry this event.

OHHHH SNAAAAAP.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

>Sold on Killzone
>Not on Watch Dogs

Bro, you're starting to sound like Troll Level: Krory.


----------



## Gino (Feb 20, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm gonna need more friends for all the social interaction. :33



Aww yeah bro delete me from your 3ds friend list since my 3ds was stolen.




Goova said:


> Yeah, I agree with Gino. Next week I will have a 3DS and there's more interesting and more to do on that then any new console for a few years....
> 
> Plus who gives a shit about graphics.....



Good Man I'll be playing Zelda: A link to the past tonight.........for the first time.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

Am I the only one who feels these new graphics will end up hindering games? I can see Square booting up the graphics and having another shitty linear game because 'shiny'....

What the fuck is wrong with ps2 graphics...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> I was asked to stop inciting people because they started harassing folks like Erio because of me. Gang negs, flaming, etc. They figured it was easier than trying to corral the folks there since I'm more reasonable.



i like my version of the story better.. but okay i guess


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> Am I the only one who feels these new graphics will end up hindering games? I can see Square booting up the graphics and having another shitty linear game because 'shiny'....
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with ps2 graphics...



yups.. new DD looks more like heavy rain and less like DD.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> Am I the only one who feels these new graphics will end up hindering games? I can see Square booting up the graphics and having another shitty linear game because 'shiny'....
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with ps2 graphics...



Oh course they will it'll be this gen 2.0, though you'll obviously get the few gems.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> Am I the only one who feels these new graphics will end up hindering games? I can see Square booting up the graphics and having another shitty linear game because 'shiny'....
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with ps2 graphics...



That's exactly what will happen.

Probably because they know every sucker and their little sister will buy the game.

At least when Square is too busy fucking their own shit up, Eidos (and subsequently CD) will be free to make their own genius titles.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

IGN said:
			
		

> But yes, two hours of PlayStation 4 was a damned good return. A bunch of games. Some great ideas. Specs. Games. Services. Not just words, after all.



Stay classy, IGN.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> You want to bet that they don't have it running on dev kits already?


Im not saying they dont but i doubt they could utilize ps4 at this extend ( for now) in order to make run like it did on the demo we saw, the Ubisoft  representative said it himself that this was on PC and they didn't run it ps4 because its working on progress.





Krory said:


> "every person saying the games shown today didn't look orders of magnitude better than current gen games is certifiably crazy."
> 
> I forget who the trolls were saying that next-gen graphics look crappy.


Its really interesting this " next gen  graphics" label flies around, i mean  from a pure graphical and visual perspective we have seen far more better stuff on PC already , maybe a " next-gen console  graphics" would be more correct


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> Am I the only one who feels these new graphics will end up hindering games? I can see Square booting up the graphics and having another shitty linear game because 'shiny'....
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with ps2 graphics...



That was the same problem SE had with FF13. Spent too much time on the graphics, that they were forced to delay the game multiple times. 

Graphics aren't the end all be all for games. Developers should look for having interesting styles instead of the most realistic graphics. Look a Journey for having some of the best graphics but not being the most realistic.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

IGN needs to eat a dick.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Its really interesting this " next gen  graphics" label flies around, i mean  from a pure graphical and visual perspective we have seen far more better stuff on PC already , maybe a " next-gen console  graphics" would be more correct



That is essentially what it means since I don't think PC has ever been measured in terms of "generation" in terms of gaming. It has always been its own league. When people talk about "this gen" or "next gen" or "four gens ago" it is always about consoles.


----------



## Gino (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> Am I the only one who feels these new graphics will end up hindering games? I can see Square booting up the graphics and having another shitty linear game because 'shiny'....
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with ps2 graphics...



Blame Graphics Whores.

Apparently Graphics>everything now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2013)

things i'm still laughing about:

sucker punch dude started his presentation like it's a revolutionary rally

_"i participated in a rally and was pepper sprayed by police, i thought they were there to protect me, but in that day they didn't"_

capcom dude entrance to god of war theme

that itself makes this presentation "solid"


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

But really, nothing gave me the impression that this console was needed...

I expect new consoles to bring something new to the table, not just better graphical capabilities. 

One could argue online streaming and social networking is worth making a new console for, but I would call that a very non persuasive argument...

I feel they could have released this system 2 years from now and nothing would have changed.....or 2 years ago....

There is not really anything I find innovative about this console...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> IGN needs to eat a dick.



Are you kidding? They're choking on 20 right about now.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Are you kidding? They're choking on 20 right about now.



I didn't realize it took twenty Sony execs to pay them off for good publicity.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> That was the same problem SE had with FF13. Spent too much time on the graphics, that they were forced to delay the game multiple times.
> 
> Graphics aren't the end all be all for games. Developers should look for having interesting styles instead of the most realistic graphics. Look a Journey for having some of the best graphics but not being the most realistic.



Well their engine sucked for FF games this gen...

I think Luminous will be light years better, but still, its sqeenix and their track record of late is terrible, the only redeeming part of them are there studio purchases like the guys who make Theif, Deus ex, etc


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> That is essentially what it means since I don't think PC has ever been measured in terms of "generation" in terms of gaming. It has always been its own league. When people talk about "this gen" or "next gen" or "four gens ago" it is always about consoles.


I know, i was just noting this  amusing " reference" about next gen and all.

I am surprised why so many where amazed by ps4 graphics, i mean, they looked nice and all but so many where talking that PC is taking a huuuge hit especially after blizzard announced d3 on ps3/4 , like lol, worse blizzard game is coming on console and the PC is getting a huge hit ?


Also, can we expect M$ announcing new xbox soon as well? XD


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> I didn't realize it took twenty Sony execs to pay them off for good publicity.


As if a brand new console wouldn't get that publicity?


----------



## Sesha (Feb 20, 2013)

Squeenix are unable to deliver games because their organizational structure is shot to shit. Most other companies are capable of delivering graphically heavy games with much fewer hiccups than Squeenix does. Technology isn't the issue. The way Squeenix is built as a developer is.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 20, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I know, i was just noting this  amusing " reference" about next gen and all.
> 
> I am surprised why so many where amazed by ps4 graphics, i mean, they looked nice and all but so many where talking that PC is taking a huuuge hit especially after blizzard announced d3 on ps3/4 , like lol, worse blizzard game is coming on console and the PC is getting a huge hit ?
> 
> ...



I'd like to see those people who think the long rumored PS3 version and now PS4 version of Diablo 3 is a negative for the PC lol game is shit

I'd say we'll have a M$ event before the end of April


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

I am having more fun playing FF Crystal Defenders right now on ps3 then I will be playing any of those ps4 games...


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"The smartest thing Sony would have done would have been to introduce Ono with Guile's theme."


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> "The smartest thing Sony would have done would have been to introduce Ono with Guile's theme."



Nah, that would actually be cool.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)

Amuro said:


> I'd like to see those people who think the long rumored PS3 version and now PS4 version of Diablo 3 is a negative for the PC lol game is shit
> 
> I'd say we'll have a M$ event before the end of April



If they don't make some massive changes to D3 and all the PC players get happy with it by the time the PS version gets released, the PS version will probably be Blizzards worst selling game in decades.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Amuro said:


> I'd like to see those people who think the long rumored PS3 version and now PS4 version of Diablo 3 is a negative for the PC lol game is shit


Yeah, i was watching the twitter comments on GT stream and i was laughing, if PC gaming is doomed that easily it wouldn't survive more than couple of years.




> I'd say we'll have a M$ event before the end of April


Yeah, i don't expect m$ to let Sony get a huge  time alone with their ps4 announcement, m$ will want to break the hype and make people focus on them.
Its funny tho, xbox 360 was the first to be announced, now its other way around , you think Sony thinks this way the will win the next gen ? XD


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

It's sad a game as shit as D3 sold so well.

Then again... Call of Duty...


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2013)

M$ big reveal will be Xbox Live being only $45.99 for 12 months.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Its funny tho, xbox 360 was the first to be announced, now its other way around , you think Sony thinks this way the will win the next gen ? XD



I wouldn't doubt it. It would really not surprise me if they honestly believed the only thing that held the PS3 back was its release schedule/timing and reveals in comparison to Microsoft's.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

I think I'm actually starting to become used to GameFAQs.

The headaches are becoming less frequent. Either I'm adapting or I just can't feel the tumors anymore.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> It's sad a game as shit as D3 sold so well.
> 
> Then again... Call of Duty...


Yeah, unfortunately the current gaming industry is not as healthy in my opinion but i hope that it will change someday, oh well....


Btw, there where rumors that Kojima was at Sony's meeting and i was hopping for some MGS  stuff for ps4 but no luck i guess.


Also, can someone please tell me what the  SE PR said about the next FF announcement, was he talking about Versus or FF in general.
it would be hilarious if versus jumped from ps3 to ps4


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2013)

Fraust said:


> M$ big reveal will be Xbox Live being only $45.99 for 12 months.


that would be amazing


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> it would be hilarious if versus jumped from ps3 to ps4



I called it before I left... like a year ago.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Versus and The Last Guardian are vapoware games people..


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> I'm really just here to balance the likes of God Movement and Stumpy you started beating themselves off to a "solid" presentation when we got the same thing _everyone_ in this section complains about: uneventful and uninspirational sequels and shit we've already seen.
> 
> It's like going to what you think is a thought-provoking movie and realizing it's another Die Hard movie but half of it is spliced with reruns of MASH.


What can I say? I love loving things 

I wasn't particularly interested in any of the games except Watch Dogs and the Dragon's Dogma thing. What I'm really thrilled about here is "next-gen" finally being out in the open. It's just that kind of thrill that only happens with new console cycles and that hasn't happened in a record long time.

I love you guys


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Versus and The Last Guardian are vapoware games people..



Last Guardian's livelihood was personally confirmed by the director. Talk to Sony if you want an iota of information about it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The Last Guardian is vapoware until I see it again.. simple as that.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> I wouldn't doubt it. It would really not surprise me if they honestly believed the only thing that held the PS3 back was its release schedule/timing and reveals in comparison to Microsoft's.


i think they should blame their 599 60gb dollars price tag and the shitty cell processing for that , they would look really desperate if what i mentioned was actually what they believe 




Malvingt2 said:


> Versus and The Last Guardian are vapoware games people..


Dunno, i recall reading something that Last Guardian is not dead yet or something, about versus, all hear is SOON by SE, im getting fed with this BS.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"Confusion over The Witness exclusivity? Jonathan Blow's YouTube says PC, iOS, PS4 and "several other platforms.""


----------



## Amuro (Feb 20, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Yeah, i was watching the twitter comments on GT stream and i was laughing, if PC gaming is doomed that easily it wouldn't survive more than couple of years.



Twitter is just a podium for retards to post their thoughts unfiltered. You can find better comments on Youtube. If people actually take away from the PS4 announcement that PC gaming is doomed then i don't know what the fuck to say. Next gen consoles finally being released is nothing but a good thing for PC gamers smh.




LivingHitokiri said:


> Yeah, i don't expect m$ to let Sony get a huge  time alone with their ps4 announcement, m$ will want to break the hype and make people focus on them.
> Its funny tho, xbox 360 was the first to be announced, now its other way around , you think Sony thinks this way the will win the next gen ? XD



I think they are banking on having realized that they dun goofed with the PS3 and doing everything in their power to not make the same mistake. 

M$ will need some pretty big stuff to sway me this gen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> What can I say? I love loving things
> 
> I wasn't particularly interested in any of the games except Watch Dogs and the Dragon's Dogma thing. What I'm really thrilled about here is "next-gen" finally being out in the open. It's just that kind of thrill that only happens with new console cycles and that hasn't happened in a record long time.
> 
> I love you guys



come on.. all of us here, are like a really dysfunctional i*c*st-driven family


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 20, 2013)

Fucking loved the conspiracy theory part, which was legit shit and then... superpowers. Second Son has me slightly interested for now

The graphics for Killzone and stuff, decent. but who cares.

Media Molecule stuff, amazing potential

Move and Vita were possibly more intended for PS4 than PS3. Master plan I guess maybe

Watch Dogs, that shit is amazing

Too much online and social and population control

one thing though, and this is the reason I'm actually quite disappointed with the show

Syphon Filter 4. Where the fuck are you? And for that matter other games that have been dormant or dead since forever


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> The Last Guardian is vapoware until I see it again.. simple as that.



Yeah, who gives a shit about the director of the game who confirmed it's still up and running. What was i thinking? 

On a related note, Zelda WiiU is vaporware until I see it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> "Confusion over The Witness exclusivity? Jonathan Blow's YouTube says PC, iOS, PS4 and "several other platforms.""


WAAAAAAIT!!!, didn't he said it was ps4 exclusive, wtf?



Amuro said:


> Twitter is just a podium for retards to post their thoughts unfiltered. You can find better comments on Youtube. If people actually take away from the PS4 announcement that PC gaming is doomed then i don't know what the fuck to say. Next gen consoles finally being released is nothing but a good thing for PC gamers smh.


Its just, i don't understand why so many console owners/fans have such grudge against pc,like, magically everything good happens on console is by default blow to PC, like wtf.




> I think they are banking on having realized that they dun goofed with the PS3 and doing everything in their power to not make the same mistake.
> 
> M$ will need some pretty big stuff to sway me this gen.


They always got Halo 5, no ? XD


----------



## KidTony (Feb 20, 2013)

you haters keep o hating. I'll be enjoying my awesome games with high fidelity graphics.

what's wrong with ps2 graphics? Seriously? way to live in the past.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Rich ‏@RichIGN
I can't think of a worse way to announce a Wii U game. System can't catch a break. (Actually wondering if it was a mistake, TBH.)

Watch Dogs coming to WiiU confirmed by Ubisoft in the Sony conference lol


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

It's that Rayman Legends exclusivity.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, who gives a shit about the director of the game who confirmed it's still up and running. What was i thinking?
> 
> On a related note, Zelda WiiU is vaporware until I see it.



Of course Zelda WiiU is vapoware.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's the full description for The Witness' first official trailer on the official YouTube channel:



			
				Blow Me said:
			
		

> This is the first official trailer for the upcoming game The Witness, to be released on the PC, iOS, and PlayStation 4... and eventually, several other platforms.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

i can only imagine how this thread would turn out if a Kingdom Hearts 3 trailer was shown


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2013)

People would be happy.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

KidTony said:


> you haters keep o hating. I'll be enjoying my awesome games with high fidelity graphics.
> 
> what's wrong with ps2 graphics? Seriously? way to live in the past.



I         lol'd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Rich ‏@RichIGN
> I can't think of a worse way to announce a Wii U game. System can't catch a break. (Actually wondering if it was a mistake, TBH.)
> 
> Watch Dogs coming to WiiU confirmed by Ubisoft in the Sony conference lol



no wonder it was the best part of the show


----------



## Mako (Feb 20, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm gonna need more friends for all the social interaction. :33



It's okay, you will always have us.

@KidTony Did someone in the 'conference' mention about the PS2 graphics? I probably missed it.

EDIT: @Khris I would piss my pants if KH3 was ever revealed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Khris said:


> no wonder it was the best part of the show



Ubisoft: Watch Dogs is amazing and it is coming to PS4
ramdom: really? that is all? 
Ubisoft: Yes really and it is also coming to the WiiU
ramdom: The WiiU? Nintendo console?
Ubisoft: oops!!!!!!


----------



## mondayblues (Feb 20, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Also, can we expect M$ announcing new xbox soon as well? XD




They already announced that they will show the new xbox on E3 before Sony had their conference.  Frankly, I don't want another 2-3 hour conference of fluff and motherhood statements.

The strange thing is both Sony and MS practically have the same PC hardware.  Who's to say that MS won't change their ram to 8GBDDR5?  Or they can just stick with what they have and make their console $200 cheaper with the PS4 and everyone is going multiplat.

I say MS and Nintendo don't really have much to fear at this point.  

There are a couple things that worry me about the PS4 (and the lack of comment is disturbing)

* The possibility of online play not being free anymore
* No backwards compatibility with PS3 titles


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Ubisoft saved the conference.

Shocker.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 20, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Its just, i don't understand why so many console owners/fans have such grudge against pc,like, magically everything good happens on console is by default blow to PC, like wtf.



It's stupid i know. It's not hard to see that both platforms benefit each other. Next Gen finally starting is just going to move PC further into the Stratosphere. I'm going to have to upgrade my 7850 sooner rather than later :/



LivingHitokiri said:


> They always got Halo 5, no ? XD



Halo 4 was shit, think i'll stick to Destiny. The only thing i'd miss is Alan Wake but unfortunately for M$ i'm a PC gamer <3


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"Quantic Dream using PS4 to advance ugly man technology"

Stay classy, Jim Sterling.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Pretty much every journalist is saying they didn't show the PS4 because the change to the RAM was recent so it's going to change the layout and thus the console itself.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> Here's the full description for The Witness' first official trailer on the official YouTube channel:


Then why the hell he said ps4 exclusive,was he on drugs ?





Khris said:


> i can only imagine how this thread would turn out if a Kingdom Hearts 3 trailer was shown


Not a fan of Kh series, always disliked  their approach especially the ff  characters had in it. , but some of the music was good tho.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Odd World dev announced a PS4 title on their blog, apparently.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am reading a lot of hate for the conference on twitter..


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Main Processor
    Single-chip custom processor
    CPU : x86-64 AMD "Jaguar", 8 cores
    GPU : 1.84 TFLOPS, AMD next-generation Radeon based graphics engine

    Memory
    GDDR5 8GB

    Hard Disk Drive
    Built-in

    Optical Drive (read only)
    BD 6xCAV
    DVD 8xCAV

    I/O
    Super-Speed USB (USB 3.0) 、AUX
    Communication Ethernet (10BASE-T, 100BASE-TX, 1000BASE-T)
    IEEE 802.11 b/g/n
    Bluetooth? 2.1 (EDR)

    AV output
    HDMI
    Analog-AV out
    Digital Output (optical)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am reading a lot of hate for the conference on twitter..



I'll take a 1000 for "What else is new for every single game conference ever made", Sharon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

Did somethign happen?
Sounds liek nothign is happening


----------



## mondayblues (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> Pretty much every journalist is saying they didn't show the PS4 because the change to the RAM was recent so it's going to change the layout and thus the console itself.



They have less than a year to produce these things and they don't have a finalized design?  It seems to me that Sony just decided to dump everything they had  Move, Camera, more power just to say they have the most powerful machine next console gen.

But the games they showed can still be rendered by the current generation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ubisoft: Watch Dogs is amazing and it is coming to PS4
> ramdom: really? that is all?
> Ubisoft: Yes really and it is also coming to the WiiU
> ramdom: The WiiU? Nintendo console?
> Ubisoft: oops!!!!!!



Ubisoft had to make up for Rayman Legends


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Did somethign happen?
> Sounds liek nothign is happening



Nothing at all.

Gimme MGR.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

so people how much is going to cost? 500+?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

mondayblues said:


> They have less than a year to produce these things and they don't have a finalized design?  It seems to me that Sony just decided to dump everything they had  Move, Camera, more power just to say they have the most powerful machine next console gen.
> 
> But the games they showed can still be rendered by the current generation.



It's not that they don't have a finalized design, according to these people. It's that they had the thing, they had the specs, then at the last minute they decided to go for that 8GB RAM which changes things, so the design will likely change accordingly. Nothing huge but as a last minute decision, they can't show the product now.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

mondayblues said:


> They already announced that they will show the new xbox on E3 before Sony had their conference.  Frankly, I don't want another 2-3 hour conference of fluff and motherhood statements.
> 
> The strange thing is both Sony and MS practically have the same PC hardware.  Who's to say that MS won't change their ram to 8GBDDR5?  Or they can just stick with what they have and make their console $200 cheaper with the PS4 and everyone is going multiplat.
> 
> ...




Im seeing m$ going the same direction with Sony, minimize the monetary costs on console, make it similar to ps4 in graphics/power capabilities and then tunr the war over games and exclusives.
I honestly do not see m$ throwing money into some new shit.




Krory said:


> Ubisoft saved the conference.
> 
> Shocker.


I know right,  Watch Dogs for me was the ebst game they've shown in this conference , quite surprising, but im sure they will manage to fuck it up with their always online DRM bullshit. 




Amuro said:


> Halo 4 was shit, think i'll stick to Destiny. The only thing i'd miss is Alan Wake but unfortunately for M$ i'm a PC gamer <3


Yeah, unfortunately tho bungie took a shit on PC gamers when they reasoned  that PC version may not come due to the way " they" changed how FPS are played and that keyboard+mouse is not preferable. 




Krory said:


> "Quantic Dream using PS4 to advance ugly man technology"
> 
> Stay classy, Jim Sterling.


Hahahaha, i admit i lold at it as well


----------



## mondayblues (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> It's not that they don't have a finalized design, according to these people. It's that they had the thing, they had the specs, then at the last minute they decided to go for that 8GB RAM which changes things, so the design will likely change accordingly. Nothing huge but as a last minute decision, they can't show the product now.



I guess the 8GB RAM will also change the rumored price of $450....


----------



## Amuro (Feb 20, 2013)

mondayblues said:


> But the games they showed can still be rendered by the current generation.



Notsureiftrolling.png


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> so people how much is going to cost? 500+?



450-475 is my guess.
Of course it could end up being 1000$


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

Amuro said:


> Notsureiftrolling.png



Wait they had games? Nah probably just tech demos.


Krory said:


> Nothing at all.
> 
> Gimme MGR.



I figured as much.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> so people how much is going to cost? 500+?



I wouldn't bet on anything under 450 to be honest. 1500 if you're unlucky enough to live in Austrailia.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't think they are going to have two Sku"s and $500-$550 imo

I guess a lot of people are willing to pay that for so call "next gen" that next gen will not pay my bills..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

Well nice to know next gen is going to be worse then this gen. Wii U, PS4, and xbox 720 are all going to be worse then Gen 7 consoles....

Well, maybe not Wii U, hard to get worse then Wii


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

mondayblues said:


> I guess the 8GB RAM will also change the rumored price of $450....


i can buy 8gb rams for  40 bucks or so. 
its nice for them to throw in ddr5 but the problem is, will ps4 utilize those  gddr5 or it wont have any difference compared to 3 ?


----------



## Amuro (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> Well nice to know next gen is going to be worse then this gen. Wii U, PS4, and xbox 720 are all going to be worse then Gen 7 consoles....



Next time you go to the future could you bring me back a copy of Man of Steel on Blu Ray? Cheers.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

Amuro said:


> Next time you go to the future could you bring me back a copy of Man of Steel on Blu Ray? Cheers.



it's just an extension of this gen, except worse because its more of the same

These new IPS you are seeing are the best you will get..

Soon there will be Watch Dogs 3 and then Gen 9 hits and a new ip comes....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am worried about the developers.. I dunno how many of them can afford this next gen. current gen killed a lot of them


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2013)

Who thinks game prices will go up?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Who thinks game prices will go up?



I do, $69.99.. we are going to hear a lot of people saying why.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Who thinks game prices will go up?


Prices won't go up, but microtransactions will be more and more prevalent and will feel more and more necessary.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Who thinks game prices will go up?



It's pretty inevitable.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah I can't wait for when I buy 60 dollar games and half the content is locked unless I pay 1 dollar for that sword or 5 bucks for that tank


----------



## Amuro (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I do, $69.99.. we are going to hear a lot of people saying why.



You can't honestly think they are going to try and take steps to cull used games then put the prices up. That's some truly retarded Faustian shit right there. Microtransactions are how they are going to get your dollars.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"@JimSterling Tell me, Jim, did you jacked off recently on Lara Croft? IMHO game characters dont need to be good-looking. Youre the problem."

Butthurt Cage fans are hilarious.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2013)

If games are $70 and Xbox still charges for Live... nothing will change for me.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> Yeah I can't wait for when I buy 60 dollar games and half the content is locked unless I pay 1 dollar for that sword or 5 bucks for that tank


You make it sound like this aint happening already


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Indie guys will be our saviors against the micro transaction monstrosities, but with the cost of AAA titles skyrocketing ever higher I get why publishers look for alternate means of income. Doesn't make it less gross.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Who thinks game prices will go up?



If they do, it won't be that bad. Games usually drop in price in the first couple of weeks lately. Not to mention the constant amount of deals different retailers have.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> "@JimSterling Tell me, Jim, did you jacked off recently on Lara Croft? IMHO game characters dont need to be good-looking. Youre the problem."
> 
> Butthurt Cage fans are hilarious.


These people act liek the fucking never saw a face model before, same shit was shown on PC couple of years ago, it hink it was Nvidia demonstration  so yeah, blew over all this graphic whore  fanboys away


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> Well nice to know next gen is going to be worse then this gen. Wii U, PS4, and xbox 720 are all going to be worse then Gen 7 consoles....
> 
> Well, maybe not Wii U, hard to get worse then Wii



Two Gamecubes duck taped together


----------



## Amuro (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe it's being British but the way the game industry is over here upping prices would be an hilariously stupid way to tank your brand new shiny console. Take how retailers are pricing WiiU games here lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2013)

*Not really excited as of yet (trailers, controller, etc....), but it might change later on this year once more details about the system is released.*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Amuro said:


> You can't honestly think they are going to try and take steps to cull used games then put the prices up. That's some truly retarded Faustian shit right there.



Well I believe is going up specially after EA comments:



> "We're much more focused now. We've got a core group of ten-to-fifteen titles," said Jorgensen.
> 
> "We'll stage those in terms of the transition and manage those costs through that. Our goal is to keep the cost increase for R&D under $100 million. And some of that will be in this year, some of that in '14, and some in our fiscal year '15."
> 
> While $100 million isn't exactly spare change, it's a far cry from the price tag that might have been expected for the level of detail some early demos of next-gen software have shown.



They are trying to keep it under $100 million but can they?

remember the cost of making games are going up with this jump. More than people think.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2013)

Personally, I hate that fucking controller.

If M$ change the controller, I'm done.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Indie guys will be our saviors against the micro transaction monstrosities, but with the cost of AAA titles skyrocketing ever higher I get why publishers look for alternate means of income. Doesn't make it less gross.



Just as the current reigning king of indie games - Thatgamecompany - is embracing microtransactions.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I do, $69.99.. we are going to hear a lot of people saying why.




$69.99 takes me back to the SNES days when some of their games were that exact price.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am worried about the developers.. I dunno how many of them can afford this next gen. current gen killed a lot of them



I expect to see many flock to wii U if  that  is the case.
So did the games look like wii U games?


----------



## Amuro (Feb 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I expect to see many flock to wii U if  that  is the case.
> So did the games look like wii U games?



Maybe if you duck taped six together you'd get that result.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> $69.99 takes me back to the SNES days when some of their games were that exact price.


Yeah but gaming back then was a delicacy , not our daily life :/


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

> At tonight's event we were offered a brief overview of the PlayStation 4's powerful new hardware and a few quick glimpses at its new peripherals, the DualShock 4 and Eye. Now, the company has released additional information about the console's internals and more detail about the controller and new camera.
> 
> Sony has confirmed that the PlayStation 4 will be powered by a custom 8-core AMD "Jaguar" x86-64 with integrated graphics APU and "next-generation" AMD Radeon graphics processor capable of driving 1.84 teraflops. As detailed at the event, it will come paired with 8GB of dedicated GDDR5 memory, making it competitive with most gaming-focused PCs on the market. As expected, the system will ship with a Blu-ray drive, built-in 80.211 b/g/n Wi-Fi, Bluetooth 2.1, as well as HDMI, Analog-AV, and optical digital output. Sony is giving I/O options a boost with the inclusion of USB 3.0 ports and a mysteriously vague "AUX" port. Each system will ship a "Mono Headset" for cross-game chat and other social features.
> 
> ...



Oh look, they're doing what Dreamcast did.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't think they are going to have two Sku"s and $500-$550 imo
> 
> I guess a lot of people are willing to pay that for so call "next gen" that next gen will not pay my bills..



for that cost it better feed my household.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Fucking Nintendo, Nintendo direct at 6AM.. bitches..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

Nintendo the savior of the industry....with 3DS...

Srsly tho, im switching to handhelds...


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't think I've wanted a 3DS more than I do now after having watched that.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> Oh look, they're doing what Dreamcast did.




Maybe with the LED we can _finally_ move away from strawberry jam screens of death.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2013)

I need to get back to my 3DS. Maybe after Revengeance and when I'm not playing Gears Judgment.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

Wait, the next ND is at 6 AM tomorrow? I know it's Japan exclusive, but I didn't expect it so out of the blue like that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Since Thatgamecompany is going all hip and edgy now I bet they will love all that motion sensor and social stuff.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

why would anyone feel happy that their eye motion shit  won over kinect sensors ?
Is that suppose to be counted as victory vs current gen console ?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

6 things that went wrong with ps4 reveal


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 20, 2013)

well current games are 20-40$ extra spending on how much dlc


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

As I said before, despite how much we hate Kinect here it did sell embarrassingly well. So for some people, yeah. It is a big deal.

The Move? Not so much.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Wait, the next ND is at 6 AM tomorrow? I know it's Japan exclusive, but I didn't expect it so out of the blue like that.



Yes 6 Am est.. I guess Nintendo didn't want to steel Sony Thunder earlier today.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> 6 things that went wrong with ps4 reveal



Not Microsoft fanboys, goes on to say PSN is worse than Live in every way possible. 

Rest of the points are stupid. PC's are dead lol jesus. Expecting a date and price before E3 is ridiculous. It's fucking February.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2013)

Death kun you haven't responded to my effing post on your effing profile yet.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Death kun you haven't responded to my effing post on your effing profile yet.



I got caught up in other things.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Fuck this Nintendo Direct. I am going to watch the re run. Tomorrow it is all about MH3U demo.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> 6 things that went wrong with ps4 reveal


While i agree with some of the points  most of them where retarded, we never expected an actual release date before e3, Sony has to keep some trump cards for themselves and to reveal them too soon . I agree that PSn could use some new features but its as bad as the article make it sound .
I agree for the length they showed few things, and the focus on socializing stuff  was boring for me.


When did they confirmed that Ps3 games wont be compatible , was that assumed due to cloud system they said ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Fuck this Nintendo Direct. I am going to watch the re run. Tomorrow it is all about MH3U demo.


??? Nintendo direct, what , did i miss something ?


----------



## Shrimp (Feb 20, 2013)

^ They confirmed it, they are not using CELL anymore.
Disappointing conference overall, nice start though


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I got caught up in other things.



Well U better get it done quick or else.....

Typing in NF on my 3DS browser can take so much work..... 

Hello INU!!! What do you think of the graphical difference on the PS4 compared to the PS3 as shown today?


----------



## Amuro (Feb 20, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> When did they confirmed that Ps3 games wont be compatible , was that assumed due to cloud system they said ?



It's not possible with the system they are running. They are trying to negate the effect with Gaikai but how that will work out i have no idea. 

If it's possible to implement some kind of system where you putting a PS3 disc in the PS4 ties that game to the system or your account that would be great because fuck re-buying games you have sitting 2 feet away from you're PS4.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

**Platinum Games*

*Grasshopper Manufacture*

*CyberConnect*

*CD Projekt Red*

*Dimps*

*Double fine**

**Atlus**

And much more.

Mui fucking bueno.

I can't wait until they actually show the fucking games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> ??? Nintendo direct, what , did i miss something ?



a Japanese only direct tomorrow morning. Third parties focus "3DS"


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Amuro said:


> It's not possible with the system they are running. They are trying to negate the effect with Gaikai but how that will work out i have no idea.
> 
> If it's possible to implement some kind of system where you putting a PS3 disc in the PS4 ties that game to the system or your account that would be great because fuck re-buying games you have sitting 2 feet away from you're PS4.


Hmm, couldnt they just patch the  ps3 and older games  to make it compatible with ps4 ? like m$ did with their xbox 1 games?
Im pretty sure they could the same way when some of the games like byonetta got ported to ps3, make a patch that changes some stuff,it would also require the game to be installed in the hdd if that helps, if ps4 will feature this.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 20, 2013)

meh most of these sites are just trying to get hits. Let what you saw with your own eyes at the conference be the deciding factor. All this other info is BS and jibbs to me. Now E3 is the next stop


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2013)

Still buzzing from the watch dogs demo. Want that game badly.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Is anyone really surprised by this third party stuff?

As if devs saw the PS4 and went, "Nope. Not making games for that."

This is just idiotic.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Hello INU!!! What do you think of the graphical difference on the PS4 compared to the PS3 as shown today?







*Boom*

Gotta say even for a launch title based primarily off of Killzone 3's engine, shit STILL looks superior to Crysis 3.

I guess that's what 8GB(!) of fucking ram will do. Sony, didn't let me down  Now continue not letting me down by springing some DRM shit last moment


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

EXPLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSIONS


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Kill Zone whatever and the racing car game were meh


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Im actually surprised how the hell Chris Metzen acted to try to appeal to console  fans ,but, i understand its marketing and all.

I think most of developers where afraid thanks to Cell era that ps3 brought to them and they probably waited to get more info about ps3 and how the architecture will work ( even tho they knew Sony wont use cell anymore) . Its a safe bet from them,but then again,didn't the same thing happen with current gen announcements ?


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Vault said:


> Still buzzing from the watch dogs demo. Want that game badly.



It's easily one of the most potentially awesome new IPs that we've had in a while.  Only Cyberpunk 2077 is the only game that I am looking forward to more than Watch Dogs.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Boom*
> 
> Gotta say even for a launch title based primarily off of Killzone 3's engine, shit STILL looks superior to Crysis 3.
> 
> I guess that's what 8GB(!) of fucking ram will do. Sony, didn't let me down  Now continue not letting me down by springing on some DRM shit last moment


You mean a game that's not out for like 9 months or more looks better than a game that is out? 

Crysis 3 looks fucking GREAT for a game that is actually out.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

Watch Dogs is going to be really short, like 8 hours long.....

Like Uncharted and shit, I fucking hate short games


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2013)

The Witness's explanation was more interesting than most of the demos and trailers, including its own.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

With 8gb of ram, Sony won't have to worry about graphical fidelity for many years. They could probably go on a literal 10 year cycle with this kind of upgrade.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Fraust said:


> The Witness's explanation was more interesting than most of the demos and trailers, including its own.


If The Witness is on par with Braid, it will be the game of the generation already. Sucks to start the generation with a show stopper


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I guess that's what 8GB(!) of fucking ram will do. Sony, didn't let me down  Now continue not letting me down by springing some DRM shit last moment



I don't even think that this was made with 8GBs of GDDR5 RAM in mind...this is likely only a recent change made by Sony.  This games/tech demos should have been designed with 4 GBs of GDDR5 in mind.  Probably.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> You mean a game that's not out for like 9 months or more looks better than a game that is out?
> 
> Crysis 3 looks fucking GREAT for a game that is actually out.



I was mostly responding to Yearli's bullshit claim that "nothing will come close to surpassing Crysis 3 for atleast 2 years". Yeah, try 2 days after launch


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> You mean a game that's not out for like 9 months or more looks better than a game that is out?
> 
> Crysis 3 looks fucking GREAT for a game that is actually out.


Call me blind but i actually think that Crysis 3 on PC looks better than Killzone, dunno.



Solaris said:


> I don't even think that this was made with 8GBs of GDDR5 RAM in mind...this is likely only a recent change made by Sony.  This games/tech demos should have been designed with 4 GBs of GDDR5 in mind.  Probably.


I actually think besides knack most if not all of the demos are running on PC  mainly due to this recent change of ram


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> With 8gb of ram, Sony won't have to worry about graphical fidelity for many years. They could probably go on a literal 10 year cycle with this kind of upgrade.


Ok, RAM doesn't mean infinite graphics or something...


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm not sure many people know what RAM is or does...


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Wait... if the CPU is x86 does that mean games only use 4GB of ram? they would have a work around for that... right?

edit: If it was 8GB of GPU RAM we'd be talking


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Call me blind but i actually think that Crysis 3 on PC looks better than Killzone, dunno.
> 
> 
> I actually think besides knack most if not all of the demos are running on PC  mainly due to this recent change of ram



I'll need a really high rez version of the Killzone trailer to compare to Crysis before I make any comparisons. 

PS4 should still be able to run those games even with the change in ram.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

"so, uh. how pissed are you going to be when your ps3 psn games don't work on your PS4? you know. assuming that's a thing."

Oh, Arthur...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Ok, ram doesn't mean infinite graphics or something...



high resolution textures can hide many things considering how many games were actually ram limited by PS3/360 instead of GPU/CPU limited in the later stages of this gen. Combined with how good graphics are going to be already, any further jumps technologically that arent absolutely astronomical in size are probably not going to perceived as significant.

Diminishing returns my friends 

That's what i meant

I mean if SE can actually get Agni's Philosophy level graphics from a full game like they said on PS4, that's basically emulating Visual Works right there. *Their own CG studio that takes months to actually create movies for CG cutscenes.* Like..what else is there that needs to be done?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Also, not to defend CryTek's CEO since I think he should be burned in effigy, but if the Sony change to 8GB RAM was that recent he might not have known about it when he made his comments.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> With 8gb of ram, Sony won't have to worry about graphical fidelity for many years. They could probably go on a literal 10 year cycle with this kind of upgrade.



That still depends how the PS4 will sell though, but i'm sure it will do pretty good at launch if Kotaku's article & anti-consumer DRM stays the hell away from the console. 

BTW Mun, strickley asking you this. But do you think Nintendo would've been also able to pull of an 8GB/GDDR5 on their console as well without tearing themselves apart significantly? Or is their structure in comparison to Sony's too much for them to handle that?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Wait... if the CPU is x86 does that mean games only use 4GB of ram? they would have a work around for that... right?
> 
> edit: If it was 8GB of GPU RAM we'd be talking


PAE and 64-bit systems can address up to the full address space of the x86 processor so i dotn see the problem there.




Krory said:


> I'm not sure many people know what RAM is or does...


  I think most of people are confused due to GDDR5 XD 




Solaris said:


> I'll need a really high rez version of the Killzone trailer to compare to Crysis before I make any comparisons.
> 
> PS4 should still be able to run those games even with the change in ram.



True, and as we know from the previous launches first game son new made consoles never utilize the consoles capabilities to max , or even half of it tbh , when it comes to graphics at least.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

^ Hey, if Killzone 4 is taking advantage of only a fraction of the PS4's potential power, i'd be more then happy. We already know it is though considering that they are only using modified KZ3 pipelines in order to make launch date.

So things built from scratch for this hardware is gonna look vastly better.

Like Halo 3 to Halo Reach/4.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> Also, not to defend CryTek's CEO since I think he should be burned in effigy, but if the Sony change to 8GB RAM was that recent he might not have known about it when he made his comments.



Surely they wouldn't have changed something so major in the last three weeks. I'm not hip to the in's and out's of production but changing features that can change your whole design when it's supposed to ship the same year sounds crazy.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2013)

If graphics affect game length, then fuck it, give me PS1 polygons. I'm tired of 10 hour games. Shit, MGR is like 4 hours. If I weren't an achievement whore...

Please, Square, release a 40+ hour game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> BTW Mun, strickley asking you this. But do you think Nintendo would've been also able to pull of an 8GB/GDDR5 on their console as well without tearing themselves apart significantly? Or is their structure in comparison to Sony's too much for them to handle that?



No they would not have. They barely have enough room in their budget priorities for 2gb of DDR3(the slowest kind of ddr3 to boot). Its out of the question unfortunately


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

Fuck man, still pissed off about not getting the 10 dollars on psn

Like fuck you sony


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Amuro said:


> Surely they wouldn't have changed something so major in the last three weeks.



Well, we knew a few weeks ago that Sony was trying to get 8GBs of GDDR5 RAM so this suggests a somewhat recent change unless the person who broke us the news of Sony's desire was reporting rather old information.  I mean, Sony likely was aiming for 8GBs for a while but at the very least the decision should be recent.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Amuro said:


> Surely they wouldn't have changed something so major in the last three weeks. I'm not hip to the in's and out's of production but changing features that can change your whole design when it's supposed to ship the same year sounds crazy.



It is crazy but it's what a LOT of journalists are saying happened because everyone is pretty slack-jawed shocked at the prospect. All signs point to it being a last-minute decision.

That's why they're saying they didn't even SHOW the console - because it has to be redesigned because of the last minute decision.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes i have to admit i'm pretty shocked. I said it would be impossible beforehand, and they would be lucky to even get 6(although i didn't think that would happen either).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Fucking Nintendo, Nintendo direct at 6AM.. bitches..



Ehh japan what can you do.


Death-kun said:


> Wait, the next ND is at 6 AM tomorrow? I know it's Japan exclusive, but I didn't expect it so out of the blue like that.



Someone get a recording of it 


Deathbringerpt said:


> **Platinum Games*
> 
> *Grasshopper Manufacture*
> 
> ...



*7 years later*
STILL NO GAMES! 


Goova said:


> Watch Dogs is going to be really short, like 8 hours long.....
> 
> Like Uncharted and shit, I fucking hate short games



More like 5-6 hours. 


Krory said:


> I'm not sure many people know what RAM is or does...



RAM is uh it's like some kind of goat right? 


Inuhanyou said:


> high resolution textures can hide many things considering how many games were actually ram limited by PS3/360 instead of GPU/CPU limited in the later stages of this gen. Combined with how good graphics are going to be already, any further jumps technologically that arent absolutely astronomical in size are probably not going to perceived as significant.
> 
> Diminishing returns my friends
> 
> ...



Don't expect such a game to work well
Along with Diminishing returns comes with the uncanny valley.
Games will look more real, but won't act like it.
We are hitting that point now. I would take Okami ps2 over what has been shown easily.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> No they would not have. They barely have enough room in their budget priorities for 2gb of DDR3(the slowest kind of ddr3 to boot). Its out of the question unfortunately



Damn. 

Why do i get the feeling that tons off crows have flocked to my mouth after your speculation of "current gen" for Nintendo was right on the mark.....


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Fraust said:


> If graphics affect game length, then fuck it, give me PS1 polygons. I'm tired of 10 hour games. Shit, MGR is like 4 hours. If I weren't an achievement whore...
> 
> Please, Square, release a 40+ hour game.


Not every game needs to be 40 hours. Final Fantasy Craystal Fucalek Whatever will always be a lengthy game, but fucking... how awful would a 40 hour Call of Duty game be?


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Not every game needs to be 40 hours. Final Fantasy Craystal Fucalek Whatever will always be a lengthy game, but fucking... how awful would a 40 hour Call of Duty game be?



40 hour CoD game...that's just torture.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> It is crazy but it's what a LOT of journalists are saying happened because everyone is pretty slack-jawed shocked at the prospect. All signs point to it being a last-minute decision.
> 
> That's why they're saying they didn't even SHOW the console - because it has to be redesigned because of the last minute decision.



Yeah reading about apparently some Sony devs didn't even know lol man that is crazy. 

I love new console releases so much drama and hype. Can't believe we're getting 8GB of GDDR5.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Not every game needs to be 40 hours. Final Fantasy Craystal Fucalek Whatever will always be a lengthy game, but fucking... how awful would a 40 hour Call of Duty game be?



That's why he asked Square to and not Activision, I presume.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> That's why he asked Square to and not Activision, I presume.


Square still makes long ass RPGs. Whats the problem?


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Now the ball is in Microsoft's court and I'm eagerly waiting to see how it will respond.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

But they haven't made a GOOD one in probably about a decade.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Now the ball is in Microsoft's court and I'm eagerly waiting to see how it will respond.



A train wreck. They'll jump the gun because Sony "upped the ante" by showing virtually nothing.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> That's why he asked Square to and not Activision, I presume.



I can always count on Krory to understand.

Shooters should never be 40 hours, unless they're open world/RPG (Mass Effect is basically a shooter).

I would've liked DmC to be longer. MGR to be longer (gameplay wise, story could have been nonexistent). Games like Prototype or Saints Row 3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Don't expect such a game to work well
> Along with Diminishing returns comes with the uncanny valley.
> Games will look more real, but won't act like it.
> We are hitting that point now. I would take Okami ps2 over what has been shown easily.



On this point i have this link



With Luminous apparently SE is going super hard on attempting to destroy any kind of uncanny valley oddities through things like full mocap, extreme research into basic physics ect, although they will obviously always exist in some form.

I think we may as a result of games getting better, see more of a push to equalize the balance.

As for Okami. I like art style as much as the next guy, but if a game looks good to me a game looks good. It doesn't matter which way IMO 

Whether that's watercolor pastel with vibrancy or the sweat coming off of some guy's nose molded with advanced skin shaders and tessellation, its all the same shit to me


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Wait... there's no Start button on this new controller?!

This conference was a train wreck.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> 40 hour CoD game...that's just torture.



They could design it with that in mind show how war really is.
Hey how many bullets you got? 300? That's probably not enough to fight off the hundreds of people at once 
Which has happened before mind you.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Wait... there's no Start button on this new controller?!
> 
> This conference was a train wreck.




Touch pad could replicate start and select or maybe Options takes over from them.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

The leak design showed two very small square buttons on either side of the screen. I assumed those were start and select.

Didn't take notice if they were on the one actually shown at the event.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Damn.
> 
> Why do i get the feeling that tons off crows have flocked to my mouth after your speculation of "current gen" for Nintendo was right on the mark.....



Its not anything to be embarrassed about  Nintendo has their priorities and Sony has theirs. We can only hope that both approaches work out for them for the health of the industry.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> A train wreck. They'll jump the gun because Sony "upped the ante" by showing virtually nothing.



We will be inundated with Kinnect crap.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> The leak design showed two very small square buttons on either side of the screen. I assumed those were start and select.
> 
> Didn't take notice if they were on the one actually shown at the event.



One of them is Share the other is Options.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2013)

The new 'Killzone' looks utterly fantastic in terms of graphics and art design. Fucking stoked for that game.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

> While some argue the PlayStation 4 reveal event wasn't as full of megaton announcements as it should have been, many glossed over one important and startling bit of news -- Ninja Theory's Tameem Antoniades has hacked off the hair upon which Dante's locks from DmC: Devil May Cry were based.
> 
> An effort to distance comparisons between Dante and he? A chance to escape the critique of those who blame him for Dante's stylistic overhaul? His personal tribute to Richard O'Brien? Whatever the reason, one thing is clear -- this was the biggest story of Sony's event, and only Destructoid has the brass ones to bring you this sizzling journalism.
> 
> ...



Loling so hard.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> We will be inundated with Kinnect crap.



Hey, it sells.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> But they haven't made a GOOD one in probably about a decade.



FF12, FFTA, FFTA2, FFCC, KH, KH2, SO3, SO4, KH portables, TWEWY, Deus Ex:HR, FF type-o, DQ games....

Go die


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> On this point i have this link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can't do it.
If I start pushing around an NPC for fun or he doesn't react when I stand there and look at him for 5 minutes it's not going to work.
All they can do is fake it as soon as you actually look things go wrong.
One of the things I loved about Okami is that you could fuck with EVERYTHING AND EVERYONE. It was amazing beating the shit out of small children.


Fraust said:


> I can always count on Krory to understand.
> 
> Shooters should never be 40 hours, unless they're open world/RPG (Mass Effect is basically a shooter).
> 
> I would've liked DmC to be longer. MGR to be longer (gameplay wise, story could have been nonexistent). Games like Prototype or Saints Row 3.


No need to shove that much story in a series with over 4+ hours of cutscene and codec and item ex-positioning in one game. Action games can't be too long.
Games like Prototype? I hope not.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2013)

Nothing like drawing the same picture with more colors and different shades.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Square Enix didn't make Deus Ex. Eidos did. Eidos, thankfully, is one of the few devs unscathed by greedy first-party owners. It'd be like saying 2K makes BioShock - Irrational Games does.

Only other good one you mentioned was FF12 which was still eight years ago almost.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

NO START BUTTON ITS THE END OF AN ERA



Them triggers are fixed  Finally Sony.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> FF12, FFTA, FFTA2, FFCC, KH, KH2, SO3, SO4, KH portables, TWEWY, Deus Ex:HR, FF type-o, DQ games....
> 
> Go die



Deus Ex lol apart from the fact they didn't make that you negate your point by listing Kingdom Hearts as a positive.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> FF12, FFTA, FFTA2, FFCC, KH, KH2, SO3, SO4, KH portables, TWEWY, Deus Ex:HR, FF type-o, DQ games....
> 
> Go die



SO4?

It's a shame that nothing comes close to Lost Odyssey, though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its not anything to be embarrassed about  Nintendo has their priorities and Sony has theirs. We can only hope that both approaches work out for them for the health of the industry.



Well yeah, but........Do'h alright i guess.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> The new 'Killzone' looks utterly fantastic in terms of graphics and art design. Fucking stoked for that game.



For a second I didn't believe that it will Killzone because of how different it looked from the bit of Killzone 2 that I played.  The futuristic design was simply lovely and really complimented by the impressive visuals.



Krory said:


> Hey, it sells.



I bet that Microsoft's stock holders will be pleased with all that Kinect stuff.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Those triggers look almost as bad as the ones on the Razer Onza.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

God, Slowtaku is so fucking stupid.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> Square Enix didn't make Deus Ex. Eidos did. Eidos, thankfully, is one of the few devs unscathed by greedy first-party owners. It'd be like saying 2K makes BioShock - Irrational Games does.
> 
> Only other good one you mentioned was FF12 which was still eight years ago almost.


Eidos = Square
Square = Eidos

Get over it buddy. They got bought. Luckily it seems they have autonomy and stuff.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

It's still published by Sqeenix....They are partly responsible..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> NO START BUTTON ITS THE END OF AN ERA
> 
> 
> Them triggers are fixed  Finally Sony.



It will be a touch start button clearly.


Goova said:


> FF12, FFTA, FFTA2, FFCC, KH, KH2, SO3, SO4, KH portables, TWEWY, Deus Ex:HR, FF type-o, DQ games....
> 
> Go die



Pfft most of those are just published.
FF12 is an agreeable game its just... 13 wrecked it so hard.
SO so soso hard.
Twewy while good  just really isn't that long.
And I say that after doing every single thing and mastering it by beating the extra boss on ultimate. Not bad for a GBA game turned DS.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 20, 2013)

Seeing that Capcom game or as i like to call it Dragons Souls Dogma makes me wish that somehow Souls II goes cross gen. Would be nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

You guys suck at srpgs or something?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Eidos = Square
> Square = Eidos
> 
> Get over it buddy. They got bought. Luckily it seems they have autonomy and stuff.



So you would say that Sony makes Uncharted?

No wonder nobody has ever heard of Naughty Dog...


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris said:


> For a second I didn't believe that it will Killzone because of how different it looked from the bit of Killzone 2 that I played.  The futuristic design was simply lovely and really complimented by the impressive visuals.



Agreed.

Adding sleek, vibrant and saturated colors--as well as the expanding 'world building' designs--thanks in large part to improved graphical content--really makes that game look incredibly fantastic and fun. It's definitely a huge step up for the franchise in terms of its art design.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Eidos = Square
> Square = Eidos



Not by a fucking long shot. All the paperwork in the world couldn't make Eidos a more different game developer from SE. Just like you should give credit to Retro rather than Nintendo for the Prime series. First party doesn't change the fact of who developed the actual game and who just did the lightweight.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> So you would say that Sony makes Uncharted?
> 
> No wonder nobody has ever heard of Naughty Dog...


Sony publishes and ND develops.

SE publishes and Eidos (Montreal) develops in the case of DE:HR.

Not complicated.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Sony publishes and ND develops.
> 
> SE publishes and Eidos (Montreal) develops in the case of DE:HR.
> 
> Not complicated.



Make up your mind.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder what people expecting from PS4 since i hear a lot of people are disappointed on other forums. Like what are you expecting? Number one..these are launch titles, a lot of them, and many are also tech demos which are usually surpassed during the gen. Number two, everyone has been saying that next gen is just going to be current gen but much more. There is no jump to programmable shaders this time or anything like that. This has been said years before PS4 debuted.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I wonder what people expecting from PS4 since i hear a lot of people are disappointed on the net. Like what are you expecting? Everyone has been saying that next gen is just going to be current gen but much more. There is no jump to programmable shaders this time or anything like that. This has been said years before PS4 came out.



Um, the games.....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Like what are you expecting?



What are you expecting from the average braindead, short term memory gamer? Everyone knows that the console business is becoming a parody of itself and that each conference that any company makes about its console is a joke.

Same old, same old. I'm just here for the ride and the laughs. Because it's only becoming worse. If there's good games on the side, the better.



Goova said:


> Um, the games.....



Because Nintendo (and Microsoft soon enough) sure did presented a shit load of games when they first announced their console.

Because this Square Enix crap where the Final Fantasy suit came and said "WE MAKE ZA FINAR FANTASY. BYE NOW" bullshit wasn't any different from Iwata saying WE PRAN TO MAKE SMASHU BROZERS FOR WIIU. WE DIDN EVEN STARTU YET.

It's the typical modern gaming hype train where they show available mediocrity and just tease the shit that everybody wants for the foreseeable future.

It's.all.the.same.shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> So you would say that Sony makes Uncharted?
> 
> No wonder nobody has ever heard of Naughty Dog...



Some people would say they do.
Just like the same people would say Square makes Star ocean for some stupid reason.


Krory said:


> Make up your mind.



hurr durr publishing is the same thing as making a game hurr durr. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> Um, the games.....



This event wasn't for the games though, but showcasing the console(even though ironically the console wasn't shown). We'll get more games at E3. I hear people complaining about Killzone, but again, its using a majority of rendering pipleines from the PS3 engine, and number two, what would anyone expect out of killzone anyway? Its been the same since the first killzone. You shoot dudes wearing orange goggles and shoot some more of them. hardly evolutionary stuff.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> Make up your mind.


So then we agree? =\ BORING.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I wonder what people expecting from PS4 since i hear a lot of people are disappointed on other forums. Like what are you expecting? Number one..these are launch titles, a lot of them, and many are also tech demos which are usually surpassed during the gen. Number two, everyone has been saying that next gen is just going to be current gen but much more. There is no jump to programmable shaders this time or anything like that. This has been said years before PS4 debuted.



It's kind of like their E3 event when one of their shown games was inFAMOUS 2 which came out on THAT DAY.

They showed off two games everyone basically already knew would be on their console surprising no one (one of which we've known about for half a year and another one where they showed nothing new, really), an old tech-demo, and an underwhelming port that feels like a cop-out.

They showed some good stuff but a lot of the whole thing seemed very lazy. Then I imagine a lot of people could care less about linking up with Facebook or Move support or the Vita.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> So then we agree? =\ BORING.



I can't tell, you've changed your view already so I can't keep up with you.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> This event wasn't for the games though, but showcasing the console(even though ironically the console wasn't shown). We'll get more games at E3. I hear people complaining about Killzone, but again, its using a majority of rendering pipleines from the PS3 engine, and number two, what would anyone expect out of killzone anyway? Its been the same since the first killzone. You shoot dudes wearing orange goggles and shoot some more of them. hardly evolutionary stuff.



I don't know there are people defending this paltry shit....

THe games sucked, bottom line..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 21, 2013)

> Number two, everyone has been saying that next gen is just going to be current gen but much more. There is no jump to programmable shaders this time or anything like that. This has been said years before PS4 debuted.



Are you implying said-argument is possibly valid?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> This event wasn't for the games though, but showcasing the console(even though ironically the console wasn't shown). We'll get more games at E3. I hear people complaining about Killzone, but again, its using a majority of rendering pipleines from the PS3 engine, and number two, what would anyone expect out of killzone anyway? Its been the same since the first killzone. You shoot dudes wearing orange goggles and shoot some more of them. hardly evolutionary stuff.



I can't wait for 3d mario


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I wonder what people expecting from PS4 since i hear a lot of people are disappointed on other forums. Like what are you expecting? Number one..these are launch titles, a lot of them, and many are also tech demos which are usually surpassed during the gen. Number two, everyone has been saying that next gen is just going to be current gen but much more. There is no jump to programmable shaders this time or anything like that. This has been said years before PS4 debuted.


There is really no winning. It is the internet. You might win if you are Nintendo and you reveal a trifecta of !good! Mario, Zelda, and Metroid titles or something, but other than that Sony and Microsoft just lose no matter what to the "core".

I'll just love loving things.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

Which games though Goova? I thought Watch Dogs was pretty well received at E3. KZ4 is not a system seller, but its a hardcore title. What else did we even get that wasn't just a tech demo or a CG trailer?


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 21, 2013)

Not itching to get a PS4 till they release KH3


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 21, 2013)

Krory said:


> I can't tell, you've changed your view already so I can't keep up with you.


Twas the internet's misunderstandings. Nothing more. Tis best to move on, love.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> There is really no winning. It is the internet. You might win if you are Nintendo and you reveal a trifecta of !good! Mario, Zelda, and Metroid titles or something, but other than that Sony and Microsoft just lose no matter what to the "core".
> 
> I'll just love loving things.



Reliability is great isn't it?
Just keep at it, keep punching.



Asa-Kun said:


> Are you implying said-argument is possibly valid?



It's more than likely.
We will be seeing the real reason there hasn't been new consoles for so long.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Are you implying said-argument is possibly valid?



Think you might have misinterpreted my statement  By "everyone has been saying" i meant "we've all been saying for a while". Meaning its not supposed to be a surprise.

Yes it is valid, i've been making that point for a while. Not to expect the jump to UE3. The first fully programmable shader engine on console i believe. Outside of ID engine for Doom 3 and Riddick that is


----------



## Amuro (Feb 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Which games though? I thought Watch Dogs was pretty well received at E3. KZ4 is not a system seller, but its a hardcore title. What else did we even get that wasn't just a tech demo or a CG trailer?



Only other thing was Knack. Pretty similar to the Clank sections in R&C i thought.

Best thing i got out of the announcement was streaming PS4 games to the Vita. Can't wait to play some Ground Zeroes on a handheld. 



Stumpy said:


> There is really no winning. It is the internet. You might win if you are Nintendo and you reveal a trifecta of !good! Mario, Zelda, and Metroid titles or something, but other than that Sony and Microsoft just lose no matter what to the "core".
> 
> I'll just love loving things.



You're not alone my friend.


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Adding sleek, vibrant and saturated colors--as well as the expanding 'world building' designs--thanks in large part to improved graphical content--really makes that game look incredibly fantastic and fun. It's definitely a huge step up for the franchise in terms of its art design.



Here's to hoping that we will get more visually gorgeous sci-fi games.  Also, I really liked how all these trailers/tech demos give us a solid baseline of what we can expect from Cyberpunk 2077 at the very least.   We already have the trailer whose visuals are what CD Projekt is aiming for but its nice to see that such a thing might be possible on consoles or that we can at least get close to it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

Whenever i look at this list, i just start drooling at what Arc system works or Cyber Connect 2 could do on PS4.

4K BlazBlue?  Super extremely anime style Naruto game? Tekken that looks like Blood Vengeance?


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm just sayin, this console will kind of suck for the launch and a year after...

This thing will be worth owning after a year or two, but by then....Super smash brothers 4, 3d mario, zelda, retro game, X, SMT x FE, etc and so much more....

Xbox for all i know could stop existing. Xbox will only have some of the ps4's third party games, halo and gears 13...


----------



## axellover2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rest Easy


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 21, 2013)

*Sony to Eurogamer: PlayStation 4 will not block used games*



We're safe.....


----------



## Amuro (Feb 21, 2013)

Maybe it's just me but i find it sexist to push woman onto the stage if they are not needed just to appease a certain group. It's not like they had fucking cheerleaders or booth babes on stage. I'm sure if one of the games lead designers or directors was a woman she'd be on stage talking about.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

If Cyber punk does something good something unexpected and gains massive success because of it.
I expect some kind of changes 
Games need to be streamlined LESS in interaction, like MGRising.
We need variety for fucks sake.
Sony:Hey Naughty Dog we need you to make a game
Naughty Dog: It isn't another Uncharted game is it?
Sony: Hey how did you guess?
Naughty Dog: GOD DAMMIT!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Sony to Eurogamer: PlayStation 4 will not block used games*
> 
> 
> 
> We're safe.....



Whelp, fuck it. I'm buying a PS4.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Whelp, fuck it. I'm buying a PS4.



Haha now i just need region free confirmation and the saving shall begin.



lol


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2013)

axellover2 said:


> Rest Easy



That's bound to be a relief for many.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Whelp, fuck it. I'm buying a PS4.



It isn't nice to lie to yourself. 
Used games can be played sure... But only used ps4 games


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

Well yeah..considering its not BC. Although i do expect it to be PS1 BC. The internals of PS1 are pretty easy to emulate. Heck my 13 year old computer with 30gb of harddrive space and 512mb of memory can run ps1 games easily


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 21, 2013)

It's pretty much a given that I buy non Nintendo systems when they drop their prices a few times. Perhaps that's why I try to be excited no matter what at these things 


Inuhanyou said:


> Well yeah..considering its not BC. Although i do expect it to be PS1 BC. The internals of PS1 are pretty easy to emulate. Heck my 13 year old computer with 30gb of harddrive space and 512mb of memory can run ps1 games easily


My Android phone runs PS1 games lol. It's ridiculous.

edit: Wait your * 13 year old PC*? That's more impressive than my modern phone.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

We all joked but did anyone honestly expect Sony to block used games?


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 21, 2013)

The main thing I want to know now is the price.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

Not me really. Nor the always online shit. I always thought Microsoft was going to do it(as long as we heard the rumors anyway, didn't like it one bit), never thought Sony was ever pushing for it. But i thought that Sony might be pressured to do it because Microsoft had the industry's ear with moneyhats or some shit


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 21, 2013)

Krory said:


> We all joked but did anyone honestly expect Sony to block used games?


It seemed to bold too soon. Gamestop is too powerful and too important.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Here's to hoping that we will get more visually gorgeous sci-fi games.  Also, I really liked how all these trailers/tech demos give us a solid baseline of what we can expect from Cyberpunk 2077 at the very least.   We already have the trailer whose visuals are what CD Projekt is aiming for but its nice to see that such a thing might be possible on consoles or that we can at least get close to it.



If 'Cyberpunk' looks anywhere near *this* good, I will be MORE than satisfied:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 21, 2013)

Is the PS4 backwards compatible?

I didn't think the used game ban would happen. Cause who would pull the trigger and say F U buy our games New to their audience?


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

I think it was Arthur Gies that pointed out, it would damage the business relationships they have with GameStop.

And as arrogant as everyone is, I don't think GameStop's numbers are inaccurate when they said about 60% of people would not buy next gen if it happened.

These companies aren't _that_ stupid.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

In particular, gamestop brings in over a billion dollars a year into the industry in new game sales revenue. That doesn't go into their pockets, they keep a cut from used game sales only. They pump that billion in through used game trade ins toward new games and other initiatives. They are very important to the industry.


Being a launch title, i wonder if KZ4 is 1080p?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 21, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> If 'Cyberpunk' looks anywhere near *this* good, I will be MORE than satisfied:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Hah. Cyberpunk will surpass that easily. This is just the beginning of the generation guys. Think back to the early Xbox 360 and PS3 games compared to stuff like Uncharted 3 and Halo 4. No fucking contest.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

I compare Killzone 4 to fucking Call of Duty 2 on 360  

They are both the same in that they are cross over titles, and in that they aren't even showing what is really possible. Hell COD2 didn't even have programmable shaders.

I can see that KZ4 is definitely heavily leaning on its KZ3 engine roots. Maybe a more apt comparison would be Halo 3...or Resistance 1.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 21, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Hah. Cyberpunk will surpass that easily. This is just the beginning of the generation guys. Think back to the early Xbox 360 and PS3 games compared to stuff like Uncharted 3 and Halo 4. No fucking contest.



I hope you're right, my man.

I mean, obviously the graphics will continue to evolve with the console, but like I said, if 'Cyberpunk' looks anywhere near that good I will be BEYOND stoked.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Hah. Cyberpunk will surpass that easily. This is just the beginning of the generation guys. Think back to the early Xbox 360 and PS3 games compared to stuff like Uncharted 3 and Halo 4. No fucking contest.



Enchanted Arms. Perfect Dark.

If these games are relative to those, we'll be playing live action movies by 2016.

And Versus still won't have a new trailer.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't talk about that game to me


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

CD Projekt Red will make these games look like Pong, plain and simple.


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> If 'Cyberpunk' looks anywhere near *this* good, I will be MORE than satisfied:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Seeing high-res stills of the game...I'm even more impressed than I was watching the stream. 

That said, Cyberpunk 2077's trailer looked even more impressive from what I can remember.  We have a bright future ahead of us when it comes to visuals.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow @ that Kotaku article. Are they really worried about if whether a woman is on stage?  

I have admittedly very little knowledge on what Kotaku is about...


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Don't talk about that game to me



The game is my messiah. I'm right there with you.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2013)

Whelp guess backwards compatibility is pretty much dead... Since cloud computing is such the rage these days


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

Well what i've seen of Witcher 3 with open world makes me belive that(its already better looking that Witcher 2). And that is just on their Witcher 2 game engine  when they convert it to RedEngine3, it's gonna probably make people's heads explode


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 21, 2013)

Uh. Digital Foundry has a Durango Kinect spec leak? (sourced to VGLeaks) I mean its Kinect, but relevant to the thread. 



It's more better? It is probably the Kinect we were promised to begin with now, but gamers don't give a shit now. Will the casuals care again this time?


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2013)

It's better I suppose on paper, I still care about it as much as I care about that E.T. videogame.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2013)

Cant wait for M$ to unveil their CasualBox720.

"Get more retarded only with Kinect"


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 21, 2013)

Can you play Street Fighter games on Kinect? Could be fun.


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Can you play Street Fighter games on Kinect? Could be fun.



The AI would kick my ass 10 out of 10 times.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Cant wait for M$ to unveil their CasualBox720.
> 
> "Get more retarded only with Kinect"



Probably. With the Move bullshit today and all the new social crap Sony is shoveling, MS is gonna have to up their game.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 21, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Can you play Street Fighter games on Kinect? Could be fun.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> It's pretty much a given that I buy non Nintendo systems when they drop their prices a few times. Perhaps that's why I try to be excited no matter what at these things
> 
> My Android phone runs PS1 games lol. It's ridiculous.
> 
> edit: Wait your * 13 year old PC*? That's more impressive than my modern phone.



Yeah, its got windows 2000 on it and everything. But i can still play legend of dragoon fairly easily  And its not a gaming PC at all in any form, its just out of the box normal standard old ass POS PC 

Also


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Stumpy (Feb 21, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> wow, that's garbage.


The power of Kinect.


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

If it can only emulate ps1 games when anything can do it isn't that much of a bonus is it?
[YOUTUBE]oez_gvMxOF0[/YOUTUBE]
Oh dear god it's Kameo all over again
Looks like they decided to make a character out of the playstation buttons


----------



## little nin (Feb 21, 2013)

Glad to see that Sony upped their game. It can only be good for the industry in general really. I'm holding out to see what MS have in offer but after that conference I hope for their sake that they've taken their new console forward.

PS Vita was / is struggling and Sony had a real problem to justify it's existence. With everything announced in the conference it seems that they've finally made a use of it!

I'm glad that they controller has changed now too. Only slightly of course but it looks sturdier now, I wonder how much a controller alone will retail for seeing as the PS3 ones retail for ?45 without all the fancy new features.



Stumpy said:


> Uh. Digital Foundry has a Durango Kinect spec leak? (sourced to VGLeaks) I mean its Kinect, but relevant to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> It's more better? It is probably the Kinect we were promised to begin with now, but gamers don't give a shit now. Will the casuals care again this time?



I still give a shit about Kinect. The tech is ridiculous for really, I've just been waiting for a studio to really make good use of it. Problem is, I don't know how to do that and they probably don't either!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

little nin said:


> Glad to see that Sony upped their game. It can only be good for the industry in general really. I'm holding out to see what MS have in offer but after that conference I hope for their sake that they've taken their new console forward.
> 
> PS Vita was / is struggling and Sony had a real problem to justify it's existence. With everything announced in the conference it seems that they've finally made a use of it!
> 
> I'm glad that they controller has changed now too. Only slightly of course but it looks sturdier now, I wonder how much a controller alone will retail for seeing as the PS3 ones retail for ?45 without all the fancy new features.


Well it can't be more expensive than a wii U controller.
I wouldn't exactly say sony did anything here.
The only reason anyone would say it's gone forward is if they are graphic whores. And that certainly isn't upping ones game at all.
Seeing Vita get beaten like a small child.


little nin said:


> I still give a shit about Kinect. The tech is ridiculous for really, I've just been waiting for a studio to really make good use of it. Problem is, I don't know how to do that and they probably don't either!


Kinect isn't useful because it's junk.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

This is just natural progression. It's not "upping the game" or anything of the sort.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah..imagine playing gotham racing using kinect.
Holding and turning an imaginary steering wheel and stick is reaaaaalllllyyyy fun.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

I hope DriveTrackGroupTeamShit can be played with Kinect so I can look around at all the meaningless details that had time spent on it like fibers in the threads of the stitching in the leather around my headrest.

Oh wait, it's on the PS4.

Oh wait, I don't even play Kinect games.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2013)

I will only be convinced with Kinect if it has real time life destructible environments. Playing Battlefield 4 would be awesome and it will be the greatest excuse for me when i destroy my neighbor's house.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2013)

I wonder if we will see ultra photo realistic nipples on the next god of war/heavy rain games... :ho


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I wonder if we will see ultra photo realistic nipples on the next god of war/heavy rain games... :ho



Why do you think that Sony wanted to get an extra 4 GBs of GDDR5 RAM if not for that?


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 21, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

